# هل صلب المسيح حقاً ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟



## Basilius (18 يناير 2007)

*هل صُلب المسيح حقاً؟ 
بقلم فارس القيرواني 
المقدمة *​*ليس الهدف من هذه الدراسة إضرام نار الشحناء بين المسيحيين والمسلمين في عالم موبوء بالبغضاء، والتفرقة، والتَّعصُّب، والعنصرية. إنما أردنا أن نعالج قضية هي في صُلب الخلاف بين المسيحية والإسلام على ضوء المعطيات التاريخيَّة، والدينية والمنطقية بأسلوب يتسم بالجديَّة والموضوعيَّة. ودأبنا في هذا كله خدمة الحقيقة من خلال مخاطبة العقل من ناحية، وتوثيق أواصر اليقين في قلوب المؤمنين من ناحية أخرى. فالصليب في المسيحيَّة هو قضية القضايا، وعلى الإيمان بفداء المسيح المصلوب يتوقف مصير الإنسان في أبديَّته المقبلة. 
هذا ما تنادي به المسيحيَّة. وهذا ما يؤمن به المسيحيون. 
أما الإسلام فإنه يتّخذ موقف الرفض المطلق من الصليب، ولا يرى فيه حاجة إلى خلاص الإنسان، اعتماداً على أن التوبة إن اقترنت برحمة الله تضحى كافية لتؤهل التائب، إن كانت تلك هي مشيئة الله، للدخول إلى جنّاته تعالى يتمتّع بما جاء به الوعد في القرآن. 
والفارق في هذين الموقفين هو كالفارق بين الشرق والغرب. 
إن المسيحي المؤمن يرى في الصليب وموت المسيح الكفاري الضمان الأكيد للحظوة بالحياة الأبدية. ذلك أن الله قد جسّد محبته ورحمته وعدالته على الصليب. فاليقين هنا مصدره وعد الله إذ قال المسيح:"فكل من يؤمن بي فله حياة أبدية" من غير استثناء. أي إن المؤمن المسيحي الأصيل يدرك يقيناً أنه إذا مات فله حياة أبدية. ولا مجال في هذا اليقين إلى عبارات: "إن شاء الله" أو "إن ذلك يتوقف على رحمته تعالى". ولا يعني هذا أن في وسع المرء أن يرتكب المعاصي، ويجنح للشر، ثم يقول: "لقد ضمنت الحياة الأبدية لأن المسيح قد مات من أجلي ودفع ثمن ما تقدم وما تأخر من ذنبي". إن في هذا القول لبهتاناً عظيماً، إذ على كل من ابتغى الحياة الأبدية أن يعيش على مستوى مطالب المسيح من القداسة ليكون إيمانه بفداء المسيح إيماناً عملياً. 
أما الخلاص في الإسلام فهو سعي متواصل لعل المؤمن يحظى فيه برضى ربه، فينعم بجنة الفردوس. هذا السعي يتطلب جهداً قلّما يحالف فيه التوفيق صاحبه. إن العمل في الإسلام ضروري للحصول على الثواب. بينما العمل في المسيحيّة هو من ثمار الإيمان وليس للحصول على الثَواب. فالحياة الأبدية في المسيحيّة قد تأمنت بفضل عملية الفداء المطلقة التي تشمل كل من يؤمن بالمسيح رباً وفادياً ومخلّصاً. هذا هو الشرط. وهو شرط لا مناص منه. ومتى تحقق شرط الإيمان الصادق المخلص يتولد الإثمار الطبيعي. فالزهرة من طبيعتها أن تملأ الفضاء بعبيرها العبق، وكذلك من شأن طبيعة المؤمن المسيحي الحقيقي أن ينتج ثمراً صالحاً حقيقيّاً ليس من أجل ثواب أو مكافأة، أي ليس من أجل الحصول على الحياة الأبدية التي باتت مضمونة مع تحقيق شرط الإيمان، إنما هي تعبير طبيعي عن الحياة الجديدة التي أصبح عليها المؤمن المسيحي. 
لهذا عمدنا في هذه الدراسة إلى الاستعانة بكل ما توافر لدينا من وثائق ومراجع معترف بها لإثبات حقيقة الصلب، وأنه حدث تاريخي وقع منذ ألفي عام تقريباً، وأن المصلوب كان حقاً هو المسيح وليس آخر، وأن أي ادّعاء يتعارض مع هذا الواقع هو ادّعاء باطل من أساسه يستنكره التاريخ ويتناقض مع الحقيقة. 
ورجاؤنا إلى الله أن يتحرر إخواننا المسلمون من التعصُّب في أثناء مطالعة هذا الكتيّب، وأن يضعوا ما ورد فيه على محك الحقيقة فلا تجرفهم العاطفة إلى إساءة الظنّ في مقولاته، كما أننا لا ندعوهم لموافقتنا إنما نأمل أن تولّد هذه الدراسة شيئاً من التوثيق للبحث عن الحقيقة، حتى لو كانت هذه الحقيقة تخالف ما نشأنا عليه من تربية دينيّة. فلو لم يبذل مؤسّس الإسلام كل جهد في البحث عن الله لبقي كل حياته مشركاً كبقية قومه وقبيلته. وهذا درس علينا أن نتلقّنه جميعاً إن كنا حقاً مخلصين في طلب الحق الإلهي. 
والله من وراء القصد. 
الفصل الأول: هل صُلب المسيح حقاً؟ 

إن عقيدة الفداء، أي موت المسيح على الصليب من أجل خلاص الجنس البشري، هي عقيدة جوهرية في صُلب الديانة المسيحيّة. فمبدأ الخلاص قائم في أصله على هذا العمل الفدائي، وهو عمل لم يخطط له البشر، أو يرسم معالمه الناس، إنما هو من صنع الله، وليس للإنسان أي فضل في ذلك. 
ولكن موت المسيح على الصليب وبالتالي قيامته في اليوم الثالث من بين الأموات، قضيّة اختلف عليها المسلمون والمسيحيّون منذ نشأة الإسلام، في مطلع القرن السابع الميلادي حتى عصرنا الحاضر. فالمسلمون ينكرون إنكاراً قاطعاً أن المسيح قد صُلب أو حتى مات موتاً طبيعياً (مع العلم أن لفيفاً من العلماء المسلمين يميلون إلى القول إن المسيح قد مات موتاً طبيعيّاً ثم رفعه الله إلى السماء). بينما يصرّ المسيحيّون عن قناعة لا شك فيها أن المسيح قد مات مصلوباً من أجل فداء الإنسان الخاطئ. 
إن المسلمين يستهدفون من إنكارهم صلب المسيح إنكار مبدأ الفداء بل حاجة الإنسان إلى مخلص. بينما يرى المسيحيّون أنه لا خلاص من غير سفك دم، أي من غير عمل الكفارة الذي اتخذ شكله النهائي والأبدي على الصليب في شخص المسيح. فالكتاب المقدس في إشارته إلى صلب المسيح يقول: "بِدُونِ سَفْكِ دَمٍ لا تَحْصُلُ مَغْفِرَةٌ" (الرسالة إلى العبرانيين 9: 22). 
وهو أمر يستنكره المسلمون أشدّ الاستنكار اعتقاداً منهم أنّ التوبة والأعمال الصالحة كافية لخلاص الإنسان من خطاياه، وأنّ الغفران يرتبط ارتباطاً وثيقاً برحمة الله وإرادته ولا علاقة له بعمل المسيح الفدائي على الصليب [1] . كذلك لا يؤمن المسلمون بضرورة وجود وسيط بين الله والناس لأن الإنسان، كما يدّعون يولد بريئاً وأنّ ما يرتكبه من آثام هي أخطاء متولدة عن ضعف الطبيعة البشرية ونقصانها وليس بفعل الطبيعة الساقطة التي ورثها عن آدم. وأودُّ هنا أن أُحيل القارئ إلى كتيّب قيّم بعنوان: "طبيعة الإنسان الساقطة في الإسلام والمسيحية"[2] عمد فيه المؤلف إلى تفنيد هذه الادعاءات تفنيداً جازماً مستعيناً بالمصادر الإسلامية والمسيحيّة على السّواء. 
ولن أحاول هنا أن أعرض بالتفصيل المطول إلى الأسباب القاطعة التي ولّدت قناعة لا يشوبها الشك في إيمان المسيحيين بموت المسيح على الصليب وقيامته في اليوم الثالث، إنما سأُلمح إليها بشيء من الإجمال لأن دراسة مسهبة لمثل هذه الأسباب تقتضي كتاباً وليس كتيّباً. 
(أ) أسباب منطقية 

يعتمد المسلمون في نفيهم الجازم لموت المسيح على آية واحدة واردة في سورة النساء 4: 157: 
•	"وَقَوْلِهِمْ إِنَّا قَتَلْنَا الْمَسِيحَ عِيسَى ابْنَ مَرْيَمَ رَسُولَ اللهِ وَمَا قَتَلُوهُ وَمَا صَلَبُوهُ وَلَكِنْ شُبِّهَ لَهُمْ وَإِنَّ الَّذِينَ اخْتَلَفُوا فِيهِ لَفِي شَكٍّ مِنْهُ مَا لَهُمْ بِهِ مِنْ عِلْمٍ إِلا اتِّبَاعَ الظَّنِّ وَمَا قَتَلُوهُ يَقِيناً". 
وفي آية 158 يتابع: 
•	"بَل رَفَعَهُ اللهُ إِلَيْهِ وَكَانَ اللهُ عَزِيزاً حَكِيماً". 
وبناءً على هذه الآية اليتيمة التي تنكر موت المسيح - علماً أن هذه الآية بالذات قابلة لتأويلات مختلفة، يجزم المسلمون أن عملية الصلب لم تحدث، وأن قصة موت المسيح وقيامته هي من اختراع المسيحيين الأوائل. 
وهنا لا بد لي أن أتوقف أمام الملاحظات المنطقية التالية: 
أولاً: لو كنت أيها القارئ قاضياً وعرضت عليك قضية مماثلة لقضية موت المسيح على الصليب مدعومة بالوثائق التاريخية التي تكتظُّ بنصوص المحاكمة والحوار الذي جرى ما بين المسيح وبيلاطس الحاكم الروماني، وكذلك نصوص الحوار الذي دار بين المسيح ورؤساء اليهود في مجلس السَّنهدريم؛ ثم عرضت عليك أقوال شهود العيان، وأسماؤهم، مع أسماء الذين حضروا المحاكمة، وتفاصيل الأحداث التي وقعت قبل عملية الصلب، وفي أثنائها والوقائع التي أعقبتها، وكلها مؤيدة بالشواهد التي لا تدع مجالاً للشك، ثم جاء شخص ما، بعد ما يزيد عن ستة قرون ممن لم يشهدوا حادثة الصلب، وبعبارة واحدة لا تسندها أية وثيقة تاريخية أو أثرية وادّعى أن موت المسيح على الصليب لم يحدث، وأن ما نقرأه في الأناجيل عن هذه القصّة من أوهام مسيحيي القرن الأول، فهل تقبل، كقاض عادل، هذا اللغو؟ 
يشير Werner Keller في كتابه "The Bible As History" إلى "أن تفاصيل المحاكمة وصدور الحكم والصلب (الواردة) في الأناجيل الأربعة قد تفحَّصها عدد من الباحثين بدقة علمية فتم التأكد من مصداقية وقائعها تاريخياً بكل حذافيرها. كما أن شهود الاتهام الرئيسيين ضد يسوع قد تعرّضوا للتحقيق بصورة غير مباشرة. كذلك فإن المكان الذي صدر منه الحكم قد كشفت عنه الحفريات الأثرية. إن الأحداث المختلفة في سياق المحاكمة يمكن التحقُّق منها من المصادر والبحوث الحديثة"[3]. 
قد يقول البعض إن الآية أعلاه هي وحي إلهي ولم تصدر عن محمد بالذات، ومن حيث أن مصدرها هو الله فلا يمكن أن يعتريها خلل أو باطل. إن صحّ هذا الكلام فعلى صاحب القول أن يثبت بما لا يدع مجالاً للشك أنها وحي من الله، لأننا نجد أنفسنا هنا أمام حقيقتين صارختين، إحداهما أن بين أيدينا كتابين: القرآن والإنجيل. وكلاهما كما يقول أصحابهما من وحي الله. ولكن أحدهما يناقض الآخر في أهم العقائد الأساسية: فلا بد والحالة هذه أن يكون مصدر أحدهما مخالفاً لمصدر الآخر، أي ليس الله. ولا جدوى من القول بنظرية التحريف والتبديل التي يدعي المسلمون أنها قد أصابت الكتاب المقدس، لأن الدراسات الموضوعية - لا التي تقوم على التكهن والتخيل - التي أجراها العلماء المحدثون قد شهدت على صحة النص الإنجيلي. 
والحقيقة الثانية أن النص الإنجيلي تثبته الوثائق التاريخية والحفريات، بينما لا نجد دليلاً تاريخياً أو أثرياً يؤيد النص القرآني ولا سيما بما يختص بصلب المسيح. وهكذا عندما يكون النص الكتابي مثبتاً بالشواهد التاريخية والأثرية تكون الحقيقة في صالحه وليس في صالح ما يفتقر إلى هذه الشواهد. وكذلك فإن المسيحي يؤمن بأن كتابه موحى به من الله. لهذا فكل نص فيه هو إلهي، ولا سيما إن اقترن بحصيلة كبيرة من النبوءات السابقة التي تحققت بحرفيتها في شخص المسيح. وأمام مثل هذا الحشد من الأدلة يضحى على المعترض مسؤولية تفنيد هذه الوثائق بماهو أصح منها وأثبت، إن وجد لذلك سبيلاً. 
ثانياً: لو كان موت المسيح أسطورة من أساطير الأولين، فلماذا ضحَّى جميع حواريّي المسيح تقريباً، الذين شهد لهم القرآن بالصلاح والأمانة والتقوى، بحياتهم من أجل أسطورة؟ قد يضحّي الإنسان بحياته من أجل غرض نبيل أو اقتناعاً منه بصدق ما يؤمن به، أما أن يضحي بحياته من أجل أكذوبة أو أسطورة فهذا يتعذر حدوثه، ولا سيما إن صدر عن قوم صالحين كمثل حواريي المسيح. 
ثالثاً: كرز الحواريون، منذ موت المسيح وقيامته وحتى آخر لحظة من حياتهم، بإنجيل الخلاص. وكانت كرازتهم، ولا سيما في السنوات الأولى من خدمتهم، بين الأوساط اليهودية التي شهدت مأساة صلب المسيح، وعرفت بقيامته، ولم يجرؤ واحد من اليهود أو حتى من رؤساء الكهنة والفريسيين الذين تآمروا على المسيح أن ينكر على الحواريين حديثهم أو يتّهمهم بالكذب. فالحواريُّ بطرس يقف في أورشليم ولم يكن قد مضى على صعود المسيح إلى السماء إلا عشرة أيام، وعلى بُعد أمتار قليلة من مكان صَلْب المسيح، ويجابه اليهود بقوة وإصرار قائلاً لهم: 
•	"وَلكِنْ أَنْتُمْ أَنْكَرْتُمُ الْقُدُّوسَ الْبَارَّ... وَرَئِيسُ الْحَيَاةِ قَتَلْتُمُوهُ، الَّذِي أَقَامَهُ اللّهُ مِنَ الأَمْوَاتِ، وَنَحْنُ شُهُودٌ لِذلِكَ" (أعمال الرسل 3: 14 و15). 
وفي مكان آخر يقول الحواري بطرس في يوم الخمسين مخاطباً اليهود: 
•	"هذَا (أي المسيح) أَخَذْتُمُوهُ مُسَلَّماً بِمَشُورَةِ اللّهِ الْمَحْتُومَةِ وَعِلْمِهِ السَّابِقِ، وَبِأَيْدِي أَثَمَةٍ صَلَبْتُمُوهُ وَقَتَلْتُمُوهُ" (أعمال الرسل 2: 23). 
والحقيقة أن العهد الجديد مفعم بكثير من الشهادات المشابهة التي تؤكد على موت المسيح مصلوباً، وأن اليهود المعاصرين للحواريين هم الذين قتلوه. فلو كانت هذه الاتهامات باطلة لأنكرها اليهود إنكاراً كلياً، ولما ضحّى الحواريون بأنفسهم في سبيل أسطورة أو أكذوبة[4]. 
رابعاً: ثم هناك أدلة منطقية أخرى لا يسع المرء أن يتجاهلها. ولعل أبرزها تلك الدراما الإنسانية التي كان مسرحها بلاط السنهدريم وبيلاطس وهيرودس، ثم تلك التلة الرهيبة المعروفة في التاريخ بتلة الجلجثة. وقد تناول الباحث البريطاني فرانك موريسون في كتابه: "من دحرج الحجر؟" قصة صلب المسيح وقيامته بعقلية القانوني المتضلع الذي استهدف أن يدحض مزاعم المسيحية، ولكن دراسته أسفرت عن نتائج لم يكن موريسون نفسه يتوقعها. فبدلاً من أن يكون الكتاب تفنيداً لأسطورة الصلب كما كان يعتقد، جاء البحث ليكون وثيقة إثبات صارخة في وجه الرافضين الساخرين[5] . 
وعلينا أن نشير هنا إلى أن الوثائق المتوافرة لدينا تنبر أن محاكمة المسيح استغرقت ليلة بكاملها وشطراً من النهار التالي. وكانت تلك في محضر رؤساء اليهود، ومجلس السنهدريم وهو أعلى سلطة دينية في زمن المسيح. لهذا فإن الاعتقاد الشائع بين المسلمين أن المصلوب لم يكن المسيح بالذات بل شخصاً آخر لعله يهوذا الإسخريوطي، اعتقاد خاطئ من أساسه لم تثبته الوقائع ولا يتفق مع طبيعة الأحداث. ألم يكن في وسع المصلوب البديل في أثناء محاكمته أن يحتج ولو احتجاج الضعيف نافياً أنه المسيح؟ إن الوثائق التي بين أيدينا لم تسجل لنا احتجاجاً واحداً أو شبه احتجاج صدر عن هذا الشبيه! ولا أعتقد أن يهوذا الإسخريوطي - إن كان حقاً هو المصلوب كما يدَّعي المسلمون - يهمل مثل هذه الفرصة الذهبية لإنقاذ نفسه من هذه الميتة الشنيعة. 
وكذلك يسجل لنا الإنجيل موقفاً إنسانياً لا يمكن أن يصدر عن شخص غير المسيح بالذات. ففي الساعات الأخيرة من حياته، وهو ما برح معلقاً على الصليب، نراه بكل محبة يصفح عن قاتليه وأعدائه. وهذا فعل لا يمكن أن يأتيه شخص مثل يهوذا الإسخريوطي الخائن الذي سلم سيده إلى أيدي خصومه الألدّاء. 
وبالإضافة إلى ذلك، علينا أن لا ننسى دور مريم أم المسيح التي ظلت إلى جوار الصليب مع نساء أخريات ورد ذكرهن في الإنجيل، وكذلك شاهد العيان الحواريّ يوحنا الحبيب. هؤلاء شهدوا أحداث الصلب وخاطبهم المسيح في غمرة آلامه الهائلة قائلاً لأمه: "يا امرأة، هوذا ابنك، ثم قال ليوحنا: هوذا أمك". ألم يكن في وسع مريم أم المسيح أن تميز صوت ابنها من صوت الشبيه؟ 
ثم هناك قضية هامة مرَّ بها المفسرون المسلمون مرور الكرام، وهي قضية جسد المسيح. لقد زعم المسلمون أن الشبه قد وقع على وجه المسيح ولم يقع على جسده إذ "الوجه وجه عيسى أما جسده فليس بجسده"[6] . وقد جاء هذا القول في معرض تأويل الآية 157 من سورة النساء ولا سيما عبارة: 
•	"وَإِنَّ الَّذِينَ اخْتَلَفُوا فِيهِ لَفِي شَكٍّ مِنْهُ مَا لَهُمْ بِهِ مِنْ عِلْمٍ إِلا اتِّبَاعَ الظَّنِّ وَمَا قَتَلُوهُ يَقِيناً". 
فإن صح هذا القول، على رغم ما في هذا التأويل من ضعف يستنكره العقل، كيف أخفقت مريم أم المسيح في اكتشاف الفارق بين جسد ابنها وجسد الشبيه؟ 
ومن ناحية أخرى يتوافر لدينا دليل ماديّ يتعذر على أي باحث موضوعي تجاهله. فقد ورد في قصة صلب المسيح أن يوسف الرامي ونيقوديموس عضوي السنهدريم اللذين كانا قد آمنا سراً بالمسيح، قد استحصلا على إذن رسمي من الحاكم الروماني بيلاطس البنطي بدفن المسيح في قبر كان قد أعده يوسف الرامي لنفسه. واستطاعا معاً - وربما بمساعدة خدمهما - أن يقوما بجميع مراسيم الدفن كما نصت عليها الشريعة اليهودية، فلو كان المصلوب هو الشبيه، وليس المسيح، كيف لم يستطيعا أن يميّزا بين جسد المسيح وبين جسد الشبيه وهما اللذان قاما بغسله وتطييبه وتكفينه؟ أكان هذا الشبيه مماثلاً للمسيح في طوله، وحجمه ولون بشرته، وما قد يتميز به من خصائص جسدية شخصية؟ والحقيقة إن ما أقدم عليه يوسف الرامي كان إتماماً لنبوءة إشعياء النبي عن المسيح: 
•	"وَجُعِلَ مَعَ الأَشْرَارِ قَبْرُهُ، وَمَعَ غَنِيٍّ عِنْدَ مَوْتِهِ" (إشعياء 53: 9). 
وأخيراً إن إيراد ذكر المواقف المخجلة التي ارتكبها حواريو المسيح وما اعتراهم من خوف وجُبن وهربهم أمام أعدائه وتخليهم عنه، وقضية إنكار بطرس لسيده ثلاث مرات لأكبر دليل على صحة قصة الصلب، إذ كيف يمكن للحواريين متى ويوحنا أن يدوّنا هذه التفاصيل المزرية لو لم يكن ذلك بوحي إلهي أمين؟ وهو وحي لا يحابي ولا يتحيّز لأحد. وكيف يمكن لبطرس وسواه من الحواريين أن يقبلوا ما قيل عنهم بالأناجيل لو لم يكن ذلك حقاً وصدقاً؟ إن من طبيعة كُتَّاب السِّير الذاتية أن يستروا معائبهم ويغالوا في إظهار مناقبهم. وهذا لا نراه إطلاقاً في قضية الصلب. 
وفي تعليقه على سورة آل عمران 3: 55 والتي تقول: 
•	"إِذْ قَالَ اللَّهُ يَا عِيسَى إِنِّي مُتَوَفِّيكَ وَرَافِعُكَ إِلَيَّ وَمُطَهِّرُكَ مِنَ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا وَجَاعِلُ الَّذِينَ اتَّبَعُوكَ فَوْقَ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا إِلَى يَوْمِ الْقِيَامَةِ". 
أجمل الفخر الرازي الإشكالات الناجمة عن نظرية الشبيه في ست نقاط. وهي في الواقع إشكالات بالغة الأهمية تقوم على أساس سليم من المنطق. وعندما حاول أن يرد عليها لم يجد جواباً مفحماً يمكن اللجوء إليه في دحضها سوى عرض بعض الآراء التي لا تسعف على شيء. 
ولكي ندرك أهمية هذه الإشكالات التي تولّد في نفس القارئ إحساساً عميقاً بأن الرازي نفسه كان مقتنعاً بها أو يكاد، فإننا سنقتبسها بدقة وأمانة كما أشار إليها المؤلف نفسه، وهي: 
الإشكال الأول: إنّا لو جوَّزنا إلقاء شبه إنسان على إنسان آخر لزم السفسطة، فإني إذا رأيت ولدي ثم رأيته ثانية فحينئذ أجوّز أن يكون هذا الذي رأيته ثانياً ليس بولدي بل هو إنسان أُلقي شبَهه عليه، وحينئذ يرتفع الأمان على المحسوسات. وأيضاً فالصحابة الذين رأوا محمداً يأمرهم وينهاهم وجب أن لا يعرفوا أنه محمد، لاحتمال أنه أُلقي شبهه على غيره، وذلك يُفضي إلى سقوط الشرائع. وأيضاً فمدار الأمر في الأخبار المتواترة على أن يكون المخبر الأول إنما أخبر عن المحسوس، فإذا جاز وقوع الغلط في المبصرات كان سقوط خبر المتواتر أولى. وبالجملة ففتح هذا الباب أوله سفسطة وآخره إبطال النبوات بالكلية. 
الإشكال الثاني: وهو أن الله تعالى كان قد أمر جبريل عليه السلام بأن يكون معه (مع المسيح) في أكثر الأحوال، هكذا قاله المفسرون في تفسير قوله (إِذْ أَيَّدْتُكَ بِرُوحِ الْقُدُسِ). ثم إن طرف جناح واحد من أجنحة جبريل عليه السلام كان يكفي العالم من البشر، فكيف لم يكفِ في منع أولئك اليهود عنه؟ وأيضاً أنه عليه السلام لما كان قادراً على إحياء الموتى، وإبراء الأكمه والأبرص، فكيف لم يقدر على إماتة أولئك اليهود الذين قصدوه بالسوء وعلى إسقامهم وإلقاء الزمانة (العاهة) والفلج عليهم حتى يصيروا عاجزين عن التعرض له؟ 
الإشكال الثالث: إنه تعالى كان قادراً على تخليصه من أولئك الأعداء بأن يرفعه إلى السماء، فما الفائدة في إلقاء شبهه على غيره، وهل فيه إلا إلقاء مسكين في القتل من غير فائدة إليه؟ 
الإشكال الرابع: إنه إذا ألقى شبهه على غيره ثم إنه رُفع بعد ذلك إلى السماء، فالقوم اعتقدوا فيه أنه عيسى مع أنه ما كان عيسى، فهذا كان إلقاءً لهم في الجهل والتلبيس. وهذا لا يليق بحكمة الله تعالى. 
الإشكال الخامس: إن النصارى على كثرتهم في مشارق الأرض ومغاربها وشدة محبتهم للمسيح عليه السلام، وغلوّهم في أمره أخبروا أنهم شاهدوه مقتولاً ومصلوباً، فلو أنكرنا ذلك كان طعناً فيما ثبت بالتواتر، والطعن في التواتر يوجب الطعن في نبوة محمد، ونبوة عيسى، بل في وجودهما، ووجود سائر الأنبياء عليهم الصلاة والسلام، وكل ذلك باطل. 
الإشكال السادس: أنه بالتواتر أن المصلوب بقي حياً زماناً طويلاً، فلو لم يكن ذلك عيسى بل كان غيره لأظهر الجزع، ولقال: إني لست بعيسى بل إنما أنا غيره، ولبالغ في تعريف هذا المعنى، ولو ذكر ذلك لاشتهر عند الخلق هذا المعنى، فلما لم يوجد شيء من هذا علمنا أن ليس الأمر على ما ذكرتم. فهذا جملة ما في الموضع من السؤالات. 
أما ردود الرازي على هذه الإشكالات أو الاعتراضات فقد وردت مبتورة تفتقر إلى الحجة والبرهان. ولكي نحافظ على موضوعية البحث رأينا أن نقتبس هذه الردود بحرفيتها لتكون في متناول القارئ وحكمه. قال الرازي: 
الجواب عن الأول: إن كل من أثبت القادر المختار، سلَّم أنه تعالى قادر على أن يخلق إنساناً آخر على صورة زيد مثلاً، ثم إن هذا التصوير لا يوجب الشك المذكور، فكذا القول فيما ذكرتم. 
والجواب عن الثاني: إن جبريل عليه السلام لو دفع الأعداء عنه أو أقدر الله تعالى عيسى عليه السلام على دفع الأعداء عن نفسه لبلغت معجزته إلى حد الإلجاء (أي اضطرار الله إلى إجراء تلك المعجزة)، وذلك غير جائز. 
والجواب عن الثالث: فإنه تعالى لو رفعه إلى السماء وما ألقى شبهه على الغير لبلغت تلك المعجزة إلى حد الإلجاء (أي اضطرار الله إلى إجراء تلك المعجزة). 
والجواب عن الرابع: إن تلامذة عيسى كانوا حاضرين، وكانوا عالمين بكيفية الواقعة، وهم كانوا يزيلون ذلك التلبيس. 
والجواب عن الخامس: إن الحاضرين في ذلك الوقت كانوا قليلين ودخول الشبهة على الجمع القليل جائز والتواتر إذا انتهى في آخر الأمر إلى الجمع القليل لم يكن مفيداً للعلم. 
والجواب عن السادس: إن بتقدير أن يكون الذي ألقي شبه عيسى عليه السلام عليه كان مسلماً وقبل ذلك عن عيسى، جائز أن يسكت عن تعريف حقيقة الحال في تلك الواقعة. وبالجملة فالأسئلة التي ذكروها أمور تتطرق الاحتمالات إليها من بعض الوجوه. ولما ثبت بالمعجز القاطع صدق محمد في كل ما أخبر عنه، امتنع صيرورة هذه الأسئلة المحتملة معارضة للنص القاطع، والله وليّ الهداية. 
كانت هذه هي ردود الشيخ العلامة فخر الدين الرَّازي على قضية هي من أخطر القضايا العقائدية في الحوار بين المسيحية والإسلام. وهي ردود، كما ترى تتسم بالسذاجة، وكأنما أدرك صاحبها مسبقاً تعذر معارضتها أو دحضها فلجأ إلى هذا الأسلوب الملتوي تخلصاً من مجابهة الحقيقة، ولا سيما في عبارته الأخيرة التي كانت سبيله الوحيد للتهرب من الواقع الصارخ، وهي قوله: "ولما ثبت بالمعجز القاطع صدق محمد في كل ما أخبر عنه..."[7]. 
وهنا لا يسعنا إلا أن نبحث في ردود الرازي الواهية إيضاحاً للحقيقة، فنقول: 
جواباً عن الرد الأول: أجل، إن الله قادر أن يخلق من الشبه أربعين، كما يقول المثل العامي، ولكن في حالة المسيح هذه لم تكن هناك حاجة لذلك. فالمسيح لم يكن متهرباً من الصلب بل قد جاء في الدرجة الأولى، لفداء الإنسان، وهي مهمة اختارها لنفسه بفعل إرادته الشخصية. فلو تهرّب المسيح من الصّلب حقاً يكون قد تهرّب من المسؤولية التي أخذها على عاتقه، إما جبناً أو لامبالاة. وهذا ليس من شأن أنبياء الله، بل ليس من شأن يسوع المسيح الذي هو كلمة الله. فإذاً لم تكن هناك حاجة لمعجزة الشبه على الإطلاق. 
وجواباً عن الرد الثاني: لم يكن المسيح في حاجة إلى الملاك جبرائيل لينقذه من أيدي أعدائه، لأن المسيح كان قادراً على إنقاذ نفسه من غير معونة أحد. إن معجزاته التي أجراها قبل موته وقيامته كانت تفوق بقوتها عملية الإنقاذ، فيما لو حدثت حقاً. والواقع، كما دونه الإنجيل، لأكبر دليل على سلطانه اللامحدود. فعندما أقدم أعداؤه على الإحاطة به طرحهم أرضاً بكلمة منه، وكان بوسعه آنئذ أن يمضي في طريقه آمناً. ولم تكن هذه هي المرة الأولى التي يتواطأ فيها اليهود عليه فينسل من بينهم من غير أن يجرؤ أحد منهم على إيذائه. ولكن عندما دنت ساعته أسلم نفسه مختاراً لينجز ما جاء من أجله. إن دفع الأعداء عن نفسه لا يمكن كمعجزة أن يبلغ حد الإلجاء كما يدَّعي الرازي، وكان أجدر به أن يدرس مواقف المسيح في علاقته مع الناس وغرضه من التجسد ليدرك أن غفران الخطايا بموت المسيح على الصليب كان هو السبب الرئيسي لمجيئه وولادته من عذراء. 
وجواباً على الرد الثالث: نقول للرازي: أكان الله حقاً في حاجة إلى إلقاء الشبه على أحد؟ يدَّعي البعض أن عملية الشبه هدفت إلى عقاب يهوذا الإسخريوطي الذي غدر بالمسيح. بيد أن الإنجيل يقدم لنا تقريراً ضافياً عن مصير يهوذا هذا إذ أقدم على الانتحار ندماً على ما جنت يداه. ثم لماذا يبلغ عدم إلقاء الشبه عند رفع المسيح حدّ الإلجاء؟ وما هي الحكمة من وراء ذلك؟ أليس في رفع المسيح أمام اليهود أكبر إثبات لنبوته؟ بل إن رفعه إلى السماء على مرأى من اليهود يزيل مشكلة الشكّ في حقيقة المسيح التي راودت عقول القيادات الدينية اليهودية، وبالتالي يدركون أي خطأ جسيم اقترفوه بحق كلمة الله. 
وجواباً على الرد الرابع: صحيح أن حواريي المسيح وبعض أتباعه كانوا حاضرين في تلك الليلة الرهيبة، وشهدوا ما حدث لسيدهم، وقد رووه لنا بوحي من الروح القدس، مفصَّلاً في صفحات الإنجيل الكريم، فجاءت رواية الإنجيل المؤيدة بالشواهد والوثائق مخالفة تماماً لنص القرآن، وحكايات الحديث، وأوهام المفسرين المسلمين. لقد سجل لنا الحواريون بإرشاد الروح القدس وإلهامه، أحداث الصلب بكل أمانة فلم يغفلوا منها أدق التفاصيل. 
وجواباً عن الرد الخامس نقول: إن الرازي يناقض نفسه بنفسه. ففي رده على الإشكال الرابع يقول: "إن تلاميذ عيسى كانوا حاضرين وكانوا عالمين بكيفية الواقعة وهم يزيلون التلبيس". وها هو الآن يقول إن الحاضرين كانوا قلة "ودخول الشبهة على الجمع القليل جائز والتواتر إذا انتهى في آخر الأمر إلى الجمع القليل لم يكن مفيداً للعلم". عندما وجد الرازي أن الاستشهاد بالحواريين يخدم غرضه لجأ إليهم كشهود عيان في إمكانهم أن يزيلوا التلبيس. ولكن فجأة يصبح هؤلاء الشهود أنفسهم عرضة للوقوع في الشبهة. والواقع أننا لو راجعنا سلسلة الأسانيد في أي حديث صحيح من الأحاديث النبوية لقلَّ أن نجد هناك إثني عشر إسناداً في آن واحد، مع العلم أن الذين شهدوا أحداث الصلب، والذين ظهر لهم المسيح بعد القيامة، وعاينوه يصعد إلى السماء يزيد عددهم عن الخمس مئة شخص. إذاً ما تواتر عن الحواريين هو حقيقة لا يشوبها الشك على الإطلاق. 
وجواباً عن الرد السادس نقول: إن الشبيه (طبقاً للروايات الإسلامية المتباينة) لم يكن مسلماً إلا في خبر واحد. ويميل معظم المفسرين المسلمين للاعتقاد أن الشبيه كان أحد أعداء المسيح، أي لم يكن مسلماً. لهذا من المستبعد جداً أن يعتصم بالصمت فلا يحتج أمام الملأ ويعلن بضراوة أنه ليس المسيح، أو "يسكت عن تعريف الحال في تلك الواقعة". أما اللجوء إلى صدق محمد في كل ما أخبر عنه، فنحن أيضاً نلجأ إلى صدق المسيح وحوارييه في كل ما أخبروا عنه مما لا يدع مجالاً للشك في صحة ما ورد في الإنجيل المعصوم، فضلاً عن الوثائق التاريخية الوثنية والمسيحية المتوافرة لدينا. إن قصة الصلب لا يمكن أن تلغيها عبارة واحدة قابلة للتأويل صدرت بعد ما يزيد عن ستة قرون من وقوع الحادثة. 
كذلك اختلف المفسرون المسلمون في شخصية هذا الشبيه. وتعددت الروايات الخيالية التي حاكها القُصَّاص المسلمون وتلقَّفها من ثم أئمَّة المفسرين من غير تحقيق أو اعتماد أي شاهد تاريخي أو أثري أو أي نص موثوق به، حتى زادت عن سبع روايات. والدليل على ذلك أنه لم يوجد مسلم واحد استطاع أن يقدم برهاناً قاطعاً عن صحة ما رُوي عن حقيقة هذا الشبيه. 
وقد استطاع إسكندر جديد في كتابه "الصّليب في الإنجيل والقرآن" أن يجمع طائفة من هذه الروايات من مظانّها الأصليّة، وهي في مجملها تتناقض في التفاصيل والأسماء وترتيب الأحداث والمناسبة (انظر الصفحات 11-16). ولا عجب في ذلك، فإن مصادرها مختلفة متباينة نسجتها مخيّلات الرُّواة لتعليل عبارة قرآنية أو إثبات قضيّة تتعارض مع تعليم الإنجيل ولو على حساب الحقيقة. 
وتنبئنا المصادر التاريخية أن أسطورة الشبه هذه كما أشار إليها القرآن لم تكن أمراً مستحدثاً، بل سبق لهراطقة المسيحية في القرون الستة الأولى الميلادية أن نادوا بمثل هذه البدعة. فهذه فرقة البازيليديسيين الغنوسية تدّعي أن سمعان القيرواني الذي حمل الصليب عن المسيح عندما أعيا، رضي أن يُصلب عوضاً عن المسيح، فألقى الله عليه شبهه، فصارت هيئته مثل هيئة المسيح وتمَّ صلبه. 
وكذلك قال الدوكيتيون إن المسيح لم يُصلب مطلقاً إنما بدا أو تراءى لليهود أنهم صلبوه. والواقع أن اسم الدوكيتيين مشتق من فعل يوناني معناه "يظهر" أو "يتراءى"، وهو رمز لمجمل عقيدتهم في الصلب. 
ولم تندثر بدعة عدم صلب المسيح في سياق تاريخ الكنيسة بل ظلت تطل برأسها بين الفينة والفينة بين الأوساط المسيحية على أيدي أفراد أو جماعات متفرقة من دعاة المعرفة. ففي سنة 185 م ادّعت طائفة هرطوقية من نسل كهنة طيبة الذين اعتنقوا المسيحية أنه "حاشا للمسيح أن يُصلب، بل رُفع إلى السماء سالماً". وفي سنة 370 م ظهرت إحدى الفرق الغنوسية الهرموسية التي أنكرت صلب المسيح وقالت: "إنه لم يُصلب بل شُبه للناظرين أنهم صلبوه". وفي سنة 520 م فرّ ساويرس أسقف سوريا إلى الإسكندرية فوجد فيها فئة من الفلاسفة يعلّمون أن المسيح لم يُصلب بل شُبه للناس أنهم صلبوه. وفي سنة 560 م أنكر الراهب تيودورس طبيعة المسيح البشرية وبالتالي أنكر صلبه. وفي سنة 610 م شرع الأسقف يوحنا ابن حاكم قبرص ينادي مدعياً بأن المسيح لم يصلب بل شُبه للناظرين أنهم صلبوه[8] . 
ومن جملة الذين نادوا بنظرية الشبيه أيضاً ماني المتنبّئ الفارسي (27 م) فقد ادّعى أن يسوع هو ابن أرملة، وأن الذي صُلب هو ابن أرملة نايين الذي كان المسيح قد أقامه من بين الأموات. ونقرأ في تقليد مَانَوِي آخر أن الشيطان الذي سعى في صلب المسيح وقع في حفرة مؤامرته وصُلب مكانه. 
يتضح من هذا العرض التاريخي الموجز أن بدعتي الشبه وإنكار صلب المسيح، قد أخذهما الإسلام عن الهرطقات المسيحية، ولا سيما أن هذه الهرطقات كانت شائعة في عصر ظهور الإسلام، وفي شبه الجزيرة العربية بالذات، بين الفرق الغنوسية التي لم تقم حجتها على الوقائع التاريخية أو المستندات الرسمية، بل كانت وليدة تصورات شخصية تدور في جوهرها حول طبيعة جسد المسيح[9] . بل إننا نجد أن مجمع القسطنطينية الذي انعقد في سنة 381 م قد أرسل المطران غريغوري النيقي لزيارة الكنائس في العربية والقدس التي انفجرت فيها النزاعات وهددتها الانقسامات. 
خامساً: ولو فرضنا جدلاً أن قصّة الشَّبيه قد حدثت فعلاً فإن ذلك يضفي على الله صفتي الخداع والاحتيال. فالحواريون الذين بشروا بموت المسيح وقيامته يكونون في الواقع قد كرزوا بموت الشبيه وقيامته، وتبعتهم الكنيسةفي ذلك على مدى ستة قرون. هذا الموقف يثير طائفة من الأسئلة التي لا بد من الإجابة عنها، أهمها: من هو مصدر هذا الخداع؟ لماذا لم يكشف الله الحقيقة لحواريي نبيّه ورسوله وتركهم مضَلّين ومضِلّين؟ لماذا سمح الله للبشر أن يستمروا في ضلالهم طوال العصور السابقة للإسلام، ولم يعلن لهم حقيقة المصلوب؟ من هو المسؤول عن ضلال ملايين من النفوس التي آمنت بأكذوبة؟ وما هو ذنب هؤلاء الذين آمنوا بنيّة صادقة بناء على تعاليم الإنجيل الذي بشر به الرسل؟ إن إصبع الاتهام في هذه الحالة يتجه نحو الله عزّ وجلّ. الواقع أن الذين ينادون بقصة الشبيه يجعلون من الله إلهاً مشابهاً في صفاته لآلهة الأساطير اليونانية كزوس وهيرا وأبولو الذين كانوا يتآمرون ويحتالون على بعضهم البعض وعلى الناس أيضاً. ولكننا نعلم يقيناً أن الله القدوس لا يمكن أن يكون مخادعاً محتالاً، لأن ذلك يتناقض مع طبيعته الإلهية. حاشا لله أن يكون محتالاً. 
وهنا أود أن أقتطف مقطعاً من كتيّب جليل هو كتاب "القول الصريح باتّباع دين المسيح" حيث جاء فيه: 
"فالقول إن الذي صُلب هو غيره، هو شبيه به، مخالف للعقل والنقل. أما كونه مخالفاً للعقل فإن إلقاء شبه المسيح على يهوذا أو تهريب المسيح من اليهود يدل على عجز فاعل هذا، والله ليس بعاجز. بل لو أراد الله أن يمنع قصد اليهود لأعجزهم وضربهم بالفشل والهلاك كما ضرب المصريين ومنعهم من أذى موسى وقومه فعبر هؤلاء البحر الأحمر سالمين وأغرق أولئك هم وملكهم كما في (خروج 15: 1)... وأما مسألة التهريب فهي من حيل المجرمين واللصوص لا من فعل الإله العظيم الذي هو على كل شيء قدير. وكذلك في مسألة التهريب تضليل للحكومة التي قامت بالتنفيذ، ولليهود الذين اشتكوا عليه، وللحواريين الذين آمنوا به واتبعوه وعززوه ونصروه بإيمانهم وشهاداتهم، ولأمه مريم وبقية أقربائها الذين حزنوا عليه حزناً شديداً. وحاشا لله أن يكون مخادعاً مضللاً للملايين من أتباع المسيح في كل أجيال الكنيسة. أما كونه مخالفاً للنقل فالتاريخ الروماني سجل الحكم على المسيح وتنفيذه في سجلات الحكومة الرومانية القائمة يومئذ، والتاريخ اليهودي أثبت هذه الحادثة بشهادة رؤساء الكهنة الذين كانوا من ضمن المشتكين عليه. والإنجيل نفسه قرر هذه الحقيقة بالتفصيل الكافي الوافي" 
سادساً: ومن الأمور التي تسترعي الانتباه في قصة الصلب، حادثة القيامة. إن قيامة المسيح من بين الأموات لم تكن حدثاً عادياً لا أثر له في تاريخ الكنيسة وتطورها، بل على النقيض فإن القيامة هي سرّ استمرارية قوة الكنيسة ونموها المطرد. فإن كان الصلب هو موضوع الخلاص وجوهره فإن القيامة هي سر انتصار الكنيسة وغلبتها الروحية. فالصلب من غير قيامة لا قيمة له، والقيامة من غير صلب لا معنى لها. لهذا رأى الحواريون ومن بعدهم الكنيسة على مرّ العصور، في القيامة، الرمز الأبدي لاستمرارية الكنيسة وصمودها أمام الاضطهادات، والهرطقات وهجوم أصحاب الديانات الأخرى عليها. 
لكن للقيامة بُعداً آخر في الشهادة لموت المسيح. فالمسيح كما شهد الحواريون، بل كما شهد مئات من أتباع المسيح بعد قيامته مباشرة وفي خلال أربعين يوماً، قد ظهر لهم مؤكداً لهم أنه حقاً قد صُلب ثم قام من بين الأموات. ولعل أبرز حدث نستشهد به هو موقف الحواري توما الذي اشتهر بواقعيته وعقلانيته التي تميَّزت بالشَّك. هذا أبى أن يصدّق ما رواه له بقية الحواريين عن ظهور المسيح لهم، وظن كما يبدو أن ما اعتراهم من ألم وحزن على صلب سيدهم وموته قد أثر على عقولهم، لهذا تحداهم قائلاً: 
•	"إِنْ لَمْ أُبْصِرْ فِي يَدَيْهِ أَثَرَ الْمَسَامِيرِ، وَأَضَعْ إِصْبِعِي فِي أَثَرِ الْمَسَامِيرِ، وَأَضَعْ يَدِي فِي جَنْبِهِ، لا أُومِنْ" (يوحنا 20: 25). 
وبعد ثمانية أيام فيما كان الحواريون جميعاً مجتمعين في العلِّيّة ومن جملتهم توما، وقد أحكموا إغلاق الأبواب خوفاً من اليهود، ظهر المسيح لهم فجأة ووقف في وسطهم وحيّاهم، ثم التفت نحو الحواري توما وقال له: 
•	"هَاتِ إِصْبِعَكَ إِلَى هُنَا وَأَبْصِرْ يَدَيَّ، وَهَاتِ يَدَكَ وَضَعْهَا فِي جَنْبِي، وَلا تَكُنْ غَيْرَ مُؤْمِنٍ بَلْ مُؤْمِناً" (يوحنا 20: 27). 
هذه الحادثة إن دلّت على شيء إنما تدلُّ على أن قصة صلب المسيح قد تعرضت حقاً للتحقيق والتمحيص حتى بين أوساط الحواريين، وهم أقرب الناس إلى المسيح وأكثرهم ولاء له. فلا يجوز إذاً أن نستخف بما ورد عنها من نصوص كتابية وندّعي، من غير إثبات أو بيّنة، أن قصة صلب المسيح من نسيج تخيلات الأولين، أو نقتبس ما ردده الهراطقة وكأن أقوالهم آيات منزلات. 
(ب) أسباب كتابية 

بعد أن تحدّثنا عن الأسباب المنطقيّة التي تدعونا للإيمان بحقيقة الصلب والتّشبُّث بها، يتحتَّم علينا أن نعتمد نصوص كتابنا المقدس كمرجع أوّلي لهذا البحث، ولا سيما أن القرائن التاريخية والحفريات تدعم وثائق الأسفار. 
أولاً: إن عقيدة الكفارة عن الخطايا لم تكن عقيدة مستحدثة، بل نراها جزءاً لا يتجزأ في جوهر كل الممارسات الدينية حتى في ممارسات الأديان الوثنية. والحقيقة الثابتة أن هذه الممارسات كانت في أساسها ممارسات سليمة سنَّ الله قانونها الأول بعد سقوط آدم وحواء في خطيئة العصيان. فبالرغم من عصيان آدم وعدم اعترافه بخطيئته، أخذ الله حيواناً وسلخ جلده وصنع لهما ثوبين ليستر عورتيهما (سفر التكوين 3: 21). والدارس للفظة "كفارة" أو تكفير يكتشف أن معناها القاموسي هو الستر أو التغطية. وهكذا يلاحظ أن عملية التكفير هي عملية شرّعها الله منذ عهد آدم. وظلت هذه الشعائر قائمة في ممارسة التعبد، فهذا قايين وهابيل يقدمان قرابين لله، فيتقبل الله قربان هابيل لأنه مؤسسٌ على الدم، ويرفض قربان قايين لأنه اعتمد فيه على أعمال يديه. وكذلك كانت قرابين نوح، وإبراهيم، وإسحق ويعقوب قرابين دموية. ثم أصبحت هذه القرابين في عهد موسى، شريعة مكتوبة. وكلها كما أثبت الدارسون كانت رموزاً للذبيحة الكبرى، أي صلب المسيح. وقد أخذت الأمم الوثنية هذه الشعائر عن رجال الله المؤمنين وانتحلتها لآلهتها الوثنية، فشوَّهت معالمها، وإن ظلت القرابين في جوهرها رمزاً للتكفير. 
أما الكفارة في الإسلام فتقوم على الأعمال الصالحة، فالحسنات والصدقات تمحو السيئات. كذلك فإن ممارسات الأركان الخمسة والجهاد في سبيل الله، وتلاوة القرآن، مدعاة إلى غفران الخطايا .ولكن هناك قضية أخرى في الإسلام لا بد من التنويه بها استيفاءً منا للبحث، وهي قضية الفدية. ولعل أبرز إشارة في القرآن لموضوع الفدية نجده في سورة الصافات 37: 107 في معرض الحديث عن قصة تقديم ابن إبراهيم ذبيحة: 
•	"وَفَدَيْنَاهُ بِذَبْحٍ عَظِيمٍ". 
ويفسر البيضاوي هذه الآية بقوله: أي بما يُذبح بدله فيتم به الفعل. 
ويورد الرازي في شرحه لهذه الآية حديثاً: ... وقال السدّي: نودي إبراهيم فالتفت فإذا هو بكبش أملح انحطَّ من الجبل فقام عنه (أي: عن ابنه) فأخذه فذبحه وخلّى عن ابنه، وقال: يا بنيَّ اليوم وهبت لي... وقيل سُمِّي (الكبش) عظيماً لعظم قدره حيث قبله الله تعالى فداء عن ولد إبراهيم. 
أما كيف وهب له في ذلك اليوم؟ ذلك لأن الكبش الأملح ذبح فداء عن ابن إبراهيم. وبهذا وهبت له حياة جديدة. كذلك كان الكبش عظيماً، أولاً لأن الله هو الذي أعده، وثانياً لأنه كان رمزاً للذبيحة الكبرى، أي المسيح فادي البشرية جمعاء الذي قال عنه يوحنا المعمدان (يحيى بن زكريا): 
•	"هُوَذَا حَمَلُ اللّهِ الَّذِي يَرْفَعُ خَطِيَّةَ الْعَالَمِ" (يوحنا 1: 29). 
ونقرأ أيضاً في كتاب إحياء علوم الدين للغزالي، ج 1، ص 243 ما يلي: 
"وأما ذبح الهدي فاعلم أنه تقرُّب إلى الله تعالى بحكم الامتثال فأكمل الهدي وارجُ أن يعتق الله بكل جزء منه جزءاً منك من النار، فهكذا ورد الوعد، فكلما كان الهدي أكبر وأجزاؤه أوفر كان فداؤك من النار أعم (الهدي هي الذبيحة التي تقدم إلى الحرم في مكة)". 
وفي مكان آخر يقول الغزالي: 
"وروت عائشة ... أن رسول الله... قال: ما عمل آدمي يوم النحر أحب إلى الله عز وجل من إهراقه دماً، وإنها (أي الضحية) لتأتي يوم القيامة بقرونها وأظلافها وأن الدم يقع من الله عز وجل بمكان قبل أن يقع بالأرض، فطيبوا بها نفساً. وفي الخبر: لكم بكل صوفة من جلدها حسنة، وكل قطرة من دمها حسنة، وإنها لتوضع بالميزان فأبشروا. وقال صلى الله عليه وسلم: استنجدوا هداياكم فإنها مطاياكم يوم القيامة". 
ثانياً: إن العهد القديم يكتظ بالنبوءات عن موت المسيح وقيامته. ويكفي أن نلقي نظرة على سفر إشعياء، الأصحاح 53: 1-12 
•	"مَنْ صَدَّقَ خَبَرَنَا، وَلِمَنِ اسْتُعْلِنَتْ ذِرَاعُ الرَّبِّ؟ نَبَتَ قُدَّامَهُ كَفَرْخٍ وَكَعِرْقٍ مِنْ أَرْضٍ يَابِسَةٍ، لا صُورَةَ لَهُ وَلا جَمَالَ فَنَنْظُرَ إِلَيْهِ، وَلا مَنْظَرَ فَنَشْتَهِيهِ. مُحْتَقَرٌ وَمَخْذُولٌ مِنَ النَّاسِ، رَجُلُ أَوْجَاعٍ وَمُخْتَبِرُ الْحُزْنِ، وَكَمُسَتَّرٍ عَنْهُ وُجُوهُنَا، مُحْتَقَرٌ فَلَمْ نَعْتَدَّ بِهِ. لَكِنَّ أَحْزَانَنَا حَمَلَهَا وَأَوْجَاعَنَا تَحَمَّلَهَا. وَنَحْنُ حَسِبْنَاهُ مُصَاباً مَضْرُوباً مِنَ اللّهِ وَمَذْلُولاً. وَهُوَ مَجْرُوحٌ لأَجْلِ مَعَاصِينَا، مَسْحُوقٌ لأَجْلِ آثَامِنَا. تَأْدِيبُ سَلامِنَا عَلَيْهِ، وَبِحُبُرِهِ شُفِينَا. كُلُّنَا كَغَنَمٍ ضَلَلْنَا. مِلْنَا كُلُّ وَاحِدٍ إِلَى طَرِيقِهِ، وَالرَّبُّ وَضَعَ عَلَيْهِ إِثْمَ جَمِيعِنَا. ظُلِمَ أَمَّا هُوَ فَتَذَلَّلَ وَلَمْ يَفْتَحْ فَاهُ، كَشَاةٍ تُسَاقُ إِلَى الذَّبْحِ، وَكَنَعْجَةٍ صَامِتَةٍ أَمَامَ جَازِّيهَا فَلَمْ يَفْتَحْ فَاهُ. مِنَ الضُّغْطَةِ وَمِنَ الدَّيْنُونَةِ أُخِذَ. وَفِي جِيلِهِ مَنْ كَانَ يَظُنُّ أَنَّهُ قُطِعَ مِنْ أَرْضِ الأَحْيَاءِ، أَنَّهُ ضُرِبَ مِنْ أَجْلِ ذَنْبِ شَعْبِي؟ وَجُعِلَ مَعَ الأَشْرَارِ قَبْرُهُ، وَمَعَ غَنِيٍّ عِنْدَ مَوْتِهِ. عَلَى أَنَّهُ لَمْ يَعْمَلْ ظُلْماً، وَلَمْ يَكُنْ فِي فَمِهِ غِشٌّ. أَمَّا الرَّبُّ فَسُرَّ بِأَنْ يَسْحَقَهُ بِالْحُزْنِ. إِنْ جَعَلَ نَفْسَهُ ذَبِيحَةَ إِثْمٍ يَرَى نَسْلاً تَطُولُ أَيَّامُهُ وَمَسَرَّةُ الرَّبِّ بِيَدِهِ تَنْجَحُ. مِنْ تَعَبِ نَفْسِهِ يَرَى وَيَشْبَعُ، وَعَبْدِي الْبَارُّ بِمَعْرِفَتِهِ يُبَرِّرُ كَثِيرِينَ، وَآثَامُهُمْ هُوَ يَحْمِلُهَا. لِذَلِكَ أَقْسِمُ لَهُ بَيْنَ الأَعِزَّاءِ وَمَعَ الْعُظَمَاءِ يَقْسِمُ غَنِيمَةً، مِنْ أَجْلِ أَنَّهُ سَكَبَ لِلْمَوْتِ نَفْسَهُ وَأُحْصِيَ مَعَ أَثَمَةٍ، وَهُوَ حَمَلَ خَطِيَّةَ كَثِيرِينَ وَشَفَعَ فِي الْمُذْنِبِينَ". 
حتى ندرك أن أنبياء العهد القديم لم يكونوا يعيشون بمعزل عن توقع هذا الحدث العظيم. ومن حيث أن المجال لا يتسع هنا إلى الإشارة إلى المواضع الوفيرة التي تنبئ عن موت المسيح وآلامه وقيامته فإني أحيل القارئ إلى كتاب قضيّة الصليب للدكتور لبيب ميخائيل 
ثالثاً: إن المسيح نفسه قد تحدث عن موته وقيامته. والأناجيل مفعمة بالآيات البينات الجازمة التي نطق هو نفسه بها والتي تشير إلى صلبه وآلامه. وفي هذه الحال إما أن يكون المسيح كاذباً عندما تحدث عن موته أو أن يكون مجنوناً اختلط عليه الأمر، أو صادقاً لا ينطق بغير الحق. ولم يوجد أحد قط، حتى من بين أعدائه، من اتهم المسيح بالكذب. وبالطبع، لا يجرؤ أي مسلم أن يتهم المسيح بالكذب أو الجنون. بقي أن نقول إن المسيح كان صادقاً في كل ما بشر به وأخبر عن نفسه. ولا يجدي هنا أن ندعي أن ما ورد من أخبار الإنجيل عن موت المسيح هو من انتحال الحواريين أو سواهم من آباء الكنيسة الأولى للأسباب المذكورة أعلاه في مستهل هذا البحث، ولا سيما أن أتباع المسيح هؤلاء مشهود لهم بالصدق والأمانة. وأكثر من ذلك نجد الحواري يوحنا الذي لازم المسيح منذ صباه يقول في حديثه عن المسيح: 
•	"اَلَّذِي كَانَ مِنَ الْبَدْءِ، الَّذِي سَمِعْنَاهُ، الَّذِي رَأَيْنَاهُ بِعُيُونِنَا، الَّذِي شَاهَدْنَاهُ، وَلَمَسَتْهُ أَيْدِينَا، مِنْ جِهَةِ كَلِمَةِ الْحَيَاةِ. فَإِنَّ الْحَيَاةَ أُظْهِرَتْ، وَقَدْ رَأَيْنَا وَنَشْهَدُ وَنُخْبِرُكُمْ بِالْحَيَاةِ الأَبَدِيَّةِ الَّتِي كَانَتْ عِنْدَ الآبِ وَأُظْهِرَتْ لَنَا" (يوحنا الاولى 1: 1-2). 
وقد ردد بقية الحواريين مثل هذه الشهادة ولا سيما الحواري بطرس، وهم جميعاً شهود عيان صادقون . 
ولكن أعظم شهادة يمكن أن نقتبسها في سياق هذه الدراسة هي شهادة المسيح لنفسه. فقد تناول المسيح نبوّات العهد القديم وطبقها على نفسه، وعمد إلى تفسيرها تفسيراً لا يترك شائبة ريب في عقول مستمعيه، فنجد عبارات: "لِيَتِمَّ الْكِتَابُ الْقَائِلُ... " وهي مقتبسات مأخوذة كلها من العهد القديم، فجاء ذكرها في العهد الجديد، تطبيقاً عملياً للنبوءة الواردة في العهد القديم. وعلى سبيل المثال (راجع يوحنا 19: 24). وها هو المسيح يخاطب حواريّيه قائلاً لهم: 
•	"هذَا هُوَ الْكَلامُ الَّذِي كَلَّمْتُكُمْ بِهِ وَأَنَا بَعْدُ مَعَكُمْ، أَنَّهُ لا بُدَّ أَنْ يَتِمَّ جَمِيعُ مَا هُوَ مَكْتُوبٌ عَنِّي فِي نَامُوسِ مُوسَى وَالأَنْبِيَاءِ وَالْمَزَامِيرِ. حِينَئِذٍ فَتَحَ ذِهْنَهُمْ لِيَفْهَمُوا الْكُتُبَ. وَقَالَ لَهُمْ: هكَذَا هُوَ مَكْتُوبٌ، وَهكَذَا كَانَ يَنْبَغِي أَنَّ الْمَسِيحَ يَتَأَلَّمُ وَيَقُومُ مِنَ الأَمْوَاتِ فِي الْيَوْمِ الثَّالِثِ" (لوقا 24: 44-46). 
إن هاتين الآيتين تشتملان على حقيقتين خطيرتين لا بد من الإشارة إليهما قبل الانتقال إلى بحث الوثائق التاريخية. أولهما، أن المسيح في اقتباسه نبوّات العهد القديم، وقوله "إنه ينبغي أن يتم جميع ما هو مكتوب عني في ناموس موسى والأنبياء والمزامير" قد أكد أن العهد القديم بكامله (باستثناء الأسفار التاريخية) قد أنبأ بمجيئه. ومن الغريب حقاً أن نجد المسلمين يتناولون بعض النبوّات التي اعتمدها المسيح نفسه، وأوضح بما لا يدع مجالاً للشك بأنها تشير مباشرة إليه، وينسبونها إلى محمد. وثانيهما، أن المسيح نفسه، وبعبارة صريحة، بيّن لحوارييّه أنه كان ينبغي عليه أن يتألم ويقوم من الأموات في اليوم الثالث. هذا اعتراف صارخ يتعذّر على المتشككين إنكاره. 


الفصل الثاني: الوثائق التاريخية 

وهي تنقسم إلى أربعة أقسام: 
(أ) الوثائق الوثنية: 

تلعب الوثائق الوثنية دوراً بارزاً في قضية صلب المسيح لأن كُتَّابها أولاً لا ينتمون لأية طائفة مسيحية، وثانياً لأن هؤلاء الكتّاب كانوا يضمرون العداء للمسيحيّة أو المسيح، وكانوا أقرب إلى الهزء منه إلى المديح، ولا سيما في الحقبة الأولى من تاريخها. ويحق لنا هنا أن نتناول شهادات هؤلاء المؤرخين والكتّاب السياسيين بكثير من الجدية ونحلّلها على ضوء معطيات العصر والعوامل السياسية الفاعلة فيه. 
إن الوثائق الوثنية التي بين أيدينا يرجع تاريخ معظمها إلى القرنين الأول والثاني الميلاديين، وهي تشهد لكثير من الوقائع التي جرت في حياة المسيح. ومن أبرز مؤلفي تلك الوثائق القديمة: 
(1) كورنيليوس تاسيتوس (55-125 م) وهو مؤلف روماني عرف بالدقة والنزاهة. عاصر تاسيتوس ستة أباطرة ولُقب بمؤرخ روما العظيم. من أشهر كتبه على الإطلاق مصنَّفيه "الحوليات والتواريخ". يضم الأول نحو 18 مجلداً، والثاني نحو 12 مجلداً. ويرى ف. ف بروس F.F. Bruce أن تاسيتوس هذا كان بحكم علاقته بالحكومة الرومانية مطلعاً على تقارير حكام أقاليم الإمبراطورية وسجلات الدولة الرسمية. وقد وردت في مصنَّفيه ثلاث إشارات عن المسيح والمسيحيّة أبرزها ما جاء في حولياته: 
"... وبالتالي لكي يتخلص نيرون من التهمة (أي حرق روما) ألصق هذه الجريمة بطبقة مكروهة معروفة باسم المسيحيّين، ونكَّل بها أشد تنكيل. فالمسيح الذي اشتق المسيحيون منه اسمهم، كان قد تعرض لأقصى عقاب في عهد طيباريوس على يد أحد ولاتنا المدعو بيلاطس البنطي. وقد راجت خرافة من أشد الخرافات إيذاء، وإن كانت قد شُكمت لفترة قصيرة، ولكنها عادت فشاعت ليس فقط في اليهودية المصدر الأول لكل شر، بل انتشرت أيضاً في روما التي أصبحت بؤرة لكل الأشياء الخبيثة والمخزية التي شرعت ترد إليها من جميع أقطار العالم"[1] . 
يتضح من هذه الوثيقة أن المسيحية قد اشتقت اسمها من المسيح، وأن بيلاطس البنطي هو الذي حكم عليه بالموت. أما الخرافة أو الإشاعة التي ألمح إليها فهي ولا شك القيامة. 
(2) ومن مؤرخي الرومان القدامى الذين كتبوا عن موت المسيح ثللوس (توفي 52م) وقد عمد هذا إلى تصنيف تاريخ منطقة البحر الأبيض المتوسط منذ الحرب الطرواديّة حتى زمانه. بيد أن هذا المصنف قد فُقد ولم يبقَ منه سوى شذرات مبعثرة في مؤلفات الآخرين، ومن جملتهم يوليوس الإفريقي الذي كان مطلعاً، كما يبدو على هذا التاريخ. ففي سياق حديثه عن صلب المسيح والظلام الذي خيّم على الأرض عندما استودع المسيح روحه بين يدي الآب السماوي، أشار يوليوس إلى عبارة وردت في تاريخ ثللوس تدور حول هذه الحادثة قال: 
•	"إن ثللوس في المجلد الثالث من تاريخه، يعلل ظاهرة الظلمة أنه كسوف الشمس، وهذا غير معقول كما يبدو لي"[2] . 
وقد رفض يوليوس الإفريقي هذا التعليل (سنة 221 م) بناء على أن الكسوف الكامل لا يمكن أن يحدث في أثناء اكتمال القمر، ولا سيما أن المسيح قد صُلب ومات في فصل الاحتفال بالفصح وفيه يكون القمر بدراً مكتملاً[3] . 
ولم يكن ثللوس وحده هو الذي نبَّر على حدوث هذا الظلام، فقد أشار إليه كثير من القدامى كمثل فليفون الفلكي في القرن الثاني فقال: "إن الظلام الذي حدث عند صلب المسيح لم يحدث في الكون مثله من قبل" كما أشار إليه الإمام الحافظ ابن كثير المؤرخ الإسلامي في القرن الرابع عشر في كتابه "البداية والنهاية" ج 1 :182[4] 
(3) لوسيان اليوناني: كان هذا أحد مؤرخي اليونان البارزين في مطلع القرن الثاني الميلادي. وقد علق في مقال نقدي ساخر على المسيحيين والمسيح. وإذ كان ينتمي إلى المذهب الأبيقوري فقد عجز عن استيعاب طبيعة الإيمان المسيحي واستعداد المسيحيين للاستشهاد في سبيل عقيدتهم، وحسبهم شعباً مخدوعاً يتعلق بأوهام عالم ما بعد الموت بدلاً من التمتع بمباهج العالم الحاضر وملذاته وأبرز ما قاله: 
•	"إن المسيحيين، كما تعلم، ما زالوا إلى هذا اليوم يعبدون رجلاً - وهو شخصية متميزة، استنّ لهم طقوسهم الجديدة وصُلب من أجلها… ومنذ اللحظة التي اهتدوا فيها (إلى المسيحية) وأنكروا آلهة اليونان وعبدوا الحكيم المصلوب، استقرّ في عرفهم أنهم إخوة"[5] . 
(4) رقيم بيلاطس: وهو رقيم أشار إليه جاستنيان الشهيد عام 150 م في أثناء دفاعه الأول حيث أكد أن صلب المسيح يثبته تقرير بيلاطس، كما يلمح في نفس الدفاع إلى طائفة من العجائب وأعمال الشفاء، ثم يقول: "إنه حقاً قد .صنع هذه ويمكنك التأكد منها من رقيم بيلاطس" وأشار ترتليان أيضاً إلى نفس هذا الرقيم [6] . 
(5) ومن جملة الذين ذكروا في مؤلفاتهم ورسائلهم عن المسيح المصلوب، بصورة مباشرة أو غير مباشرة، سيتونيوس (120 م) الذي كان رئيس أمناء سر الأمبراطور الروماني هادريان (117-138 م) فأتاحت له وظيفته الإطلاع على سجلات الدولة الرسمية، فعلم بالأسباب التي أدت إلى اضطهاد المسيحيين ومن بينها إيمانهم بصلب المسيح وموته وقيامته. 
(6) ومن رجالات الدولة الذين عنوا بشأن المسيحيين بليني الأصغر حاكم بيثينيا في آسيا الصغرى. فقد ألمح في كتابه العاشر (112 م) إلى المسيح الذي يؤلّهه المسيحيون وموقفه منهم (المصدر السابق 95). 
(7) وكذلك كلسوس الفيلسوف الأبيقوري المولود سنة 140م الذي كان من ألد أعداء المسيحية، هذا أيَّد في كتابه (البحث الحقيقي) قضية صلب المسيح وإن سخر من الغرض منه وقال: "احتمل المسيح آلام الصلب لأجل خير البشرية" (قضية الغفران 109). 
(8) مارا بار - سيرابيون، قال هذا في رسالة كتبها لابنه من السجن يعود تاريخها إلى بين القرنين الأول والثالث: 
... وأية فائدة جناها اليهود من قتل ملكهم الحكيم؟ لم يمت هذا الملك الحكيم إلى الأبد لأنه عاش من خلال تعاليمه التي علم بها [7] .. 
بطبيعة الحال إن مارا هذا ينظر إلى المسيح من خلال منظاره الوثني. فالمسيح في رأيه، هو حكيم من الحكماء كسقراط وأفلاطون كما نمّت عن ذلك بقية رسالته. 
يتبين لنا من هذه الوثائق الوثنية أن كتّابها كانوا على ثقة تامة أن المصلوب هو المسيح وليس الشبيه كما يدّعي المسلمون. وهكذا سجل لنا التاريخ حقيقة دامغة على صدق الكتاب. 
(ب) الوثائق اليهودية: 

أما الوثائق اليهودية فلها أهمية خاصة على الرغم من سلبيتها. فمن الطبيعي أن يتخذ رؤساء اليهود وقادتهم الدينيون موقفاً معادياً من المسيح، وهم الذين صلبوه إذ أدركوا أن تعاليمه الثورية تهدد معظم ما استنوه من تقاليد وطقوس فريسية تعزز من مكانتهم الدينية والسياسية. ومع ذلك فإن هذه الوثائق برهان ساطع على صحة ما ورد في الإنجيل من تفاصيل قصة الصلب. وفي هذا الجزء من دراستنا سنتناول أبرز هذه الوثائق وأولها: 
يوسيفوس (37-97 م) هذا ذكر في كتابه "التواريخ" ما بين سنتي 90-95 م فقرة عن صلب المسيح. ويبدو أن هذه الفقرة قد أثارت حولها جدلاً بين علماء المخطوطات إذ اعتقد بعضهم أن هذه الفقرة قد تلاعبت بها أيدي بعض المسيحيين المتطرفين لما جاء فيها من تقريظ للمسيح لا يمكن أن يصدر عن يهودي. ولكن في عام 1972 نشرت مخطوطة عربية يرجح العلماء أنها ترجمة دقيقة للنص الأصلي وقد جاء فيها: 
"وفي ذلك الوقت كان هناك رجل حكيم يُدعى يسوع اشتهر بحسن السلوك وبالتقوى، فتبعه عدد غفير من بين اليهود والأمم الأخرى. غير أن بيلاطس البنطي حكم عليه بالموت صلباً. أما الذين تبعوه فلم يتخلوا عن تلمذتهم له. وادعوا أنه قد ظهر لهم بعد ثلاثة أيام من صلبه وأنه حيّ. وبناء عليه فقد يكون هو المسيح الذي عزا إليه الأنبياء أشياء عجيبة"[8] . 
إن شهادة يوسيفوس هذه قد سبقت شهادة أغلبية المؤرخين الوثنيين. وإذا أخذنا بعين الاعتبار أن يوسيفوس قد اشتهر بين أقرانه بالموضوعية، وأنه عالج هذه الواقعة التاريخية من خلال المعطيات اليهودية، تبين لنا أن هذا النص هو نص تقريري جدير بالثقة. 
(ج) التلمود: 

(1) يقسم التلمود إلى مجموعتين أساسيتين هما: المشنا والجمارة. أما المشنا فهي التقاليد الشفوية القديمة التي توارثتها أجيال المجتمع اليهودي المتعاقبة ثم تمَّ تدوينها في القرن الثاني الميلادي. أما الجمارة فهي حصيلة الشروحات والتعليقات على المشنا. وكذلك فإن المواد التلمودية التي تدور حول قضايا تشريعية وأسئلة قانونية والتي أثارت جدلاً بين فقهاء اليهود وعلمائهم فتدعى الحلقا. أما الجزء المختص بالأساطير والقصص والأقوال المأثورة التي استخدمت لإيضاح الأعراف التقليدية فتدعى الهجَّ دا [9] .ونقرأ في النسخة التي نشرت في أمستردام عام 1943، وفي صفحة 42 ما يلي: 
"لقد صُلب يسوع قبل الفصح بيوم واحد. وقبل تنفيذ الحكم فيه، ولمدة أربعين يوماً خرج مناد ينادي: إن (يسوع) سيُقتل لأنه مارس السحر وأغرى إسرائيل على الإرتداد، فعلى من يشاء الدفاع عنه لمصلحته والاستعطاف من أجله أن يتقدم. وإذ لم يتقدم (أحد) للدفاع من أجله في مساء (ليلة) الفصح. وهل يجرؤ أحد عن الدفاع عنه؟ ألم يكن مفسداً؟ وقد قيل في الأنبياء إن شخصاً مثل هذا: "لا تَسْمَعْ لَهُ وَلا تُشْفِقْ عَيْنُكَ عَلَيْهِ وَلا تَرِقَّ لَهُ وَلا تَسْتُرْهُ، بَلْ قَتْلاً تَقْتُلُهُ " (تثنية 13: 8 و9). 
من الجلي أن التلمود يشهد أيضاً بأن المصلوب هو المسيح من غير أن نلمح في هذه الشهادة أي شائبة شك في شخصيته. 
(2) وهناك مخطوطة أخرى تُدعى Toledoth Jesu وهي مخطوطة يهودية معادية للمسيحية لا تشير فقط إلى المسيح بل تروي لنا أيضاً قصة خيالية عما حدث لجسده بعد موته. فقد ادعى مؤلفها أن حواريي المسيح حاولوا أن يسرقوا جسده فعرف بذلك بستاني اسمه يهوذا. فجاء خفية ونقل جثمان المسيح من قبر يوسف الرامي إلى قبر جديد آخر حفره له. وعندما جاء الحواريون إلى القبر الأصلي وجدوه فارغاً فادعوا أنه قام من بين الأموات. ولكن حين أقبل رؤساء اليهود إلى الضريح وشاهدوه أيضاً فارغاً أخذهم البستاني إلى القبر الجديد وأراهم جثة يسوع. 
ومع أن هذا التقليد لم يُجمع قبل القرن الخامس الميلادي فإنه ولا شك يمثل تقليداً يهودياً سابقاً شاع بين الأوساط الإسرائيلية بعد قيامة المسيح (متى 28: 11-15) هذا من ناحية، ومن ناحية أخرى فإن هذه المخطوطة على ما فيها من عداء للمسيحية هي أكبر شاهد إثبات على صلب المسيح وموته وقيامته، لأنها شهادة من عدوّ موتور. 
(3) وقال أيضاً يوحنا بن زكا، تلميذ هليل المعلم الشهير في كتابه سيرة يسوع الناصري: "إن الملك وحاخامات اليهود قد حكموا على يسوع بالموت لأنه جدف حين ادعى أنه ابن الله... وأنه الله". ثم قال بعد ذلك: "ولما كان المسيح في طريقه إلى الموت كان اليهود يصرخون أمامه: فلتهلك كل أعدائك يا رب". 
(د) الوثائق الغنوسيّة: 

الغنوسيّة كلمة معربة عن اللفظة اليونانية gnosis ومعناها المعرفة. والغنوسيّة حركة دينية فلسفية تجمع تحت مظلتها فرقاً شتى تتباين في بعض مبادئها، وتتفق في بعضها الآخر. وقد جعلت هذه الحركة المعرفة الأساس الذي بنت عليه عقائدها الدينية. وسبق لنا أن عرضنا إلى مبدأ الشَّبه في الغنوسية والأبيونيّة والدوكيتية الذي نادت به معظم فرقها والذي، كما يبدو، قد تأثرت به النظرة الإسلامية في مفهومها لصلب المسيح. غير أن تعليم الشبه في الغنوسية كان يرمي إلى غرض يختلف عما كان يرمي إليه الدين الإسلامي. فالغنوسية أو بعض فرقها على الأقل، رأت أن المسيح وهو إله متجسِّد، لا يمكن أن يتعرّض للصّلب لأن جسده يغاير أجساد البشر. لهذا يتعذر أن يكون المصلوب هو جسد المسيح. أما الإسلام فلا ينكر عملية الصليب، ولكنه ينكر أن المصلوب كان المسيح، ليس على أساس طبيعة جسده إنما على أساس أن المسيح لم يصلب إطلاقاً بل رُفع إلى السماء بقدرة الله قبل أن يتمكن أعداؤه من القبض عليه، وأوقع الله شبهه على آخر فحلّ محله. 
بيد أن دراستنا للآثار الدينية والأدبية للحركة الغنوسية توفِّر لنا أدلة أخرى على صحة رواية الإنجيل عن صلب المسيح وقيامته، ولا سيما ما ورد في المؤلفات الغنوسية الأولى كمثل إنجيل الحق (135-160 م) وإنجيل يوحنا الأبوكريفي (120-130) وإنجيل توما (140-200 م) ومع أن هذه الأناجيل غير موحى بها من الله، فإنها كلها تتحدث عن الكلمة، وأن المسيح هو إله وإنسان. ونجد هذه الفقرة في إنجيل الحق: 
"كان يسوع صبوراً في تحمله للآلام... لأنه علم أن موته هو حياة للآخرين... سُمِّر على خشبة، وأعلن مرسوم الله على الصليب، هو جرّ نفسه إلى الموت بواسطة الحياة... سربلته الأبدية. وإذ جرّد نفسه من الخرق البالية فإنه اكتسى بما لا يبلى مما لا يستطيع أحد أن يجرده م "[13]. 
ونطالع أيضاً في كتاب غنوسيThe Secret Teaching of Christوهو مؤلف من القرن الثاني ما ترجمته: 
" فأجاب الرب وقال: الحق أقول لكم: كل من لا يؤمن بصليبي فلن يخلص، لأن ملكوت الله من نصيب الذين يؤمنون بصليبي" [14] . 
ه) الوثائق المسيحية: 

الوثائق المسيحية دينية كانت أم أدبية أم تاريخية، هي سجل دقيق تعكس عمق إيمان آباء الكنيسة الأولى بكل ما تسلَّموه من الحواريين من تعاليم وأخبار، إما عن طريق التواتر بالإسناد الموثق، أو عن طريق الكلمة المكتوبة. كذلك هي إثباتات قاطعة على صحّة ما ورد في الأناجيل من أحداث وعقائد ولا سيّما ما يختص بموت المسيح وقيامته. وكما أن هذين الحدثين يشغلان حيزاً كبيراً من العهد الجديد فإنهما أيضاً كانا المحور الأساسي في مؤلَّفات آباء الكنيسة الأولى. 
يقول جوش مكدويل، وهو أحد كبار المختصين بالمخطوطات المسيحية: 
"لا يوجد كتاب في الدنيا تدعمه المخطوطات الكتابية القديمة كما هو الحال مع الكتاب المقدس. وقد شاءت العناية الإلهية أن يتم العثور على مخطوطات البحر الميت التي أثبتت، بما لا يدع أي مجال للشك، صحة الكتاب المقدس وصدقه ولا سيما نصوص العهد القديم، وبالأخص سفر إشعياء". 
وبالطبع فإن هذه المخطوطات تنص على النبوّات المتعلقة بموت المسيح وقيامته كما هو الحال في الكتاب المقدس الذي بين أيدينا. وأكثر من ذلك، إذا رجعنا إلى مؤلفات آباء الكنيسة منذ العصر الاول الميلادي وجمعنا مقتبساتهم من العهد الجديد لوجدنا أنه يمكن إعادة كتابة العهد الجديد بكامل نصه باستثناء سبع عشرة آية فقط. وهذه النصوص لا تختلف عما لدينا من نصوص العهد الجديد الحالي، ومن جملتها كل ما جاء عن لاهوت المسيح وموته وقيامته. 
أما مؤلفات آباء الكنيسة فهي: 
(1) رسالتان من تأليف اكليمندس أسقف روما. 
(2) رسائل قصيرة من تأليف أغناطيوس كان قد بعث بها إلى الأفراد والكنائس في أثناء رحلته من أنطاكية إلى روما حيث استشهد. 
(3) رسالة بوليكارب تلميذ الحواري يوحنا إلى أهل فيلبي. 
(4) الديداتشي أو تعليم الرسل، وهو كتيب مبكر يدور حول أمور عملية متعلقة بالقيم المسيحية ونظام الكنيسة. 
(5) رسالة عامة منسوبة إلى برنابا وفيها يهاجم بعنف ناموسية الديانة اليهودية، ويبين أن المسيح هو تتمة شريعة العهد القديم. 
(6) دفاعيات جاستنيان، وقد أورد فيها طائفة من الحقائق الإنجيلية، ولا سيما ما يختص بشخص المسيح وحياته الأرضية وصلبه وقيامته. هذا فضلاً عن مؤلفات أخرى وصلتنا مقتطفات منها كدفاع كوادراتوس الذي اقتبس منه يوسيبس الفقرة التالية: 
"إن منجزات مخلصنا كانت دائماً أمام ناظريك لأنها كانت معجزات حقيقية، فالذين برئوا، والذين أقيموا من الأموات لم يشهدهم الناس عندما برئوا أو أقيموا فقط بل كانوا دائماً موجودين (معهم). لقد عاشوا زمناً طويلاً. ليس فقط في أثناء حياة المسيح الأرضية بل حتى بعد صعوده. إن بعضاً منهم بقوا على قيد الحياة إلى وقتنا الحاضر". 
وكذلك مخطوطة راعي هرمس وقد دعيت بهذا الاسم نسبة إلى أبرز شخصيات الكتاب. أما فحوى المؤلَّف فينطوي على مجموعة من الأمثال والأوامر المختصة ب قيدة . 
(و) الرسوم والنقوش والفرائض 

يوفر لنا تاريخ الكنيسة أيضاً بيّنات أخرى هامة على اعتقاد مسيحيي القرون الأولى الوثيق بصلب المسيح وموته وقيامته، فقد تم العثور في سراديب روما وأقبيتها على رسوم شعار الصليب ونقوشه، وهي أماكن كان يجتمع فيها المسيحيون سراً خوفاً من جواسيس الحكومة الرومانية الوثنية. كذلك عمد المسيحيون إلى نقش شعار الصليب على أضرحة موتاهم تمييزاً لها عن أضرحة الوثنيين. فلو لم يكن هؤلاء المسيحيون على ثقة أكيدة من صلب المسيح لما أخذوا الصليب شعاراً لهم، ولا سيما أن الصليب كان رمز عار عند اليهود والرومان على حد سواء. أما الآن بعد صلب يسوع المسيح البار عليه أصبح رمز فخر وإيمان. ولو لم يكن الصليب حقيقة متأصلة في إيمان هؤلاء المسيحيين لما تحملوا من أجله كل اضطهاد واستشهدوا في سبيله. وبعض هؤلاء كانوا شهود عيان لصلب المسيح، والبعض الآخر تسلموا هذه الحقائق من الحواريين أو مما وصل إلى أيديهم من الأناجيل والرسائل المكتوبة التي أوحى بها الروح القدس. 
أما الفرائض وبالأخص فريضة العشاء الرباني التي مارسها المسيح في الليلة التي أُسلم فيها، فقد احتلت مكانة مرموقة في ممارسات الكنيسة على مر العصور. وترجع أهمية هذه الفريضة إلى أنها - كما أوَّلها المسيح نفسه - رمز إلى صلبه وموته. وعندما يمارسها المسيحيون فإنما يفعلون ذلك لإحياء الذكرى المقدسة (إنجيل متى 26: 26- 29، إنجيل مرقس 14: 22-25، إنجيل لوقا 22: 14-20، والرسالة الاولى إلى أهل كورنثوس 11: 23-27). 
ومن الملاحظ أيضاً أن فريضتي العشاء الرباني والمعمودية تذكرنا بموت المسيح فداءً عن خطايانا والمعمودية التي حض المسيح حوارييه على القيام بها (إنجيل متى 28: 19) كرمز لموتنا وقيامتنا معه، قد مارسهما الحواريون أنفسهم تطبيقاً لوصية المسيح بالذات. وما برحت الكنيسة تعمل بهما إلى هذا اليوم. 



الفصل الثالث : صلب المسيح وموته في الإسلام 

كنا قد عالجنا في الفصل الأول موضوعي الشبيه والكفَّارة في الإسلام. ولكي تستوفي هذه الدراسة حقها من البحث لا بد أن نعرض لبعض الآيات القرآنية التي عمد المسلمون إلى تشويه معانيها تهرباً من الاعتراف بصلب المسيح وموته وقيامته. 
لا ينفي القرآن أن بعض الأنبياء قد يكونون عرضة للقتل أحياناً. وقد أشار إلى ذلك في مواضع مختلفة من السُّور نذكر منها الآيات التالية: 
•	"أَفَكُلَّمَا جَاءكُمْ رَسُولٌ بِمَا لا تَهْوَى أَنْفُسُكُمُ اسْتَكْبَرْتُمْ فَفَرِيقاً كَذَّبْتُمْ وَفَرِيقاً تَقْتُلُونَ" (سورة البقرة 2: 87). 
•	"وَقَتْلَهُمُ الأَنْبِيَاءَ بِغَيْرِ حَقٍّ وَنَقُولُ ذُوقُوا عَذَابَ الْحَرِيقِ" (سورة آل عمران 3: 181). 
•	"الَّذِينَ قَالُوا إِنَّ اللهَ عَهِدَ إِلَيْنَا أَلا نُؤْمِنَ لِرَسُولٍ حَتَّى يَأْتِيَنَا بِقُرْبَانٍ تَأْكُلُهُ النَّارُ قُلْ قَدْ جَاءَكُمْ رُسُلٌ مِنْ قَبْلِي بِالْبَيِّنَاتِ وَبِالَّذِي قُلْتُمْ فَلِمَ قَتَلْتُمُوهُمْ إِنْ كُنْتُمْ صَادِقِينَ" (سورة آل عمران 3: 183). 
•	"فَبِمَا نَقْضِهِمْ مِيثَاقَهُمْ وَكُفْرِهِمْ بِآيَاتِ اللهِ وَقَتْلِهِمُ الأَنبِيَاءَ بِغَيْرِ حَقٍّ" (سورة النساء 4: 155). 
وبناء عليه فإن القتل لا يمتنع عن الأنبياء إن كانت تلك هي مشيئة الله. ومن حيث أن الإنجيل المقدس يصرح أن المسيح قد جاء باختياره الشخصي ليفتدي البشرية، وإطاعة لرغبة الآب السماوي فلماذا لا تنطبق هذه القاعدة عينها عليه؟ 
ولكن القرآن يضيف إشارات أخرى تلمح إلى موت المسيح، وحتى إلى صلبه. أما هذه الآيات فهي: 
•	"إِذْ قَالَ اللهُ يَا عِيسَى إِنِّي مُتَوَفِّيكَ وَرَافِعُكَ إِلَيَّ" (سورة آل عمران 3: 55). 
•	"وَكُنْتُ عَلَيْهِمْ شَهِيداً مَا دُمْتُ فِيهِمْ فَلَمَّا تَوَفَّيْتَنِي كُنْتَ أَنْتَ الرَّقِيبَ عَلَيْهِمْ" (سورة المائدة 5: 117). 
وقال عيسى في معرض كلامه عن نفسه: 
•	"وَالسَّلاَمُ عَلَيَّ يَوْمَ وُلِدْتُ ويَوْمَ أَمُوتُ وَيَوْمَ أُبْعَثُ حَيّاً" (سورة مريم 19: 33). 
وهي نفس العبارة التي رددها عن يحيى (يوحنا المعمدان): 
•	"وَسَلاَمٌ عَلَيْهِ يَوْمَ وُلِدَ وَيَوْمَ يَمُوتُ وَيَوْمَ يُبْعَثُ حَيّاً" (سورة مريم 19: 15). 
وهناك آيتان أخريان تسعفان على إيضاح ما غمض من الآيات السابقة وهما: 
•	"مَا الْمَسِيحُ ابْنُ مَرْيَمَ إِلاَ رَسُولٌ قَدْ خَلَتْ مِنْ قَبْلِهِ الرُّسُلُ..." (سورة المائدة 5: 75). 
•	"وَمَا مُحَمَّدٌ إِلا رَسُولٌ قَدْ خَلَتْ مِنْ قَبْلِهِ الرُّسُلُ أَفَإِنْ مَاتَ أَوْ قُتِلَ انْقَلَبْتُمْ عَلَى أَعْقَابِكُمْ..." (سورة آل عمران 3: 144). 
لقد تناول مفسرو القرآن هذه الآيات وأوَّلوها تأويلاً إقحاميّاً يبعث على التّساؤل لما في هذا التّأويل من تشويه للحقيقة، ومخالفة واضحة لاعتبارات اللغة العربية كما فهمها القدامى. وأود هنا أن أعرض لهذه الآيات وأعالج لفظة "الوفاة" كما وردت فيها. 
(أ) رأي مفسري المسلمين 

انقسم علماء المسلمين في تفسير لفظة "متوفيك" إلى فريقين. واستطاع الرازي أن يجمع مختلف الآراء في سياق تأويله لآية : "إني متوفيك...". والواقع أن الرازي امتنع أن يقدم رأياً شخصياً في الموضوع، ونزع إلى استعراض تعليلات الآخرين من غير أن يلتزم بموقف ما. وفي رأيي أن الموقف الذي اتخذه الرازي، على ما فيه من تهرُّب، كان أسلم له في مجتمع لا يجيز لأحد كبار علمائه أن يخرج على إجماع المسلمين في قضية خطيرة مثل هذه. من هنا عمد، كما يبدو إلى الجمع تاركاً للقارئ المسلم حرية اختيار الرأي الذي ينسجم مع خلفيته الدينية. 
أما الآراء أو الوجوه التي عرضها الرازي في تأويل لفظة متوفيك فهي: 
(1) متمم عمرك: أي أتوفاك فلا أترك أعداءك اليهود يقتلونك. 
(2) مميتك: وهو قول مروي عن ابن العباس ترجمان القرآن ومحمد بن اسحق، وقالوا: والمقصود أن لا يصل أعداؤه اليهود إلى قتله. ثم إنه بعد ذلك أكرمه بأن رفعه إلى السماء، ثم اختلفوا على ثلاثة أوجه (أحدها) قال وهب: توفي ثلاث ساعات ثم رفع. و(ثانيها) قال محمد بن اسحق تُوفي سبع ساعات ثم أحياه الله ورفعه. و(ثالثها) قال الربيع بن أنس إنه تعالى توفاه حين رفعه إلى السماء، قال الله: "اللهُ يَتَوفَّى الأَنْفُسَ حِينَ مَوْتِهَا والّتِي لَمْ تَمُتْ فِي مَنَامِهَا". 
(3) الواو تفيد الترتيب: من حيث أن عيسى هو حي فمعنى ذلك أنه رفعه أولاً، ثم سينزل ويقتل الدجال وبعد ذلك يتوفاه الله. 
(4) التأويل المجازي: وهو ما نادى به أبو بكر الواسطي (إني متوفيك) عن شهواتك وحظوظ نفسك. ثم قال (ورافعك إليّ) لأنه لم يصر فانياً عما سوى الله لا يكون له الوصول إلى مقام معرفة الله. وأيضاً فعيسى لما رُفع إلى السماء صار حاله كحال الملائكة في زوال الشهوة، والغضب والأخلاق الذميمة. 
من الجلي أن هذا التأويل الصوفي مخالف لمبدأ عصمة الأنبياء وسمو أخلاقهم. نرى هنا أيضاً تأثير الأبيونية التي ادّعت أن المسيح في صعوده قد صار رئيس الملائكة. 
(5) الرفع الكامل: أي رفع عيسى ابن مريم بتمامه بروحه وجسده وليس بروحه فقط كما قد يظن البعض. و يدل على صحة هذا التأويل قوله تعالى: "وَمُا يَضُرُّونَكَ مِنْ شَيْءٍ" (سورة النساء 4: 113). 
(6) أجعلك كالمتوفَّى: فرفع عيسى إلى السماء، وزوال كل أثر مادي له في الأرض، وانقطاع أخباره كان كمن توفّى. "وإطلاق اسم شيء على ما يشابهه في أكثر خواصه وصفاته جائز حسن". 
(7) القبض: ومعناه الإيفاء أو الاستيفاء، كاستيفاء المرء ما له من مال "وعلى كلا الاحتمالين كان إخراجه من الأرض وإصعاده إلى السماء توفياً له". 
(8) استيفاء العمل: أي أن الله قد "بشره بقبول طاعته وأعماله وعرفه ما يصل إليه من المتاعب والمشاق، في تمشية دينه وإظهار شريعته من الأعداء وهو لا يضيع أجره ولا يهدم ثوابه". 
(9) ويضيف الرازي: فهذه جملة الوجوه المذكورة على قول من يجري الآية على ظاهرها. 
ويعلق الرازي على الذين يقولون أنه "لا بد في الآية من تقديم وتأخير من غير أن يحتاج فيها إلى تقديم أو تأخير، وقالوا إن قوله (ورافعك إليّ) يقتضي أنه رفعه حياً، والواو لا تقتضي الترتيب، فلم يبق إلا أن يقول فيها تقديم وتأخير. والمعنى إني رافعك ومطهرك من الذين كفروا ومتوفيك بعد إنزالي إياك إلى الدنيا، ومثله من التقديم والتأخير كثير في القرآن" بقوله: 
•	واعلم أن الوجوه الكثيرة التي قدمناها تغني عن التزام مخالفة الظاهر، والله أعلم[1] . 
أما الآيتان الواردتان في سورة مريم في السلام على يحيى وعلى عيسى في مولدهما وموتهما ومبعثهما، فقد مر بهما المفسرون مرور الكرام، ولا سيما لفظة "أموت" وإن كان الشائع بينهم أنها تشير إلى موت عيسى بعد رجوعه في آخر الزمان للقضاء على الأعور الدجال. 
ولم يخرج موقف الطبري، وابن كثير، والزمخشري، والبيضاوي، والجلالين عما قاله الرازي، بل كانوا جميعاً عالة بعضهم على بعض، يعتمد الآخرون ما ادعاه الأولون إلا فيما ندر من آراء وتأويلات جديدة[2] . 
ماذا نستخلص من عرض الرازي لآراء المفسرين لكلمة متوفيك؟ 
أولاً: من الواضح أن الرازي كان جمَّاعاً للآراء ولم يكن متفاعلاً معها. ويخالج القارئ إحساس عميق بأن هذا العالم لم يكن مقتنعاً بتأويلات المفسرين، كما كان يتعذر عليه أن يأتي بتأويل جديد مخالف للإجماع العام. 
ثانياً: إن آراء المفسرين وتأويلاتهم المتعارضة تثير الارتباك والحيرة في نفوس الساعين وراء الحقيقة، إذ يعسر عليهم أن يستقروا على رأي أو عقيدة. فهؤلاء المفسرون والرواة يحتلون مكانة مرموقة في تاريخ الإسلام ويأخذ عنهم الباحثون والدارسون. لهذا، يجد المسلم الموضوعي نفسه في حيرة أمام هذه التأويلات المتناقضة التي تزيده ارتباكاً وتشل مداركه. وقد يتساءل: ما هو التأويل الصحيح؟ لماذا اختلف المسلمون في تفسير هذه اللفظة؟ أيُّ شرح يمكننا أن نعتمده في فهم هذه الآية؟ إن من مظاهر هذا الضياع ما نراه من ترديد لعبارة "والله أعلم" التي ختم بها الرازي عرضه لآراء المفسرين. وهي إن دلت على شيء إنما تدل على عدم الشعور باليقين. 
ثالثاً: إن سبب الإشكال الرئيسي في تأويل لفظة "متوفيك" في الآيات المتعلقة بموت المسيح يُعزى في أساسه إلى موقف العلماء المسلمين المكابر وتهرُّبهم من تفسير هذه اللفظة بما تحمله من معنى حقيقي وهو الموت. إذ أن إجماع أكثرية المسلمين على هذا المعنى يقتضي منهم أن يتفحصوا بجدية، وعلى ضوء جديد، قضية الصليب وهو أمر يرفضه المسلمون كل الرفض. 
(ب) التأويل الطبيعي 
لكي نتخلّص من كل الإشكالات التي لا داعي لها، والتي خلقها العلماء المسلمون لدى تأويلهم لفظة متوفِّيك، من غير أننلجأ لأساليب السفسطة التي لا طائل منها. علينا أن ندرس معاني هذه اللفظة كما جاءت في القرآن. 
لقد وردت لفظة "متوفيك" ومشتقاتها خمساً وعشرين مرة في القرآن وكلها بمعنى الموت وقبض الروح، باستثناء موضعين فقط حيث دلت القرينة فيهما أن الوفاة هنا تحمل مجازاً معنى النوم. وهذان الموضعان هما أولاً: "وَهُوَ الَّذِي يَتَوَفَّاكُمْ بِاللَّيْلِ وَيَعْلَمُ مَا جَرَحْتُمْ بِالنَّهَارِ" (سورة الأنعام 6: 60). وثانياً: "اللهُ يَتَوَفَّى الأَنْفُسَ حِينَ مَوْتِهَا وَالَّتِي لَمْ تَمُتْ فِي مَنَامِهَا" (سورة الزمر 39: 42). (راجع الآيات التالية: البقرة 2: 234 و240، آل عمران 3: 55، النساء 4: 50، المائدة 5: 117، الأنعام 6: 61، الأعراف 7: 37 و125، الأنفال 8: 50، يونس 10: 46 و104، يوسف 12: 101، الرعد 13: 40، النحل 16: 28 و32 و70، الحج 22: 5، السجدة 32: 11، غافر 40: 67 و77، محمد 47: 27). ولكن عندما نتأمل في الآيتين المتعلّقتين بموت المسيح لا نجد أية قرينة يمكن أن تنمَّ عن أي معنى مجازي في لفظة متوفيك. هي لفظة صريحة تحمل في ذاتها معنى الموت، بغض النظر إن كان هذا الموت صلباً أو موتاً طبيعياً. هذا من ناحية، ومن ناحية أخرى يمكننا أن نستقرئ من دراستنا لآية: "فَلَمَّا تَوَفَّيْتَنِي كُنْتَ أَنْتَ الرَّقِيبَ عَلَيْهِمْ" (سورة المائدة 5: 117) أن الرقابة على أتباع المسيح قد أصبحت في عهدة الله. وهذا إن دلَّ على شيء إنمايدل على أن المسيح قد مات ولم يعد له من سلطان على أتباعه طبقاً للنص القرآني. فمن وجهة نظر إسلامية إن كان المسيح لم يمت حقاً بل رُفع فإنه بحكم بقائه حياً ورفعه روحاً وجسداً، يظل قادراً على الرقابة والشهادة عليهم أو لهم. ولكن طبقاً للآية المذكورة أعلاه فإن المسيح قال: "وَكُنْتُ عَلَيْهِمْ شَهِيداً مَا دُمْتُ فِيهِمْ" (سورة المائدة 5: 117) يشير بطريقة غير مباشرة إلى موته، وكأنما يقول: "أما الآن بعد أن أمتَّني أو توفّيتني لم يعد لي عليهم رقابة، وكل شيء منوط بك لأنك أنت وحدك الحي القيوم". ويمكن تطبيق القاعدة عينها على قوله: "وَأَوْصَانِي بِالصَّلاَةِ وَالزَّكَاةِ مَا دُمْتُ حَيّاً" (سورة مريم 19: 31)، فمن حيث أن المسيح ما برح حياً بلحمه ودمه في السماء إذ رُفع كما هو، فهل ما زال يزكّي هناك، كفرض عليه، لأنه مأمور أن يفعل ذلك ما دام حياً؟[3] 
وقد جاء الحديث الصحيح يشهد في أكثر من مكان واحد لهذه الحقيقة، فنقرأ في صحيح البخاري ج 1، رقم 3263 ما نصه: 
"حدّثنا محمد بن سيرين... عن ابن عباس رضي الله عنهما قال: قال رسول الله: تحشرون حفاة، عراة، غرلاً، ثم قرأ: "كما بدأنا أول خلق نُعيده وعداً علينا إنا كنا فاعلين". فأول ما يكسى إبراهيم، ثم يؤخذ برجال من أصحابي ذات اليمين وذات الشمال. فأقول: أصحابي. فيقال: إنهم ما زالوا مرتدين على أعقابهم منذ فارقتهم. فأقول كما قال العبد الصالح عيسى ابن مريم: "وَكُنْتُ عَلَيْهِمْ شَهِيداً مَا دُمْتُ فِيهِمْ فَلَمَّا تَوَفَّيْتَنِي كُنْتَ أَنْتَ الرَّقِيبَ عَلَيْهِمْ وَأَنْتَ عَلَى كُلِّ شَيْءٍ شَهِيدٌ"[4] . 
لقد اقتبس محمد نفس العبارة القرآنية التي ترددت على لسان المسيح في سورة المائدة 5: 117، ونحن نعلم أن محمداً قد مات ولم يدَّع أحد من المسلمين أنه قد رُفع. لهذا فحين استخدم محمد الآية القرآنية أعلاه فإنه أشار بلفظة "توفيتني" إلى موته وليس إلى رفعه، ولا يجوز في هذه الحال أيضاً أن نتلاعب في تفسير هذه المصطلحات على حساب الحقيقة ولا سيما حين ينتفي وجود القرينة. فهذه اللفظة إذاً بمعناها الطبيعي أي الموت تنطبق على عيسى كما تنطبق على محمد. أما الفارق بين الاثنين في حدود حادثة الموت أن المسيح قام من بين الأموات في اليوم الثالث، وسيأتي ثانية لا ليموت - لأنه قد مات وقام - بل ليدين الأحياء والأموات حسب ما جاء في الإنجيل المقدس المعصوم، بينما محمد قد مات ولن يقوم إلا في يوم الدين. 
بالإضافة إلى النصوص القرآنية التي وردت فيها لفظة الوفاة بمعناها العام المتداول بين العرب القدامى، فإننا نرى أن الأحاديث النبوية المتفق عليها تستخدم نفس هذا الاصطلاح بمعنى الموت. فقد جاء عن أنس أنه قال: 
"قال رسول الله... لا يتمنّين أحدكم الموت لضرٍّ أصابه، فإن كان لا بدّ فاعلاً فليقل: اللهم أحيني ما كانت الحياة خيراً لي وتوفَّني إذا كانت الوفاة خيراً لي"[5] . 
وكذلك ورد في حديث آخر: 
"عن ابن عباس... أن علي بن أبي طالب... خرج من عند رسول الله... في وجعه الأخير الذي توفي فيه..."[6] . 
ونعثر في القرآن على ثلاث آيات يخاطب فيها الله محمداً بقوله لنتوفينَّك بمعنى لنميتنَّك. وقد وردت هذه اللفظة في سورة يونس 10: 46، وسورة الرعد 13: 40، وسورة غافر 40: 77. وبمقارنة هذه اللفظة مع متوفيك وتوفيتني في النصين المتعلقين بموت المسيح لا نجد بينهما أي فارق لغوي أو معنوي. ولدى مراجعة بعض كتب التفاسير الإسلامية المرموقة في معنى لنتوفينَّك لم أجد مفسراً واحداً يتوقف عندها ليدقق في مضمونها، لأن هؤلاء المفسرين قد اعتمدوا المعنى الطبيعي لهذه اللفظة وهو الموت. لهذا لم يجهدوا أنفسهم في تفسيرها كما جهدوا في تفسير النصين المختلف عليهما بشأن موت المسيح، لأن تفسير الآيات المختصة بموت محمد لا تشكل لهم حرجاً، بينما الإقرار بموت المسيح يخلق لهم مشكلات لا حصر لها، أهمها تعليل كيفية موته. وفي هذه الحالة لن يتوافر لهم أي مصدر يرجعون إليه سوى الإنجيل والوثائق التاريخية يستفتونها، وهي جميعها تؤيد بشواهدها المختلفة موت المسيح صلباً. فإن أخذوا بهذه الشواهد فإنهم ينقضون في لحظات كل ما اعتمدوه من منطق في الدفاع عن الإسلام ومهاجمة المسيحية. وهذا أمر لا يجرؤ مسلم على الإقدام عليه. 
إن مثل هذه المواقف في تفسير الآيات القرآنية تُفقد الباحث الثقة في شروحات العلماء لما فيها من تناقض وسفسطة كلامية وبلبلة فكرية. 
إذا فالمعنى المألوف لاصطلاح الوفاة في أغلبية النصوص القرآنية والأحاديث، إلا ما اقتضت به القرينة، هو الموت. ولا جدوى من السفسطة الكلامية التي من شأنها أن تولد بلبلة في عقول الناس وتنأى بهم عن الحقيقة. والواقع لو كان المقصود من لفظة "متوفيك" هو إنهاء مدة إقامة المسيح على الأرض برفعه لما كان هناك حاجة إلى القول "إني متوفيك" إذ يمكن أن ترد العبارة، بكل بساطة "إني رافعك إليّ" من غير متوفيك. 
ولكن قد يتساءل البعض ويقول:كيف يمكن أن توفق بين ما ذكرته آنفاً وبين الآية الواردة في سورة النساء 4: 157: 
•	"وَقَوْلِهِمْ إِنَّا قَتَلْنَا الْمَسِيحَ عِيسَى ابْنَ مَرْيَمَ رَسُولَ اللهِ وَمَا قَتَلُوهُ وَمَا صَلَبُوهُ وَلَكِنْ شُبِّهَ لَهُمْ وَإِنَّ الَّذِينَ اخْتَلَفُوا فِيهِ لَفِي شَكٍّ مِنْهُ مَا لَهُمْ بِهِ مِنْ عِلْمٍ إِلا اتِّبَاعَ الظَّنِّ وَمَا قَتَلُوهُ يَقِينَاً". 
لكي نجيب عن هذا السؤال لا بد أن نلقي بعض الأضواء على طائفة من الحقائق التي من شأنها أن تبدد بعض ما يكتنف هذه الآية من غموض ما برح مفسرو المسلمين يتخبطون في متاهاته. وأهم هذه الحقائق هي: 
إن الآية تقول: "َمَا قَتَلُوهُ وَمَا صَلَبُوهُ..." وكل ذلك لا ينفي إطلاقاً موته ولو موتاً طبيعياً. قد تنفي موته قتلاً أو صلباً إن أخذناها على ظاهر النص. ولكنها لا تستبعد الموت الطبيعي. وأرى أن هذا الاعتبار يتفق تمام الاتفاق مع ما ألمحنا إليه سابقاً بما يختص بلفظة متوفيك، ولا سيما إذا تحررنا من سفسطات المفسرين الذين رأوا في وقوع الموت على عيسى تهديداً لكل ما أشاعوه من تفسيرات تهرباً من تاريخية موت المسيح. فموت المسيح معناه تفنيد الادعاء بموت مستقبلي عند رجوعه في آخر الزمان وبالتالي تثبت الآيات القرآنية صحة دعوى المسيحيين عن موت المسيح ، وهذا أمر يأباه المسلمون. ثم إن كان المسيح قد مات حقاً فلا يجوز حكماً أن يموت ثانية، لأن موت المسيح كان من أجل فداء الإنسان، وقد دفع الثمن غالياً مرة وإلى الأبد. وفي هذه الحالة لم يكن موت المسيح كموت أي إنسان عادي لارتباطه الوثيق بخلاص الجنس البشري وفقاً للخطة الإلهية المباركة. 
ورد في رسائل إخوان الصفاء - وهي حركة دينية سياسية علمية ظهرت في العصر العباسي - ما نصه: 
ولما أراد الله تعالى أن يتوفاه (المسيح) ويرفعه إليه، اجتمع معه حواريوه في بيت المقدس، في غرفة واحدة مع أصحابه وقال: إني ذاهب إلى أبي وأبيكم. وأنا أوصيكم بوصية قبل مفارقة لاهوتي. وآخذ عليكم عهداً وميثاقاً. فمن قبل وصيتي وأوفى بعهدي كان معي غداً ومن لم يقبل وصيتي فلست منه في شيء ولا هو مني في شيء. 
... وخرج من الغد وظهر للناس، وجعل يدعوهم ويذكرهم ويعظهم، حتى أُخذ وحمل إلى ملك بني إسرائيل، فأمر بصلبه. فصُلب ناسوته، وسُمِّرت يداه على خشبتي الصليب، وبقي مصلوباً من صحوة النهار إلى العصر. وطلب الماء فسقي الخل، وطُعن بالحربة، ثم دُفن مكان الخشبة. ووُكِّل بالقبر أربعون نفراً. وهذا كله بحضرة أصحابه وحوارييه[7] . 
هذا الشاهد وإن ورد في وثيقة متأخرة قليلاً عن عصر محمد فإنه ينطوي على حقيقة هامة، وهي أن بعضاً من المفكرين المسلمين في ذلك العهد قد فهموا النصوص القرآنية فهماً مخالفاً للتأويلات الإسلامية التقليدية، واستطاعوا بتجرد موضوعي أن يتحرروا من طغيان المفسرين المشوّه. 
ونجد في عبارة "وَمَا قَتَلُوهُ يَقِينَاً" المبتورة تأكيداً غير مباشر على موت المسيح قتلاً أو صلباً، لأنها تتبع حكماً ما سبق من قوله: "وَمَا قَتَلُوهُ وَمَا صَلَبُوهُ وَلَكِنْ شُبِّهَ لَهُمْ". فما هو مصدر هذا اليقين؟ لقد أثبتنا بالأدلة المفحمة أن المسيح قد مات مصلوباً، ولكن عملية الصلب هذه كانت المرحلة الأولى في درب الفداء. أما المرحلة الثانية فقد تكللت بالقيامة، أي إن مصدر اليقين هو القيامة التي أحبطت مؤامرات أعداء المسيح، فكان المسيح في قيامته وكأنه لم يُصلب أو يُقتل لأنه خرج من المعركة حياً ظافراً. 
أما النفي هنا فليس نفياً للقتل أو الصلب، إنما هو نفي تحقيق هدف أعداء المسيح من صلبه. لقد ظنوا أنهم قد تخلصوا منه إلى الأبد، وإذا بالمسيحية تزدهر وتنمو حتى في الحقبةالتي عاش فيها أبطال المؤامرة. إن سهمهم قد ارتد عليهم فأصاب منهم مقتلاً. 
أما عبارة "شُبّهَ لَهُم" فلها، في نظري دلالات خطيرة تقتضي أن نتوقف عندها ونتأملها بموضوعية إذا أردنا حقاً أن ندرك مراميها في إطار عصرها الفكري والديني. ويدعونا المنطق السليم أن نعالج هذه القضية على مستويين هما: المستوى القرآني والمستوى التفسيري. 
عندما وردت هذه الآية كان الغرض منها،كما يبدو، الكشف عن مؤامرة اليهود وإظهار عجزهم أمام الإرادة الإلهية التي شاءت غير ما شاءوا. ودليلنا على ذلك نص قرآني آخر في سورة آل عمران 3: 54 جاء فيه "وَمَكَرُوا وَمَكَرَ اللهُ وَاللهُ خَيْرُ الْمَاكِرِينَ" في سياق الحديث عن اليهود ومواقفهم من المسيح. وقد وقعت هذه الآية مباشرة قبل قوله: "إِذْ قَالَ اللهُ يَا عِيسَى إِنِّي مُتَوَفِّيكَ وَرَافِعُكَ إِلَيَّ..." (سورة آل عمران 3: 55) فجاءت "إذ" هنا أداة صلة بين آيتين تنطويان على صراع غير متكافئ بين إرادة الله وإرادة أعداء المسيح، أي أعداء الله. يقول الأستاذ حداد في كتابه القيّم "القرآن والمسيحية": 
فصراحة النص وقرائنه تجعله شهادة رسمية لسلطة مسيحية بأن اليهود مكروا بالمسيح فقتلوه وصلبوه فكان مكر الله بهم خيراً من مكرهم، إذ بعث عيسى حياً بعد قتله وصلبه (ص 45). 
لقد مكر اليهود وخططوا لإهلاك المسيح، ونجحت خطتهم إلى حين. ولكن مكر الله كان خيراً من مكرهم إذ قام المسيح حياً في اليوم الثالث، ثم بعد أربعين يوماً ارتفع إلى السماء. إذاً لم يكن مكر الله باليهود برفعه وإنقاذه من أيديهم، لأن مثل هذا التأويل يتناقض مع الحقائق التاريخية المختلفة والحجج المنطقية والبينات القرآنية التي استقينا منها أدلتنا، إنما كان ببعثه حياً. هكذا مكر الله بهم وأحبط خطتهم بعد أن ظنوا - وهذا هو المعنى الحقيقي لشُبِّه لهم - أنهم بقتل المسيح وصلبه قد تخلصوا منه نهائياً. لم تكن قيامة المسيح انتصاراً على خطة اليهود فقط بل كانت انتصاراً على الموت أيضاً. 
ويشير أبو موسى الحريري في كتابه "قس ونبي" إلى عقائد بعض الفرق الأبيونية الهرطوقية التي ادعت: 
أن المسيح يتحول برضاه من صورة إلى صورة، فقد ألقى في صلبه شبهه على سمعان، وصُلب سمعان بدلاً عنه، فيما هو ارتفع إلىالسماء حياً إلى الذي أرسله، ماكراً بجميع الذين مكروا للقبض عليه. لأنه كان غير منظور للجميع (ص 129). 
وهكذا يتبين لنا أن قيامة المسيح من بين الأموات في اليوم الثالث حسب ما أشار هو به عن نفسه ووفقاً لما جاء في النبوّات كانت الإحباط الحقيقي لمؤامرات اليهود وخططهم. 
غير أن عبارة "شُبِّه لهم" بمعنى ظنّوا أو خيِّل إليهم، تحولت عند المفسرين المسلمين إلى "شُبِّه له" وركزوا أشد التركيز على شخصية الشبيه. وهنا الفارق الكبير بين النص القرآني وتأويلات المفسرين. ولم يجد المفسرون المسلمون مصدراً يستلهمون منه تأويلاتهم التي تتفق مع عقيدتهم بشأن المسيح وصلبه إلا ما وصل إليهم من مفاهيم هراطقة الدوكيتيين والأبيونيين والغنوسيين كما رواها لهم أصحابها ممن أسلموا أو مما سمعوه من مفكريهم مباشرة، لأنه لم يكن لديهم أي شاهد تاريخي أو أثري أو ديني سواهم يعتمدون عليه في تأويل هذه الآيات. ولسنا ندَّعي هذا اعتباطاً فلدينا من المصادر الإسلامية ما يغنينا عن أي استقراء. 
ولعل من أبرز الأمثلة على ذلك ما رواه وهب بن منبه (646-733 م) الذي اشتهر بمعرفته أخبار أهل الكتاب وعدُّ من التابعين. ولكن يبدو أن معارفه لم تتعدَّ أخبار مؤلفات الفرق الهرطوقية المسيحية، والكتب الأبوكريفية والتلمود، وأن معارفه في الكتاب المقدس بعهديه القديم والجديد كانت معرفة سطحية. فقد اعتمد في رواياته على أخبار هذه الفرق التي هي مزيج من النص الكتابي وتأويلات مفسريهم الغنوسيين والدوكيتيين والأبيونيين. هذا الراوية أخذ عنه مؤرخو العرب كثيراً "من أحاديث الأنبياء والعباد وأحاديث بني إسرائيل". ومن جملة ما نقل عنه الثعلبي قصة الظلمة التي أحاقت بالأرض عند صلب المسيح قال وهب: 
فأخذوه واستوثقوا منه، وربطوه بالحبل، وجعلوا يقودونه ويقولون: أنت كنت تحيي الموتى، وتبرئ الأكمه والأبرص أفلا تفك نفسك من هذا الحبل؟ ويبصقون عليه، ويلقون الشوك عليه. ثم إنهم نصبوا له خشبة ليصلبوه عليها، فلما أتوا به إلى الخشبة أظلمت الأرض وأرسل الله الملائكة فحالوا بينهم وبين عيسى وألقي شبه عيسى على الذي دلهم عليه واسمه يهوذا فصلبوه مكانه وهم يظنون أنه عيسى، وتوفَّى الله عيسى ثلاث ساعات ثم رفعه إلى السماء، فذلك قوله تعالى: "إِنِّي مُتَوَفِّيكَ وَرَافِعُكَ إِلَيَّ وَمُطَهِّرُكَ مِنَ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا..." . فلما صُلب الذي هو شبه عيسى جاءت مريم أم عيسى وامرأة كان عيسى دعا لها وأبرأها من الجنون تبكيان عند المصلوب، فأتاهما عيسى وقال: على من تبكيان؟ فقالتا: عليك. فقال: إن الله تعالى رفعني فلم يصبني إلا خير وإن هذا الشخص شُبّه لهم8 . 
وفي صفحة 360 نجد مقتطفات بتصرف من خطاب المسيح إلى حواريّيه في الليلة التي أسلم فيها. 
وكان وهب هذا يقول: "لقد رأيت إثنين وتسعين كتاباً كلها من السماء: إثنان وسبعون منها في الكنائس وفي أيدي الناس، وعشرون لا يعلمها إلا القليل"9 . لا شك أن الإثنين وسبعين كتاباً التي أشار إليها وهب هي أسفار العهدين القديم والجديد الستة والستون كما نعرفها اليوم. بالإضافة إلى كتب الأبوكريفا التي اعتمدتها بعض الطوائف. أما العشرون كتاباً الآخرون فهي بلا ريب كتب غنوسية اقتصر شيوعها بين الفرق الغنوسية والأبيونية وأصحاب البدع. أما كونها كلها من السماء فهذا أمر فيه نظر لأن وهب كما يبدو، كان لا يميّز بين ما هو موحى به من الحق الإلهي والمؤلفات الهرطوقية. 
وأورد الطبري في تفسيره على لسان وهب قصَّة مماثلة مع اختلاف يسير في النص إذ ادّعى أن عيسى بقي هناك سبع ساعات قبل مجيء أمه ورفيقتها. 
ويقول ابن الأثير في تاريخه الكامل: ورفع الله المسيح إليه بعد أن توفاه ثلاث ساعات، وقيل سبع ساعات، ثم أحياه ورفعه ثم قال له: انزل إلى مريم، فإنه لم يبك عليك أحد بكاءها ولم يحزن أحد حزنها. نزل عليها بعد سبعة أيام، فاشتعل الجبل حين هبط نوراً، وهي عند المصلوب تبكي ومعها امرأة كان أبرأها من الجنون. فقال: ما شأنكما تبكيان؟ قالتا: عليك! قال: إن الله رفعني إليه ولم يصبني إلا خير، وإن هذا شبه لهم، وأمرها فجمعت له الحواريين فبعثهم في الأرض رسلاً عن الله وأمرهم أن يبلغوا عنه ما أمره الله به. ثم رفعه الله إليه وكساه الريش وألبسه النور وقطع عنه لذة المطعم والمشرب. وطار مع الملائكة فهو معهم فصار إنسياً ملكياً، سماوياً، أرضياً10 . 
فعلى الرغم مما في هذه القصة من تخليط وتشويه، فإنها تكشف بصورة قاطعة عن مدى تأثر الرواة المسلمين بالمذهب الأبيوني، ولا سيما بما يتعلق بحالة المسيح بعد موته وطبيعته التي صار عليها بعد صعوده. والغريب في الأمر هو تقبل الرواة المسلمين وجود طبيعتين للمسيح. إنسية - ملكية أو سماوية - أرضية، ومع ذلك يستنكرون قول المسيحيين بلاهوت المسيح وناسوته. 
ولكن مما يدعو حقاً إلى الدهشة أننا لا نعثر على أي حديث نبوي صحيح يؤكد فيه على موضوع الشبيه إيضاحاً لما جاء في النص القرآني، علماً أن مشكلة الصليب هي من أبرز نقاط الخلاف بين المسيحية والإسلام. فكل ما تواتر إلينا من أخبار هي من مزاعم المفسرين والرواة الذين أولعوا بالغريب والمثير التي لو أمكن تحري مصادرها كلها لوجدنا أصولها في أساطير الأولين، والمؤلفات التي كانت شائعة في العصر. ولعل خير ما جاء في هذا الصدد كتاب "مصادر الإسلام" لمؤلفه "سنكلير تسدل" الذي استطاع أن يتتبع معظم قصص المفسرين والرواة المتعلقة بالأخبار الكتابية إلى مظانّها الأولية. فلماذا أغفل الحديث النبوي تفسير هذه الآيات المبهمة؟ مع العلم أن كتب السير والأحاديث قد أوردت لنا مجموعة كبيرة من التفاسير والشروحات لآيات أكثر وضوحاً ألقاها محمد على أصحابه. 
فماذا نستخلص من هذه البيّنات؟ 
أولاً: إن تأثير هرطقات الفِرق الدينية المسيحية التي كانت مزدهرة في عصر ظهور الإسلام كان عميقاً على مواقف المفسرين الذين تلقوا أخبارهم بما يختص بالعقائد اليهودية والمسيحية من رواة أو علماء اقتصرت معارفهم على علوم تلك الفرق وبدعهم. ومن الجلي أن وهب هذا كان مطلعاً على مبادئ الدوكيتيين والأبيونيين والغنوسيين. 
ثانياً: إن بعض هؤلاء الرواة كانوا قد أسلموا كمثل وهب بن منبه، فحملوا معهم بذور عقائدهم الأولى وحاولوا أن يوفقوا بينها وبين تعاليم الإسلام. والواقع أن ما رواه وهب كان أقرب شيء إلى معتقدات المسيحيين. ولعله سعى من وراء ذلك أن يقوم بعملية توفيقية واعية مقصودة للتقريب بين وجهتي نظر متباينتين11 . 
ثالثاً: نجد في رواية وهب دليلاً تاريخياً على صحة ما نقله إلينا الإنجيل من قصة الظلمة مما يخالف ما جاء عن حادث الرفع المباشر الذي ورد ذكره في القرآن. وأرى لزاماً عليّ أن أشير هنا إلى حديث نبوي متفق عليه جاء فيه: 
وعن أبي عبد الرحمن عبد الله بن مسعود رضي الله عنه: كأني أنظر إلى رسول الله... يحكي نبياً من الأنبياء، صلوات الله وسلامه عليهم، ضربه قومه فأدموه وهو يمسح الدم عن وجهه، يقول: "اللهم اغفر لقومي فإنهم لا يعلمون"12 . 
فمن هو النبي الذي ردد هذه الكلمات؟ وفي أي مناسبة؟ إن الباحث في الكتاب المقدس بأكمله لا يعثر على مثل هذا النبي في العهد القديم، وإنما يجد تقريراً ضافياً عما تعرض له المسيح من إهانة وآلام ثم تعليق على خشبة الصليب، وهناك في لحظاته الأخيرة قال: 
•	"يَا أَبَتَاهُ، اغْفِرْ لَهُمْ، لأَنَّهُمْ لا يَعْلَمُونَ مَاذَا يَفْعَلُونَ" (لوقا 23: 34). 
هذا هو النص الكامل لدعاء المسيح على الصليب في لحظة هي من أشد لحظات الألم التي يتعذر على العقل البشري أن يتصورها. والحق يُقال أن ما أورده الحديث هو دليل آخر وإن كان غير مباشر، على صدق الكتاب المقدس. وهذا الحديث بالذات يتنافى مع ادعاء الرفع المباشر الذي يخلو كلياً من أي ذكر لآلام المسيح، إن في القرآن أو في تأويلات المفسرين. 
أما الآيتان 15 و33 الواردتان في سورة مريم في السلام على يحيى وعيسى في يوم مولدهما وموتهما وبعثهما فهما، في رأيي برهان آخر على موت المسيح لسببين أساسيين هما: 
أولاً: إن جميع المفسرين المسلمين يُجمعون علىأن يحيى قد مات وأن آية "وَسَلاَمٌ عَلَيْهِ يَوْمَ وُلِدَ وَيَوْمَ يَمُوتُ وَيَوْمَ يُبْعَثُ حَيّاً" التي قيلت فيه مماثلة في صياغتها اللغوية للآية التي نطق بها عيسى عن نفسه: "سَلاَمٌ عَلَيَّ يَوْمَ وُلِدْتُ ويَوْمَ أَمُوتُ وَيَوْمَ أُبْعَثُ حَيّاً" (سورة مريم 19: 15 و33). فلماذا إذاً لا يطبق المفسرون المسلمون على عيسى نفس التأويل الذي طبقوه على يحيى؟ لماذا يتلاعبون بتفسير الآيتين وفقاً للأهواء والنوايا المغرضة؟ لماذا يقولون في شرح الآية الأولى إنها تشير حقاً إلى موت يحيى ويزعمون أن لفظة "أموت" في الآية الثانية تعني الموت المستقبلي في آخر الزمان؟ 
ثانياً: إن الوثائق التاريخية، والبينات القرآنية، والقرائن المنطقية التي اعتمدناها واستقرأناها من بطون الكتب، والمراجع الموثوق بها، تثبت أن لفظة "أموت" الواردة في الآية أعلاه كانت تلمح إلى موت المسيح القريب وليس إلى ما سيحدث في آخر الزمان. أضف إلى ذلك أن ابن عباس المعروف بترجمان القرآن وسواه من المفسرين الذين كانوا أقرب منا إلى اللغة قد فهموا أن الإشارات المختلفة المبثوثة بين آيات القرآن عن وفاة المسيح توعز إلى موته القريب بغض النظر إن كانت الوفاة ثلاث ساعات أو سبع ساعات. 
قال الدكتور محمود شلتوت شيخ الأزهر الأسبق: 
إن عبارة توفَّيتني... تحمل في ذاتها معنى الموت العادي. وليس هناك من سبيل لتأويل "الموت" بأنه سيقع بعد رجوع (المسيح) من السماء، على فرض أنه الآن حي في السماء، لأن الآية تحدد بكل وضوح علاقة عيسى بقومه في زمانه وليس بعلاقته بأهل زمان رجوعه... فإن كل ما تعنيه الآيات التي تشير إلى هذا الموضوع هو أن الله قد وعد المسيح أنه سيتمم له حياته وأنه سيرفعه إليه13 . 
وفي هذا الصدد يقول G. Parrinder "إن قواعد الآية 33 القرآنية من سورة مريم لا تتضمن المعنى المستقبلي الذي يوحي بالموت بعد المجيء الثاني. إن المعنى البسيط، كما يبدو، هو الموت الجسدي في نهاية حياته الإنسانية الأرضية يومئذ"14 . 
وينبر أحد الكتاب المحدثين على أن الله يخاطب في سورة آل عمران 3: 55 المسيح بما معناه "حقاً أنا الذي أدعوك للموت" أو "إنه أنا الذي أميتك"15 . 
ويشير Neal Robinson في كتابه Christ in Islam and Christianity إلى أن: 
•	الثلاث آيات المتعلقة بمحمد والآيتين المتعلقتين بالمسيح (وهي الآيات التي وردت فيها ألفاظ: متوفيك وتوفيتني ولنتوفينَّك) هي وحدها الآيات التي ورد فيها الفعل مبنياً للمعلوم والله هو الفاعل، وأحد أنبيائه هو المفعول به، وأكثر من هذا فإن في هاتين المجموعتين من الآيات تأكيداً متماثلاً على أن الله هو الشهيد على أعمال الناس وأن الناس إليه يرجعون في يوم الدين16 . 
والسؤال المطروح أمامنا هو: شُبِّه لمن؟ لا شك أن المقصود في النص القرآني بكلمة "لهم" هم اليهود والرومان الذين أقدموا على صلب المسيح. ولكن ماذا عن حواريي المسيح وأمه وأتباعه؟ فهل شُبه لهم أيضاً؟ إن القرآن يسكت عن ذكرهم إذ من الجلي أنهم لم يكونوا من الذين "شُبِّه لهم". بمعنى آخر إن الحواريين الذين كانوا موجودين هناك لم يقعوا في فخ "شُبِّه لهم" بل أدركوا أن المصلوب هو المسيح بالذات وليس سواه. ولعل أكبر دليل على ذلك أن الحواريين ورسائلهم المكتوبة بوحي من الروح القدس، محورها صلب المسيح وقيامته. هذا مع العلم أنه لم يوجد أي دليل وثائقي أو تاريخي يمكن الاعتماد عليه يثبت أن اليهود والرومان كانوا في شك من حقيقة المصلوب. فيهوذا قد انتحر وعثروا على جثته ودفنوها في حقل الفخاري، والظلمة خيمت بعد أن استودع المسيح روحه على الصليب بين يدي الآب السماوي وليس قبل أن يُصلب كما يزعم بعض الرواة المسلمين، ومريم أم المسيح وبعض حوارييه وأتباعه كانوا حاضرين عند صلبه، وجثمان المسيح طُيِّب وكُفِّن بأيدي مَن يعرفونه حق المعرفة، وكذلك الجنود الرومان الذين أشرفوا على صلب المسيح، واقتسموا ثيابه، وطعنوه بالحربة. هؤلاء لم تخالجهم أية ريبة في حقيقة المصلوب، بل إن قائد المئة والحراس الذين كانوا معه إذ شاهدوا الظلمة ثم الزلزلة اعتراهم رعب شديد، وقالوا: "حقاً كان هذا ابن الله". وأكثر من ذلك فإن القبر الفارغ أكبر برهان على حقيقة شخصية المصلوب. فلو كان المصلوب غير المسيح أكان بوسعه أن يقوم من الأموات ثم يظهر للحواريين وأتباعه لمدة أربعين يوماً؟ 
والحق يُقال، إن كل ما لدينا من وثائق معتمدة تدحض بقوة كل زعم أن المصلوب كان الشَّبيه، فأيُّ عذر بعد للمتشككين والرافضين؟ 
أما النص الأخير من آية 157 من سورة النساء: 
•	"وَإِنَّ الَّذِينَ اخْتَلَفُوا فِيهِ لَفِي شَكٍّ مِنْهُ مَا لَهُمْ بِهِ مِنْ عِلْمٍ إِلا اتِّبَاعَ الظَّنِّ وَمَا قَتَلُوهُ يَقِيناً". 
فيشوبها كثير من الغموض إن أخذناها على ظاهر النص لأنها في الواقع لا تتفق مع السياق العام للحادث. فقد بينا أعلاه أن حواريي المسيح لم يقعوا في فخ الشبه، وأنه لا يوجد أي برهان على أن الرومان واليهود كانوا في شك منه. إذاً من هم الذين اختلط عليهم الأمر؟ 
نجيب بكل بساطة، إنها الفرق المسيحية المختلفة التي كانت منتشرة في شبه الجزيرة العربية عند ظهور الإسلام. صحيح أن القرآن كان يتكلم عن صلب المسيح ولكنه في سياق ذلك كان يعكس حركات التيارات الدينية والاتجاهات اللاهوتية التي كانت سائدة في زمانه. فالدوكيتيون والأبيونيون وسواهم من الفرق الهرطوقية من أصحاب الشبيه كانوا على خلاف مستمر مع المسيحية الكتابية التي تنادي بحقيقة صلب المسيح ولا تؤمن بخرافة الشبيه التي تخالف تعليم الكتاب المقدس17 . 
ومن الواضح أيضاً أن القرآن قد اتخذ موقفاً مؤيداً لعقائد الفرق الهرطوقية فانضم إليهم في صراعهم ضد المسيحية الكتابية. وأُرجِّح أن السبب الرئيسي في ذلك هو اقتصار اطلاع محمد على تعاليم هذه الفرق دون سواها، والتي تركت أثراً بليغاً في اتجاهه الديني. أضف إلى ذلك أن بعضاً من أتباع هذه الفرق قد انضموا إلى دعوته لأنها لم تتناف، في معظمها، مع ما كان يدعو إليه. وعلى ضوء هذا الترجيح يمكننا تعليل مواقف القرآن المتناقضة من المسيحيين، فالذين كان يطريهم هم فرق الشَّبيه من النصارى، أما الذين هاجمهم فهم أهل الإنجيل الذين آمنوا بموت المسيح وصلبه. ولعل قصة حواره مع مسيحيّي نجران وخلافه معهم حول لاهوت المسيح دليل ساطع على هذه الحقيقة. 
ومن المعروف أن أهل الكتاب كانوا يقرأون التوراة بالعبرانية ويفسرونها بالعربية لأهل الإسلام18 . أما موقف محمد من ذلك فغير واضح تماماً. فتارة نراه يبيح للمسلمين الأخذ عن أهل الكتاب. وطوراً نراه يحظر عليهم19 . بيد أن محمداً نفسه كان أحياناً يعقد حلقات حوار دينية مع أهل الكتاب من يهود ونصارى، بل كان يزور الكنيس اليهودي في يثرب20 . وتخبرنا كتب السيرة الإسلامية أن محمداً كان على صلة وثيقة بأحد أبرز الشخصيات المسيحية في مكة هو ورقة بن نوفل21 . كان ورقة ابن عم خديجة أُولى زوجات النبي. ويبدو أن علاقة محمد بورقة تعود إلى عهد مبكر جداً من حياة الدعوة الإسلامية22 ، كما أن ورقة بصفته الدينية والاجتماعية قام بعقد مراسيم زواج محمد بخديجة23 . وكان محمد آنئذ في الخامسة والعشرين من عمره. وعندما عاد محمد من غار حراء وروى لزوجته خديجة رؤياه أسرعت به إلى ابن عمها ورقة تسترشد برأيه خشية أن يكون قد أصاب زوجها مكروه. ولا شك أن محمداً الذي رفض أن يعبد آلهة مكة قد وجد في ورقة بن نوفل خير مرشد ديني يأنس إليه ويأخذ برأيه، وهو الخبير الضليع بشؤون الدين وأسفار أهل الكتاب. لقد عاصر محمد ورقة ما لا يقل عن ثماني عشرة سنة، خمس عشرة منها قبل الدعوة، وثلاث بعد الدعوة. وفي غضون هذه الفترة كما يبدو، لم يكف محمد عن البحث والتأمل. ويلوح لي أن ورقة بما تمتَّع به من معرفة باللغة العبرانية ونزعته التوحيدية كان المصدر الرئيسي في تغذية ذهن محمد بمفاهيمه الدينية. إن المصادر الإسلامية نفسها تؤكد لنا أن ورقة كرئيس للجالية المسيحية في مكة قد انهمك في ترجمة إنجيل العبرانيين الأبيوني إلى اللغة العربية24 . بالإضافة إلى ذلك فإن بعض الدارسين يعتقدون أن ورقة كان في الواقع أسقف مكة وينتمي إلى المذهب الأبيوني25 . فإن صح هذا الكلام - وليس هناك ما يدعو إلى الشك فيه - فإن اتجاهات ورقة اللاهوتية قد تركت أثراً بليغاً على مفاهيم محمد بشأن المسيح، والصليب والتجسد26 . 
ومن صحابة محمد من اليهود والنصارى الذين أسلموا لسبب أو لآخر: عبد الله بن سلام، وتميم الداري، وعبد الله بن صوريا وبلال الفارسي الذي قيل عنه إنه اعتنق المسيحية قبل إسلامه. فضلاً عمن كان في أهل الرسول من نساء وجوار ينتمين إلى أهل الكتاب. هؤلاء ولا ريب، قد نقلوا إلى الرسول كثيراً من أخبار أهل الكتاب وأنبيائهم كما كانت شائعة في الأوساط الشعبية. 
ثم كان هناك جمهرة من الصحابة الذين أخذوا عن أهل الكتاب واشتهروا برواية أخبارهم من غير أن يميزوا بين ما هو مقتبس حقاً من الكتاب المقدس أو ما نسج من أخيلة المحدثين الذين أولعوا بالقصص الشعبية والهراطقة. من هؤلاء الصحابة عبد الله بن العباس ترجمان القرآن، وعبد الله بن عمرو بن العاص، وأبو هريرة. 
وتوحي بعض الروايات المتوافرة لدينا أن محمداً، لم يحظر في كثير من الأحيان، على أتباعه دراسة أو مطالعة التوراة أو الإنجيل. غير أن هذه الروايات لم تفصل لنا أي جزء من التوراة أو أي إنجيل من الأناجيل أذن لهم بقراءته،وما هي الدواعي لذلك. وهناك روايات أخرى تنفي أن الرسول قد سمح للمسلمين أن يقرأوا أي كتاب ديني باستثناء القرآن27 . 
أورد البخاري في صحيحه بسند عبد الله بن سلام أن النبي قال: "بلِّغوا عني ولو آية واحدة وحدِّثوا عن بني إسرائيل ولا حرج ومن كذب عليّ متعمِّداً فليتبوَّأ مقعده من النار"28 . 
وأشار الحافظ الذهبي إلى حديث جاء فيه أن عبد الله بن سلام قدم على النبي وقال له: •إني قرأت القرآن والتوراة فقال له: اقرأ هذه ليلة وهذه ليلة29 . 
ونعثر في صحيح مسلم على رواية طريفة متَّفق عليها عن طريق فاطمة بنت قيس أنها قالت إن رسول الله قال بعد أن جمع الناس: 
... إني والله ما جمعتكم لرغبة ولا لرهبة، ولكن جمعتكم لأن تميم الداري كان رجلاً نصرانياً، فجاء وبايع وأسلم وحدثني حديثاً وافق الذي كنت أحدثكم عن مسيح الدجال30 . 
أما الحديث الذي أشار إليه محمد فهو عن الدابة الجساسة وهي، في رأيي، قصة من خرافات الأولين. وفحوى هذا الحديث كما رواه النبي أن تميماً الداري حدثه أنه ركب في سفينة بحرية مع ثلاثين رجلاً من قبيلتي لخم وجذام. وبعد أن مضى عليهم شهر في البحر هبت عاصفة هوجاء ألجأتهم إلى جزيرة حيث لقيتهم دابة كثيفة الشعر بحيث لم يتبينوا "ما قُبُلُهُ من دُبُرِه". وعندما سألوها عن نفسها أخبرتهم أنها الجساسة، وطلبت إليهم أن ينطلقوا إلى رجل في الدير. 
"قال: لما سمَّت لنا رجلاً فَرَقنا (خفنا) منها أن تكون شيطانة، قال: فانطلقنا سراعاً حتى دخلنا الدير فإذا فيه أعظم إنسان رأيناه قط خلقاً وأشده وثاقاً، مجموعة يداه إلى عنقه ما بين ركبتيه إلى كعبيه بالحديد...". 
ويدور حوار طويل بين هؤلاء البحارة والرجل المصفد بالأغلال يكتشفون فيه أنه هو الأعور الدجال أي المسيح الكذاب. 
والواقع إنني أربأ بمحمد أن تكون هذه القصة قد صدرت عنه حقاً، لاعتقادي أنها أقرب ما يكون إلى قصص السندباد البحري منها إلى الحديث الصحيح. ولعل تميماً الداري هذا قد وصلته قصة الوحش الطالع من البحر الواردة في سفر الرؤيا، أصحاح 13، مشوهة فرواها كما أوحت له مخيلته. 
ولكن إن صح هذا الحديث فإنه يكشف أولاً عن اهتمام محمد البالغ في الحصول على تأييد أهل الكتاب لصدق دعوته. وهذا أمر ضروري تتطلبه الظروف الدينية والاجتماعية التي أحاطت بالنبي لإثبات ما يدّعيه من نبوّة ولإضفاء صفة الشرعية عليها. وثانياً، إن شطراً كبيراً من الأحاديث المرويّة تنم عن التأثير العميق الذي تركته القصص الشعبية والأساطير في تأويل الآيات القرآنية وتفسيرها. إن الدراسات المقارنة في الأديان وآدابها تبين بوضوح مدى تأثر القرآن بالكتب الأبوكريفية والأساطير اليهودية - المسيحية. فلا عجب إذاً أن يكون التّشويه قد طرأ على قصة الصلب كما أوردتها كتب التفاسير لأنها اعتمدت هذه الخرافات المنكرة31 . 
ولكن قبل أن نستوفي البحث في هذا الفصل الأخير أود أن أعلق على آيتين قرآنيتين أعتقد أنهما تلقيان مزيداً من الوضوح على لفظة متوفيك: أما هاتان الآيتان فهما: 
•	"مَا الْمَسِيحُ ابْنُ مَرْيَمَ إِلا رَسُولٌ قَدْ خَلَتْ مِنْ قَبْلِهِ الرُّسُلُ..." (سورة المائدة 5: 75). 
•	"وَمَا مُحَمَّدٌ إِلا رَسُولٌ قَدْ خَلَتْ مِنْ قَبْلِهِ الرُّسُلُ أَفَإِنْ مَاتَ أَوْ قُتِلَ انْقَلَبْتُمْ عَلَى أَعْقَابِكُمْ..." (سورة آل عمران 3: 144). 
إذا أمعنا النظر في هاتين الآيتين علىأساس علاقتهما بمصير الأنبياء السابقين نجد أن هناك عاملاً مشتركاً بينهم جميعاً: أنهم كلهم ماتوا. وطبقاً للقرآن، فإن المسيح ومحمداً كانا عرضة للموت. فهما لا يختلفان عن بقية الأنبياء والرسل الذين مضوا من قبلهما. ومن العسير على الباحث الافتراض أن القرآن الذي يجمع بين المسيح وسواه من الأنبياء السابقين أن يستثنيه من الموت. فكما أن عيسى ابن مريم ليس سوى رسول خلت من قبله الرسل يماثلهم في كل شيء، فلماذا لا يماثلهم في الموت أيضاً؟ ومن الواضح أن سياق البحث يتمحور حول الماضي ولا يدور حول حدث مستقبلي، بل إن وجه الشبه يعتمد الماضي وحده. إن المتأمل في هاتين الآيتين لا يجد أي فارق لغوي بينهما. إنهما تشيران إلى المعنى نفسه. وكما مات محمد فإن المسيح مات من قبله أيضاً. وعندما حاول العلماء المسلمون كالجلالين والبيضاوي والرازي تأويل معنى هاتين الآيتين حرصوا جداً على تفادي الإشارة إلى موت الأنبياء القدامى في معرض مقارنة المسيح بهم. صحيح أن القرآن كان يؤنب النصارى الذين ألَّهوا المسيح ومريم، ولكنه في سياق المقارنة بينهما وبين بقية الأنبياء كان يسعى إلى التأكيد على بشريتهما من كل ناحية، وأنهما عرضة للموت. وهذا واضح أيضاً في حالة محمد. إن الدارس للآية 144 من سورة آل عمران يدرك بوضوح أنها تشير إلى معركة أُحد التي كاد النبي أن يُقتل فيها. فمن أغراض هذه الآية إذاً هو الإشارة إلى حقيقة الموت، أي العامل المشترك بين الأنبياء جميعاً بل البشر كلهم. 
خاتمة 

هذه ليست سوى دراسة سريعة تعرضت فيها لموضوع شائك ولكنّه ذو أهمية كبرى في إيماننا المسيحي. فبينما لا يوجد أي نص أو دليل تاريخي أو أية وثيقة تؤيد ما ورد في القرآن من نفي لموت المسيح وصلبه، يتوافر لدينا، نحن المسيحيين، ثروة طائلة من النصوص والوثائق الأصلية ما يثبت صحة ما جاء في العهد الجديد، ورسائل الحواريين التي كتبت بوحي إلهي، وإرشاد الروح القدس، عن موت المسيح وآلامه وقيامته. 
لهذا، نحن كمسيحيين، نرفض كل نص مخالف لما جاء في الكتاب المقدس في متون كتب الأديان الأخرى، ولا نعبأ بما يقوله أصحاب البدع وأهل الأهواء والنحل من زنادقة المسيحية. فإيماننا مبنيٌّ على ما نزل به الوحي الإلهي لأن كل الكتاب موحى به من الله. وكل ما يخالف كتاب الله مرفوض من أساسه أصلاً وفصلاً. 
* * *
فإلى كل من اتَّفق في ما أوردناه في كتابنا هذا نقول: 
"لقد ظهرت لكم حقيقة الخلاص، وعلمتم سيادة الخطية على البشر، وتأكدتم أن سيدنا المسيح هو فادي الخطاة إلا أن ذلك ليس كل المطلوب، بل بقي شيء آخر أساسي، هو الشعور بضرورة تخصيص هذا العمل الخلاصي العمومي ليكون شخصياً لكل فردٍ منكم. نعم إن الإيمان بالمسيح ومعرفة شخصه ووظائفه والاعتراف بكل ذلك واجب، ولكن يعوزكم شيء آخر وهو أن تكون لكم شركة عملية مع المسيح واتحاد حقيقي به، بحيث تحيون بحياته وتتحركون بقوته، فتُظهرون سمو شخصه في معيشتكم، وقداسة شرعه في تصرفكم، وطهارة إنجيله في معاملتكم، وسلطة روحه القدوس وقدرته في أخلاقكم. تعترفون وتعتمدون باسم المسيح - فهل امتلأتم من روح ألوهيته وتعليمه؟ وباسم المسيح الكاهن - فهل استفدتم من ذبيحته الكفارية؟ وباسم المسيح الملك - فهل أنتم من جنوده المدافعين عن مسيحيته؟ إن المسيحية يا قوم لا تقوم بحفظ آيات الإنجيل ولا بترتيلها بكرة وأصيلاً، بل تقوم بالانتصار على عاداتنا وأهوائنا وتغييرها بما هو حسن ونافع". *


----------



## hanan0 (6 فبراير 2007)

يا جاعل الصلبان أربابا
ومسيح الحق كذابا 
يا فاتحا للزور نافذةً
ولكفر الله أبوابا
هل قال المسيح يوما أعبدوني ؟
واتخذوني وأمي من دون الله أربابا
أم قالها الكذاب بولس
وأعطاكم بذلك موثقا وكتابا
وكيف تصدق الشيطان شاول ؟
وترفع قوله فوق السحابا
وتنسى قول المسيح ابن مريم 
بمتى ولوقا ويوحنا وبرنابا
ليعرفوك أنت الإله الحقيقي
وعيسى الذي أرسلته بالكتابا
وكيف تجسد الرب العظيم ؟
فأصبح جسما فطفلا فشابا
يأكل ويشرب وإن جن ليل 
تراه ممددا فوق التراب
يصلي ويصرخ إلهي إلهي
ترى هل كان يدعوا سرابا ؟
فبحق الذي رفع السماء بغير عمد
وسوى الخلائق من عجم واعرابا 
لقلبك يا عابد الصلبان ميتٌ
وعقلك قد سوي تحت التراب
ونحمد الله على أن هدانا 
وأن كسانا من الاسلام أثوابا


----------



## steven gerrard (6 فبراير 2007)

يا حنان بلاش غلط

احنا بنتكلم باحترام يبقى تردى باحترام

وبدل وصلة الردح اللى انتى كاتباها دى ردى على افادا بدلائل وافحمينا يا ستى بدل ما تفحمينا بالردح ده

سلام ونعمه


----------



## hanan0 (6 فبراير 2007)

steven gerrard قال:


> يا حنان بلاش غلط
> 
> احنا بنتكلم باحترام يبقى تردى باحترام
> 
> ...


===========================================================اولا :هذا شعر مش وصلة ردح
=ثانيا:انا لم اري اي موضوع لكم كتبتموه بادب  **ثالثا:مفيش مداخاة لي فيها حرف سب اوشتم  
 لو كتبت ردي وبالادب لن يعجب المشرف ايضا  ويحذفه واسأله لما ذا يقوم بحذف مشاركاتي ----------ذلك--- لانكم لا ترضون بالحقيقة او بمعني اصح بتحبوا تضحكوا علي نفسكم((بالنسبه لهذا الموضوع عندي ردود مش رد واحد وتابع ستجده اتحذف من عند المشرف


----------



## steven gerrard (6 فبراير 2007)

هو اللى انت كاتباه ده مش هجاء ( بالعاميه : ردح )


انتى بتقولى ان بولس الرسول كذاب

ادلتك؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## hanan0 (6 فبراير 2007)

ماذا كان مصير يهوذا الإسخريوطي الذي وشى بعيسى المسيح وتأمر مع الكهنة بقصد إرشادهم إليه للقبض عليه ؟ 
هذه القصة لم يذكرها سوى متي- لم يذكر سواه من الأناجيل ان يهوذا ندم او انه خنق نفسه لماذا ؟          أليس غرييا ان لاتذكر 3 أناجيل من4 مصير الواشي؟   السبب بسيط هوان يهوذا لم يقل ما نسب اليه ولم يخنق نفسه=بل هو الذي صلب بدلا من المسيح. أنقذ الله المسيح  والقى شبهه على يهوذا الواشي وسيق يهوذا إلى الصلب بدلا من المسيح عيسى بن مريم. لو كان يهوذا قد خنق نفسه فعلا لذكرت ذلك الأناجيل الأربعة. ولكن انفراد متي فقط بذكر الانتحار وعدم ذكر الأناجيل الثلاثة الأخرى له دليل قوي على عدم حدوثه. ولقد ظهرت القصة في متي ولنسأل سؤال: ماذا حدث ليهوذا ؟فاختلفت القصة والجواب اختلافا والواقع يخالف ذلك,,,,,,,,,


----------



## steven gerrard (6 فبراير 2007)

يا سلام يا حنان على التفاسير المهلبيه بتعتك دى

هو لازم القصه تذكر فى كل الاناجيل علشان تبقى حقيقيه

مين قال كده

طيب ماهو نسب المسيح لم يذكر الا فى انجيل متى ولوقا بس

هاتيجى بقى تقوليلى ان النسب ده غلط علشان ماذكرش فى الاربع اناجيل

ايه المنطق الغريب ده

وبعدين انا سوالى كان واضح

انتى فى الشعر بتقولى ان بولس الرسول كذاب

ادلتك؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## hanan0 (6 فبراير 2007)

steven gerrard قال:


> يا سلام يا حنان على التفاسير المهلبيه بتعتك دى
> 
> هو لازم القصه تذكر فى كل الاناجيل علشان تبقى حقيقيه
> 
> ...


==========================================================و أن بولس ـ القديس الأكبر للنصرانية و صاحب ال 14 رسالة الملحقة بالأناجيل في كتاب العهد الجديد ـ هو واضع فكرة إلـهية المسيح و مبتدع عقيدة التجسد، و   بولس هو الذي أدخل هذه البدعة إلى النصرانية.


----------



## hanan0 (6 فبراير 2007)

بولس ـ القديس الأكبر للنصرانية و صاحب ال 14 رسالة الملحقة بالأناجيل في كتاب العهد الجديد ـ هو واضع فكرة إلـهية المسيح و مبتدع عقيدة التجسد، و   بولس هو الذي أدخل هذه البدعة إلى النصرانية.


----------



## hanan0 (6 فبراير 2007)

يعني بما انك لم تجب علي ماكتبتة أنا: يبقي أنت أصلا لاتعرف  ماذا قال بولس الرسول _________فالذي كتبتة أنا هذا بعض مايعتقدة الغربيين و بعض المسلمين ولكن كتابات بولس اصلا تنفي الالوهية عن المسيح  وحضرتك مش عارف هو كتب ايه تحب تعرف ؟ولا ربنا امر بالستر


----------



## hanan0 (6 فبراير 2007)

-إنجيل متى الإصحاح 12 : 32 من أقوال المسيح عليه السلام((وأما من قال على الروح القدس فلن يغفر له ))
إذن فما أهمية الفداء ؟

-إنجيل متى الإصحاح 19 : 18 + إنجيل لوقا الإصحاح 18 : 20
" أنت تعرف الوصايا . لا تزن . لا تقتل .لا تسرق . لا تشهد بالزور "
هذه ارشادات المسيح عليه السلام لمن سأله عن الوسيلة لدخول الجنة. إذن فمااهمية الفداء ؟

-إنجيل متى الإصحاح 21 : 43 من أقوال المسيح عليه السلام ((إن ملكوت الله ينزع منكم ويعطى لأمة تعمل أثماره)) 
هذا دليل عل أن المسيح عليه السلام ليس خاتم الأنبياء وبالتالي بطلان الفداء

-إنجيل متى الإصحاح 22 : 40 من أقوال المسيح عليه السلام((بهاتين الوصيتين يتعلق الناموس كله والأنبياء))فأين دور الفداء ؟

-إنجيل مرقس الإصحاح 10 : 14 من أقوال المسيح عليه السلام :-(( دعوا الأولاد يأتون إلي ولا تمنعوهم لأن لمثل هؤلاء ملكوت الله ))
هذا يبطل القول بأن الإنسان يرث خطيئة آدم وحواء منذ مولده إذن ما أهمية الفداء ؟
إنجيل لوقا الإصحاح 3 : 16 + إنجيل يوحنا الإصحاح 3 : 28 " ولكن يأتي من هو أقوى مني "
تبشير يحيى عليه السلام بقدوم نبي آخر لا تنطبق على المسيح عليه السلام فقد كان معه كما أنها دليل على 
أن المسيح عليه السلام بشر ونبي وأن رسالته ليست آخر رسالة وبالتالي فإن مهمته ليست فداء الناس 

-إنجيل لوقا الإصحاح 22 : 36 من أقوال المسيح عليه السلام :-" فليبع ثوبه ويشتر سيفاً "
لم يكن المسيح عليه السلام راغبا في الموت.ألم يعرف مهمته أم انه يتهرب من تنفيذها فأمر اتباعه بشراء سيوف للدفاع عنه؟


----------



## hanan0 (6 فبراير 2007)

انجيل يوحنا الإصحاح 5 : 24 من أقوال المسيح عليه السلام<<من يسمع كلامي ويؤمن بالذي ارسلني فله حياة ابدية>> أليس هذا حال جميع أنبياء الله سبحانه وتعالى ؟ فأين الفداء ؟
انجيل يوحنا الإصحاح 14 : 15من أقوال المسيح عليه السلام<<<إن كنتم تحبونني فاحفظوا وصاياي >>>
فلماذا الفداء إذن ؟
انجيل يوحنا الإصحاح 10 : 9 + إنجيل يوحنا الإصحاح 14 : 6
من اقوال المسيح عليه السلام :< أنا هو الطريق والحق والحياة >
المسيح عليه السلام هو الطريق لمرضاة الله سبحانه وتعالى وكذلك اتباع كل نبي 
هل اذا  اراد شخص الخلاص فعليه ان يتوجه الي الله سبحانه وتعالى عبر المسيح عليه السلام ؟ ألا 
يعني ذلك ان المسيح عليه السلام أعظم من الله سبحانه وتعالى ؟ 
هل ألغى بطرس قول معلمه هذا في أعمال الرسل الإصحاح 10 : 34 - 35 < أنا أجد أن الله لا
يقبل الوجوه . بل في كل أمة الذي يتقيه ويصنع البر مقبول عنده >
-إنجيل يوحنا الإصحاح 14 : 16 من أقوال المسيح عليه السلام<<<وأنا أطلب من الآب فيعطيكم معزيا آخر>>>
ألا تعني((معزي آخر)) تشابهه مع المسيح عليه السلام ؟ والا فمن المعزي الأول ؟
ما الحكمة من ارسال((الآخر))اذا كان المسيح عليه السلام قد فدى العالم من الخطيئة ؟


----------



## hanan0 (6 فبراير 2007)

رسالة بولس الىاهل رومية الإصحاح 5 : 12 " وبالخطية الموت "
اذا كانت خطيئة آدم عليه السلام سبب الموت فلماذا ما يزال الموت مستمرا بعدان فدى المسيح عليه السلام العالم ؟ 
-رسالة بولس الأولى إلى أهل كورنثوس الإصحاح 15 : 17
" وان لم يكن المسيح قد قام فبالباطل ايمانكم . أنتم بعد في خطاياكم "
هل الصلب ام القيامة وسيلة الفداء ؟ وماذا عن تعاليم المسيح عليه السلام قبل القيامة أهي باطلة ؟
اذا قلتم بكفر من لم يؤمن بعقيده التثليث والصلب والفداء فما موقف الأنبياء السابقين لعيسى عليه السلام ؟ هل هم كفار ؟؟؟
اذا كان ردكم بلا ..فكيف لا يكفروا وهم لم يؤمنوا بروح المسيحيه التي فيها النجاه ودونها الكفر؟
بل : إلى ماذا كان يدعوا هؤلاء أصلا؟؟


----------



## hanan0 (6 فبراير 2007)

-إنجيل متى الإصحاح 23 : 35 - 36 قال المسيح عليه السلام يأتي عليكم كل دم زكي سفك على الأرض من دم هابيل الصديق إلى دم زكريا " إن هذا دليل على أن زكريا عليه السلام هو آخر نبي يُقتل وإلا فلم لم يقل إلى دمي ؟


----------



## hanan0 (6 فبراير 2007)

"و ما صلبوه" أدلة من الإنجيل

وَقَوْلِهِمْ إِنَّا قَتَلْنَا الْمَسِيحَ عِيسَى ابْنَ مَرْيَمَ رَسُولَ اللّهِ وَ مَا قَتَلُوهُ وَ مَا صَلَبُوهُ وَ لَـكِن شُبِّهَ لَهُمْ وَإِنَّ الَّذِينَ اخْتَلَفُواْ فِيهِ لَفِي شَكٍّ مِّنْهُ مَا لَهُم بِهِ مِنْ عِلْمٍ إِلاَّ اتِّبَاعَ الظَّنِّ وَمَا قَتَلُوهُ يَقِينًا * بَل رَّفَعَهُ اللّهُ إِلَيْهِ وَكَانَ اللّهُ عَزِيزًا حَكِيمًا (القرآن الكريم: سورة النساء 157)

المسيح عليه السلام لم يصلب :

-التثنية 21 : 23 " لأن المعلق ملعون من الله "
غلاطية 3 : 13" إذ صار لعنة لأجلنا "
أليس معنى اللعنة الطرد من رحمة الله سبحانه وتعالى ؟ أيرضى الله سبحانه وتعالى بذلك لابنه ؟


----------



## hanan0 (6 فبراير 2007)

لقد كافء الله سبحانه وتعالىابراهيم عليه السلام على طاعته لامرالله سبحانه وتعالى بذبح ابنه اسماعيل عليه السلام وفداه بذبح عظيم كما جاء في سفر التكوين الإصحاح 22 : 13 فهل إسماعيل عليه السلام اعز على الله سبحانه وتعالى من عيسى عليه السلام ؟ لماذا يضحي الله سبحانه وتعالى بابنه من اجل الفساق والفجار ؟ايحبهم أكثر من ابنه؟  ما رأي المدافعين عن حقوق الأولاد ؟اليس هذا ما يسميه الغرب النصراني  
-المزمور 34 : 19 " كثيرة هي بلايا الصديق ومن جميعها ينجيه الرب "
اشعياء 53 : 10" إن جعل نفسه ذبيحة إثم يرى نسلاً تطول أيامه "
إذا كان عيسى هو المسيح عليه السلام فهو لن يقتل كما تنص هذه الجملتين
انجيل متى الإصحاح 4 : 6 + انجيل لوقا الإصحاح 4 : 10 
:: لأنه مكتوب أنه يوصي ملائكته بك لكي يحفظوك:: فكيف تمكنوا من صلبه ؟ والله امركم غرييييييييييييييب


----------



## hanan0 (6 فبراير 2007)

ممكن تقول لي برواية الإنجيل لصلب المسيح عليه السلام((نصوص من الانجيل مرتبة))
                                            :::وأيضا الأحداث التي سبقت الصلب:::


----------



## Basilius (6 فبراير 2007)

*تعقلي يا اخت حنان 
واقراي الموضوع 
ولا تستشهدي بكتبك الاسلامية و دينك
لان دينك نفسة متضارب في تاكيد عدم صلب المسيح 
ومتضارب ايضا في الشخص اللذي شبة لليهود *​


----------



## hanan0 (6 فبراير 2007)

AVADA CADAVRA قال:


> *تعقلي يا اخت حنان
> واقراي الموضوع
> ولا تستشهدي بكتبك الاسلامية و دينك
> لان دينك نفسة متضارب في تاكيد عدم صلب المسيح
> ومتضارب ايضا في الشخص اللذي شبة لليهود *​




اخي الفاضل هذه النصوص من الانجيل والانجيل فقط  فسرها او اغمض عينك كما تشاء ولماذا لو تكتب قصة صلب المسيح عليه السلام لتتأكد  _   تحياتي


----------



## Basilius (6 فبراير 2007)

*لم يرد مسلم واحد على المقالة و الكتاب 
اخت حنان لو انتي شايفة ان النصوص اللي سيادتك جايباها بتنكر الصلب ولا تؤكدة 
فدي مشكلتك لوحدك 
اية الكلام الاهبل اللي انتي كاتباة دة 
لو قراتي مداخلاتك جيدا ستجدي انها من اكبر الدلائل على صلب السيد 
وعلى فكرة الذبيح لم يكن اسماعيل 
والسنة و تفاسير القران تؤكد انة كان اسحق 
ولنا جولة باذن الرب في هذا الموضوع في حوار الاديان 
ساخذ مثلا واحدا مما قلتية ليبين تفسيرك الخيالي للكلام 
----------------------------------------------------------------------------
أنا هو الطريق والحق والحياة >
المسيح عليه السلام هو الطريق لمرضاة الله سبحانه وتعالى وكذلك اتباع كل نبي 
هل اذا اراد شخص الخلاص فعليه ان يتوجه الي الله سبحانه وتعالى عبر المسيح عليه السلام ؟ ألا 
يعني ذلك ان المسيح عليه السلام أعظم من الله سبحانه وتعالى ؟ 
---------------------------------------------------------------------------
اذا كان دة مفهومك فخلية ليكي 
لان من الواضح ان العملية تاليف و تفسير كما يحلو لكي 

تطلبي اثباتات من الانجيل على الصلب ؟؟؟؟؟؟!!!!!!!! عجبي 
اقراي الانجيل كاملا من اول البشارات الاربعة الى سفر الرؤيا و ستجدي انة لا يوجد بشارة او رسالة واحدة خالية من اثباتات الصلب 
هذا اغرب سؤال سمعتة *​


----------



## truth way (6 فبراير 2007)

السلام علي من اتبع الهدي.
كيف حال جميع الزملاء المسيحيين والاخوه المسلمين.
عالعموم شكرا لك يا استيفن علي الموضوع الحساس هذا بس لي بعض التعليقات ارجوا الرد عليها من حضرتك:-
1\





> التي أجراها العلماء المحدثون قد شهدت على صحة النص الإنجيلي.


اي علماء يا زميلنا الكريم والله انا اعرف اشياء والله يقشعر منها البدن من تحريف واضح جدا وانتظروا موضوع لي في هذه النقطه بس لم اجد ناس يحترمون الحوار الهادف مش الشتم انا لا اقصد انت انا اقصد ناس اخرين لكي لا تزعل.
2\





> والحقيقة الثانية أن النص الإنجيلي تثبته الوثائق التاريخية والحفريات، بينما لا نجد دليلاً تاريخياً أو أثرياً يؤيد النص القرآني ولا سيما بما يختص بصلب المسيح


نعم انا اقر بوجود مخطوطات قديمه جدا ولكن قولك باننا لا نجددليل يؤيد قراننا اقول لك لا ومما يؤكد ما ذهب إليه قراننا من نجاة المسيح وصلبه  ما جاء في إنجيل برنابا، وما وجد في مخطوطات نجع حمادي في مصر؛ حيث كشف بعد الحرب العالمية الثانية عن ثلاثة وخمسين نصاً، تقع في ألف ومائة وثلاثة وخمسين صفحة، ومن هذه النصوص ما تحدث عن نجاة المسيح، وأنه لم يصلب. 
ولم يرد في هذه المخطوطات أيُّ ذِكْرٍ لمحاكمة المسيح وصلبه، بل جاء في إنجيل بطرس على لسان بطرس: "رأيته يبدو كأنهم يمسكون به، وقلت: ما هذا الذي أراه يا سيد ؟ هل هو أنت حقاً من يأخذون ؟.. أم أنهم يدقون قدميّ ويديّ شخص آخر ؟.. قال لي المخلص.. من يُدخلون المسامير في يديه وقدميه هو البديل، فهم يضعون الذي بقي في شبهة في العار ! انظر إليه، وانظر إليه ". 
3\





> ثانياً: لو كان موت المسيح أسطورة من أساطير الأولين، فلماذا ضحَّى جميع حواريّي المسيح تقريباً، الذين شهد لهم القرآن بالصلاح والأمانة والتقوى


اقول لك ان قراننا مدح الحواريين ولكن هذه ليست اقوالهم ابدا لكن الحواريين الذين مدحهم الله هم مسلمين نثلنا ولا يؤمنون بعقيده الفداء والصلب ابدا.
4\





> ثالثاً: كرز الحواريون، منذ موت المسيح وقيامته وحتى آخر لحظة من حياتهم، بإنجيل الخلاص. وكانت كرازتهم، ولا سيما في السنوات الأولى من خدمتهم، بين الأوساط اليهودية التي شهدت مأساة صلب المسيح، وعرفت بقيامته، ولم يجرؤ واحد من اليهود أو حتى من رؤساء الكهنة والفريسيين الذين تآمروا على المسيح أن ينكر على الحواريين حديثهم أو يتّهمهم بالكذب.


اقول لك المشكله ايضا تكمن في ترجمه اقوالهم الي اللغات الاخري حيث تم اللعب في النصوص  وما قولك علي انه لا يوجد من انكرعلي الحواريين اقول لك ايضا لا طب لمالذا انكر علي الحواري برنابا لماذا...
5\





> ألم يكن في وسع المصلوب البديل في أثناء محاكمته أن يحتج ولو احتجاج الضعيف نافياً أنه المسيح؟ إن الوثائق التي بين أيدينا لم تسجل لنا احتجاجاً واحداً أو شبه احتجاج صدر عن هذا الشبيه! ولا أعتقد أن يهوذا الإسخريوطي - إن كان حقاً هو المصلوب كما يدَّعي المسلمون - يهمل مثل هذه الفرصة الذهبية لإنقاذ نفسه من هذه الميتة الشنيعة.


القران ذكر ان سيدنا المسيح لم يصلب هذا ماذكره القران لوكن عندما تتخيل القصه كامله تتحير متي تم القاء الشبه ورفع المسيح عليه السلام وعلي فكره 
من قال انه يهوذا هذا اجتهاد منه لا القران لم يذكر اسماء.اما بخصوص  ان الشخص لم يعترض علي ذلك فانها اراده الله ان يخدعهم ولا تقول لي ايوجد اله خادع اقول لك اذا مكرتم فالله يمكر بكم(ويمكرون ويمكر الله والله خير الماكرين)
6\





> ومن ناحية أخرى يتوافر لدينا دليل ماديّ يتعذر على أي باحث موضوعي تجاهله. فقد ورد في قصة صلب المسيح أن يوسف الرامي ونيقوديموس عضوي السنهدريم اللذين كانا قد آمنا سراً بالمسيح، قد استحصلا على إذن رسمي من الحاكم الروماني بيلاطس البنطي بدفن المسيح في قبر كان قد أعده يوسف الرامي لنفسه. واستطاعا معاً - وربما بمساعدة خدمهما - أن يقوما بجميع مراسيم الدفن كما نصت عليها الشريعة اليهودية، فلو كان المصلوب هو الشبيه، وليس المسيح، كيف لم يستطيعا أن يميّزا بين جسد المسيح وبين جسد الشبيه وهما اللذان قاما بغسله وتطييبه وتكفينه؟ أكان هذا الشبيه مماثلاً للمسيح في طوله، وحجمه ولون بشرته، وما قد يتميز به من خصائص جسدية شخصية؟ والحقيقة إن ما أقدم عليه يوسف الرامي كان إتماماً لنبوءة


انت قلت تفسير اخر  اذا يوجد تفاسير كثيره لذلك وانا قلت لك القران جاء بان المسيح لم يصلب ولكنه لم يورد القصه كامله والي الان انا متيقن ان المسيح لم يصلب ولكن متي صلب ومتي تم القاء الشبه الله اعلم به.
7\





> إذ كيف يمكن للحواريين متى ويوحنا أن يدوّنا هذه التفاصيل المزرية لو لم يكن ذلك بوحي إلهي أمين؟ وهو وحي لا يحابي ولا يتحيّز لأحد.


اقول لك اذا كانا فعلا يتلقان كلامهما من وحي الهي واحد  فكيف اذا نجد اختلافات في الانجيل فنجد في نسب المسيح قد اختلفو فيه واذا اردت التفصيل فصلت.
8\





> الفصل الثاني: الوثائق التاريخية
> 
> وهي تنقسم إلى أربعة أقسام:
> (أ) الوثائق الوثنية:
> ...


هو انت استتدللت بكلام المسيحيين المؤمنين وقلنا شبه لهم يعني انخدعوا حتستدللي باقوال ناس مش عاشروا المسيح اكتر من تلاميذه فاعتقد مش حتجي
اما للفصل الثالث فلم اطلع عليه وسف اطلع وارد عليه المره الجايه باذن الله


----------



## Basilius (6 فبراير 2007)

*هذة القاذورات المسماة بانجيل برنابا وهو ليس انجيللا يهمني ما جاء بة  
لان الافانجليو معناها البشارة المفرحة 
ومخطوطة يهوذا ايضا لا تهمني 
و ما هو انجيل بطرس ؟؟؟؟؟ مين انجيل بطرس دة ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
القران ذكر اية واحدة فقط تنفى الصلب و بقية الايات كلها تنص على انة ماااااااااااااااااات 
و الموضوع تكلمنا فية من قبل مع زملاء مسلمين لكم 
التضارب و التناقض صديقي دليل على الضعف 
بمن شبة لهم ؟؟؟ هل بيهوذا ام بغيرة 
اقوال كثيرة جدا جدا و منهم من يقر ان المسيح مات 
يادي نسب المسيح يا جدعان !!!
يا جدعان تكلمنا فية مئات المرات مئااااااااااااااات 
و المواضيع موجودة في القسم ولا يوجد اختلاف في بسب المسيح بين البشارات 
مش اللي هنعيدوا نزيدوا 
عزيزي الوثائق الوثنية تقر بالصلب و لو قرات الجملة الي انت اقتبستها ستعرف لماذا تم الاستشهاد بها 
لانهم ليسوا مسيحيين ولكن يقروا بان المسيح تم صلبة 
اقرا ما كتبناة من اثباتات عدم اختلاف نسب المسيح في القسم ستجدة 
الرب مع الجميع 
اخت حنان اقراي العهد الجديد من اول بشارة متى الى رؤيا يوحنا الاهوتي 
ستجدي ان كلها تتكلم في صلب المسيح *


----------



## steven gerrard (6 فبراير 2007)

معلش يا افادا

ربنا يصبرنا عليهم وعلى علومهم الفذه


----------



## النمر_2009 (7 فبراير 2007)

ياجماعه علشان ننهى الموضوع هو سوال واحد:

الذي في ايام جسده اذ قدم بصراخ شديد ودموع طلبات وتضرعات للقادر ان يخلصه من الموت وسمع له من اجل تقواه
عبرانين الاصحاح الخامس


----------



## النمر_2009 (7 فبراير 2007)

تفسير النص السابق ايه؟


----------



## Basilius (7 فبراير 2007)

*الاصحاح الخامس من رسالة العبرانين يتكلم عن المسيح و هارون و كيف كان المسيح بالطبيعة الناسوتية رئيس كهنة من اجلنا وذبيحة فداء لكل البشر 
الَّذِي، فِي أَيَّامِ جَسَدِهِ، 
إِذْ قَدَّمَ بِصُرَاخٍ شَدِيدٍ وَدُمُوعٍ طِلْبَاتٍ وَتَضَرُّعَاتٍ لِلْقَادِرِ أَنْ يُخَلِّصَهُ مِنَ الْمَوْتِ، 
وَسُمِعَ لَهُ مِنْ أَجْلِ تَقْوَاهُ،
مَعَ كَوْنِهِ ابْنًا تَعَلَّمَ الطَّاعَةَ مِمَّا تَأَلَّمَ بِهِ.
وَإِذْ كُمِّلَ صَارَ لِجَمِيعِ الَّذِينَ يُطِيعُونَهُ سَبَبَ خَلاَصٍ أَبَدِيٍّ،
مَدْعُّوًا مِنَ اللهِ رَئِيسَ كَهَنَةٍ عَلَى رُتْبَةِ مَلْكِي صَادِقَ" [٧-١٠].

يقول الرسول "في أيام جسده" ليعلن أن ما تألمه في الجسد كما يقول معلمنا بطرس: "قد تألم المسيح لأجلنا بالجسد" (١ بط ٤: ٢)، مقدمًا نفسه بصراخٍ شديدٍ ودموعٍ وطلباتٍ وتضرعاتٍ، وكأن معلمنا بولس يود أن يؤكد أن الآلام كانت حقيقية بما تحمله من مرارة وما تبعثه من صرخات شديدة ودموع وطلبات وتضرعات، وليس كما ادعى أصحاب الفكر الغنوسي أنها آلام وهمية، لأن جسده لم يكن إلاَّ خيالاً. لقد تألم حقًا وصرخ بدموع وطلب وتضرع!
حمل جسدنا لكن بلا خطية ومارس كهنوته آلامًا وصرخات ودموعًا وطلبات وتضرعات بل وموتًا على الصليب. التحم كهنوته بذبيحته فصار طقسه فريدًا، طقس آلام الحب الباذل حتى الموت
هل صرخ السيد ليخلصه الآب من الموت ويقيمه؟ إذ دخل السيد في دائرة الصليب في طاعة كاملة للآب صرخ مقدمًا طلبات وتضرعات، قائلاً: "نفسي حزينة جدًا حتى الموت"... "لتكن إرادتي بل إرادتك"... كان لابد أن يصرخ ويئن لأنه صار إنسانًا حقًا وحمل آلامًا حقيقية! إنه أعلن عن دخوله تحت الآلام دون أن يطلب القيامة، لأن القيامة ليست أمرًا خارجًا عنه، بل كما قال لمرثا: "أنا هو القيامة" (يو ١١ : ٢٥). يقول القديس يوحنا الذهبي الفم: [لم يُصلِ للآب في أي موضع بخصوص قيامته، بل على العكس أعلن بوضوح: "انقضوا هذا الهيكل وفي ثلاثة أيام أقيمه" (يو ٢: ١٩)، وأيضًا: "لي سلطان أن أضع حياتي، وليس سلطان أن آخذها" (يو ١٠: ١٨). ما هذا إذن؟ لماذا صلى؟... لقد صلى من أجل الذين آمنوا به (ليقتدوا به).]

لقد قام السيد بسلطانه، لكنه في طاعة وخضوع لإرادة الآب، معلنًا الآب بذلك تقوى الابن المستحق للقيامة. هو القيامة بعينها لكنه بالحياة التقوية قبل إرادة الآب أن يقوم، لكي بتقواه وبره نحن أيضًا ننعم الحياة المقامة. 

أخيرًا إذ أطاع الابن خاضعًا للآلام حتى الموت مكملاً خلاصنا الأبدي نتعلم فيه نحن أيضًا الخضوع للألم كطريق للخلاص. يقول القديس يوحنا الذهبي الفم: [إن كان وهو الابن قد اقتنى الطاعة بآلامه، فكم بالأكثر يليق بنا أن نطيع!]
وصلب السيد و مات و لكنة غلب الموت فقام من بين الاموات في اليوم الثالث 
فاقمة الاب من الموت و بذلك غلب الموت و خلصة من الموت خلَّص الاب المسيح بأن أقامه من الموت, وفي ذلك يقول الرسول بولس عن المسيح: الذي صار من نسل داود من جهة الجسد، وتعيَّن ابن الله بقوة من جهة روح القداسة بالقيامة من الأموات, يسوع المسيح ربنا (رومية 1: 3 و4), وبهذا يتم الهتاف: أين شوكتك يا موت؟ أين غلبتك يا هاوية؟ (1كورنثوس 15: 55),*
*جزء من تفسير الكتاب المقدس للاب تادرس يعقوب ملطي و بعض كلام الاباء الاولين *


----------



## مريم85 (7 فبراير 2007)

الموضوع جميل جدا..

حنان تقولين  ( يا جاعل الصلبان أربابا )  ماذا عن شيعتكم (المسلمين الشيعه) الا يضعون حجر امامهم عند الصلاة ويسمونه التربه ويقولون انه حجر مقدس والشيعه جزء لايتجزء من الاسلام كما اعرف وتعرفين
فأن كنا نحن نعبد الصليب في انتم تعبدون الحجر
هذا غير طلب الشفاعه من الموتي بلقبور ( الموتي من أسياد الشيع ) بأيران (مشهد)

ملاحضه : انا كتبت موضوع عن غرائب الشيعه المسلمين ولكن الموضوع لم يضهر الي الان؟؟؟

وتقولين ايضا  ( ومسيح الحق كذابا )  هل تؤمنين بلمسيح اساسا؟؟؟!!


----------



## hanan0 (7 فبراير 2007)

مريم85 قال:


> الموضوع جميل جدا..
> 
> حنان تقولين  ( يا جاعل الصلبان أربابا )  ماذا عن شيعتكم (المسلمين الشيعه) الا يضعون حجر امامهم عند الصلاة ويسمونه التربه ويقولون انه حجر مقدس والشيعه جزء لايتجزء من الاسلام كما اعرف وتعرفين
> فأن كنا نحن نعبد الصليب في انتم تعبدون الحجر
> ...



==============================================================الاخت مريم  الشيعة فرقة مسلمة موحدة بالله لا تشرك به شيئا وهم لايسجدون الا لله اما عن الحجر الذي يضعونه تحت جباههم اثناء السجود لان السجود ينبغي ان تكون الجبهة ملامسة للارض خضوعا لله (((وعلي فكرة الان اثبت العلماء الغربييين الغير مسلمين ان ملامسة الجبهة للارض تفرغ من الجسد الشحنات الكهربية الزائدة والمضرة للانسان هذه فقط معلومة)) فسجودهم لله وليس للحجر ومخطئ من ظنان  انهم يسجدون لغير الله---------الأخت الكريمة الاسلام لا يوجد به وثنية لنسجد للحجر فان أساس الاسلام عبادة الله وحده لاشريك له وهذا هو الفرق بين الاسلام والديانات الاخري__-قال تعالي((ان الله لايغفر ان يشرك به ويغفر ما دون ذللك لمن يشاء))____اما عن فقرة والمسيح كذابا فاقرئ جيدا الشطر يقول بمعناه((ويجعلون من المسيح كذابا)اي انتم الذي جعلتموه كذابا لانهم لم يطلب منكم تأليهه::اما عن ايماننا بالمسيح عليه السلام فايماننا وتصديقنا لجميع الرسل شرطا لاسلامنا قال تعالي:البقرة (آية:136): قولوا امنا بالله وما انزل الينا وما انزل الى ابراهيم واسماعيل واسحق ويعقوب والاسباط وما أوتي موسى وعيسى وما اوتي النبيون من ربهم لا نفرق بين احد منهم ونحن له مسلمون   ومرحبا بموضوعك عن الشيعة عندي الرد جاهر وانا رديت في مداخلات سابقة لمثل هذا بعني معندكوش جديد  (لكن السيد المشرف بيحذف أكرمه الله) تحياتي


----------



## مريم85 (7 فبراير 2007)

كلام فاضي كا العاده
ماذا عن القبور يا حنان ماهوا جوابك؟؟


----------



## مريم85 (7 فبراير 2007)

ماذا عن القبور يا حنان ؟؟؟؟


----------



## Basilius (7 فبراير 2007)

*يا جماعة نرجو عدم تشتيت المواضيع 
من فضلكم والا سيتم غلق الموضوع *​

*الاخت حنان لثاني مرة لا تتكلمي عن جهل و عدم دراية 
وبلاش كلام فاضي 
المواضيع مليئة باثباتات الوهية المسيح *


----------



## hanan0 (7 فبراير 2007)

مريم85 قال:


> كلام فاضي كا العاده
> ماذا عن القبور يا حنان ماهوا جوابك؟؟



===========================================================باختصار لأحابة تشوشي علي الموضوع الأصلي وانا بحب اتكلم في موضوع واحد لكـن مــــــــــــــــاعليــــــــــــــــــنا:::بصي ياسيدتي اولا سنعبر كلامك صحيح::أوكي؟؟؟؟ الاسلام لايقبل الشرك بالله (ان الله لا يغفر ان يشرك به) ومن يسجد للقبور فقد اشرك بالله والاسلام او الديانة الاسلامية برييييييييئة من هذا الفعل ::جميل؟؟::فمن قتل مثلا اوسرق في المسيحية فهذا لا يعني ان المسيحية تجيز ذلك((لكن لما تسأليهم سيقولون انهم لايسجدوا للحجر ))واضح؟؟؟    فنحن لا نكفر احد لمجرد الظن انا عن نفسي لم أراهم ..وان رأيتهم سألهم هم انفسهم عن ذلك الفعل واستفسر أولا ولا اتهمهم بالباطل ؟؟اتمني ان كلامي هذه المرة ميكنش فاضي  ((كنت أتمني أن اناقشك كما تحبين ولكن كما قلت احب اتكلم في موضوع واحد فقط ....تحياتي


----------



## hanan0 (7 فبراير 2007)

AVADA CADAVRA قال:


> *هذة القاذورات المسماة بانجيل برنابا وهو ليس انجيللا يهمني ما جاء بة
> لان الافانجليو معناها البشارة المفرحة
> ومخطوطة يهوذا ايضا لا تهمني
> و ما هو انجيل بطرس ؟؟؟؟؟ مين انجيل بطرس دة ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> ...


===========================================================اولا :سؤال ما أدراك ان انجيل برنابا خطأ ومن اين جئت بالعلم علي ان الانجيل الذي معك هو الصحيح عندك اثباتات ام هي اتهامات بالباطل ؟ أليس عيسي عليه السلام قال لاتباعه هذا انجيلكم وعلي حد علمي ان الانجيل نزل جملة واحدة بمعني انه لم يزل علي فترات .فاين هذا الانجيل ولماذا اختلفت فهناك اختلافات وتفاوت واضح في كل الاناجيل فأين انجيل السيد المسيح u?
قول لي ايها بشارة موجدة وناقشها اختار نص واحد برقمة


----------



## النمر_2009 (8 فبراير 2007)

إِذْ قَدَّمَ بِصُرَاخٍ شَدِيدٍ وَدُمُوعٍ طِلْبَاتٍ وَتَضَرُّعَاتٍ لِلْقَادِرِ أَنْ يُخَلِّصَهُ مِنَ الْمَوْتِ، 

مع احترامى للتفسير ولكنه ليس له اى صله بالنص حتعرف ليه لما تجاوب على الاسئله دى:

س1 هل يسوع لم يعلم انه سيقوم من الاموات حتى يبكى ويتضرع الى الله حتى يخلصه من الموت؟

س2 وسمع له من اجل تقواه:ان لم يكن قد دعا الى الله ليخلصه من الموت فمعناه انه لم يكن هناك قيامه؟

التفسير المنطقى والمطابق للنص
ان الموت هنا هو العذاب الم يقل بولس انى اموت يوم بعد يوم اى انى اعذب يوم بعد يوم
فعندما شعر بالخطر بان اليهود سيقبضوا عليه ويعذبوه دعا الى الله ان يخلصه من العذاب والهوان فسمع الله له من اجل تقواه

وخليك صريح مع نفسك انه الاقرب الى النص تفسيرك ام تفسرى

وفى انتظارك


----------



## Basilius (8 فبراير 2007)

*وهل انت عالم من علماء المسيحية يا نمر و انا معرفش ؟؟؟؟
اقرا جيدا ما كتبتة و اقرا جيدا التفسير ستجد اجابة سؤالك فية 
و فقرة بكاء يسوع موجودة و مشروحة في التفسير يا سيد 
فلماذا تعيد و تزيد ؟؟؟ الم يورد في الاجابة على انة احس بكل الالام كبشر !!!!
تؤلف تفسير ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
تاخذ قطعة من الاانجيل و تفسرها على كيفك ؟؟؟؟؟؟
اذن انت تفسر هذا على انة خاف من الخطر بان اليهود سياخذوة دعا الى الاب فسمع لكلامة 
طيب كمان يا فهيم فسر كل الايات و الاحداث التي تتكلم عن الصلب في البشارات الاربعة 
وفسر كل الكلام اللذي يتكلم عن القيامة في الانجيل 
وفسر كل ما قيل في الانجيل على الصلب و القيامة و تحقيق فداء البشرية 
للمرة المليون 
لا تفسروا على هواكم يا مسلمين *


----------



## Basilius (8 فبراير 2007)

hanan0 قال:


> ===========================================================
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*اقراي اكثر فكلامك يدل على انك لا تعلمي شيئا 
ولم تقراي شيئا  *


----------



## اثناسيوس الرسول (9 فبراير 2007)

جأء ليخلص ما قد هلك

 لقداسة البابا شنودة الثالث







هذا يوضحه الإنجيلى بقوله: "لأن أبن الإنسان قد جاء لكى يطلب ويخلص ما قد هلك" (لو10:19) وهذ1 يعنى الخطاة الهالكين. ولماذا جاء يخلصهم؟ السبب أنه أحبهم على الرغم من خطاياهم!! وفى هذا يقول الكتاب: "هكذا أحب الله العالم حتى بذل أبنه الوحيد, لكى لا يهلك كل من يؤمن به, بل تكون له الحياة الأبدية" (يو16:3). أذن هو حب أدى إلى البذل, بالفداء. 

قصة ميلاد المسيح إذن, هى فى جوهرها قصة حب. 

أحب الله العالم, العالم الخاطئ , المقهور من الشيطان, المغلوب من الخطية……العالم الضعيف العاجز عن أنقاذ نفسه! أحب هذا العالم الذى لا يفكر فى حب نفسه حباً حقيقياً, ولا يسعى إلى خلاص نفسه……بل العالم الذى فى خطيته أنقلبت أمامه جميع المفاهيم والموازين, فأصبح عالما ضائعاً. والعجيب أن الله لم يأت ليدين هذا العالم الخاطئ, بل ليخلصه، فقال: "ما جئت لأدين العالم, بل لأخلص العالم" (يو47:12). لم يأت ليوقع علينا الدينونة, بل ليحمل عنا الدينونة. من حبه لنا وجدنا واقعين تحت حكم الموت, فجاء يموت عنا. ومن أجل حبه لنا, أخلى ذاته, وأخذ شكل العبد, وصار إنساناً. 

كانت محبة الله لنا مملوءة أتضاعاً, فى ميلاده, وفى صلبه. 

فى هذا الأتضاع قبل أن يولد فى مذود بقر, وأن يهرب من هيرودس, كما فى إتضاعه أطاع حتى الموت, موت الصليب, وقبل كل الآلام والإهانات لكى يخلص هذا الإنسان الذى هلك. 

رأى الرب كم فعلت الخطية بالإنسان!!! فتحنن عليه….. 

كان الإنسان الذى خلق على صورة الله ومثاله قد أنحدر فى سقوطه إلى أسفل, وعرف من الخطايا ما لا يحصى عدده, حتى وصل إلى عبادة الأصنام "وقال ليس إله"….."الجميع زاغوا وفسدوا معاً" (مز 1:14-3)….. ووصلت الخطية حتى إلى المواضع المقدسة. 

الإنسان وقف من الله موقف عداء. ورد الله على العداء بالحب!!!! 

فجاء فى محبته "يطلب ويخلص ما قد هلك". وطبعاً الهالك هو الإنسان الذى عصى الله وتحداه, 

وكسر وصاياه, وبعد عن محبته, "وحفر لنفسه آباراً مشققة لا تضبط ماء" (أر 13:2)……ولكن الله – كما أختبره داود النبى "لم يصنع معنا حسب خطايانا, ولم يجازنا حسب أثامنا, وإنما….كبعد المشرق عن المغرب, أبعد عنا معاصينا" (مز10:103-12). ولماذا فعل هكذا؟ يقول المرتل: "لأنه يعرف جبلتنا. يذكر أننا تراب نحن" (مز 14:103). 

حقاً إن الله نفذ (محبة الأعداء) على أعلى مستوى…. 

جاء الرب فى ملء الزمان, حينما أظلمت الدنيا كلها, وصار الشيطان رئيساً لهذا العالم(يو30:14) وأنتشرت الوثنية, وكثرت الأديان, وتعددت الآلهة…. ولم يعد للرب سوى بقية قليلة, قال عنها إشعياء النبى:"لولا أن رب الجنود أبقى لنا بقية صغيرة, لصرنا مثل سدوم وشابهنا عمورة"(إش9:1) 

وجاء الرب ليخلص هذا العالم الضائع, يخلصه من الموت ومن الخطية.وقف العالم أمام الله عاجزاً, يقول له: "الشر الذى لست أريده, إياه أفعل"…… "ليس ساكنا فى شئ صالح" ……"أن أفعل الحسنى لست أجد" (رو 17:7-19). أنا محكوم على بالموت والهلاك.  وليس غيرك مخلص (إش 11:43). هذا ما تقوله أفضل العناصر فى العالم, فكم وكم الأشرار الذين يشربون الخطية كالماء, ولا يفكرون فى خلاصهم!! 

 إن كان الذى يريد الخير لا يستطيعه, فكم بالأولى الذى لا يريده؟!                             إنه حقًا قد هلك ……لم يقل الكتاب عن المسيح إنه جاء يطلب من هو معرض للهلاك, وإنما من قد هلك….لأن "أجرة الخطية هى الموت" (رو 23:6). 

 والرب فى سمائه أستمع إلى آنات القلوب وهى تقول: قلبى قد تغير: الله لم أعد أطلبه. والخير لم أعد أريده. والتوبه لا أبحث عنها ولا أفكر فيها, ولا أريدها. لماذا؟؟ لأن "النور جاء العالم, ولكن العالم أحب الظلمة أكثر من النور, لأن أعمالهم كانت شريرة" (يو19:3). وما دام قد أحب الظلمة أكثر من النور, إذن فسوف لا يطلب النور ولا يسعى إليه!!! 

 هذا العالم الذى يحب الظلمة, جاء الرب ليخلصه من ظلمته. "إلى خاصته جاء, وخاصته لم تقبله" (يو 11:1). وعدم قبولهم له معناه أنهم هلكوا. والرب قد جاء يطلب ويخلص ما قد هلك. رفضهم له لا يعنى أنه هو يرفضهم. بل على العكس يسعى إليهم, لكى يخلصهم من هذا الرفض. "لأنه يريد أن الجميع يخلصون وإلى معرفة الحق يقبلون" (1 تى 4:2). 

 كذلك جاء يطلب الوثنيين الذين يعبدون آلهه أخرى غيره. هم لا يعرفونه. ولكنه يعرفهم ويعرف ضياعهم. وقد جاء لكى يطلبهم "النور أضاء فى الظلمة. والظلمة لم تدركه" (يو 5:1) ولكنه لم يتركهم لعدم إدراكهم له. إنما جاء ليعطيهم علم معرفته. وقد قال للآب عن كل هؤلاء الذين جاء ليخلصهم: "عرفتهم أسمك وسأعرفهم, ليكون فيهم الحب الذى أحببتنى به, وأكون أنا فيهم" (يو 26:17). 

ما أكثر ما أحتمل الرب لكى يخلص ما قد هلك. 

لست أقصد فقط ما أحتمله على الصليب ولكنى أقصد أيضًا ما أحتمله أثناء كرازته من الذين رفضوه , حتى من خاصته!!! التى لم تقبله…. حقًا ما أعجب هذا أن يأتى شخص ليخلصك, فترفضه وترفض خلاصه. ومع ذلك يصر على أن يخلصك!!!! 

حتى الذين أغلقوا أبوابهم فى وجهه, صبر عليهم حتى خلصهم. كان فى محبته وفى طول أناته, لا ييأس من أحد…..جاء يعطى الرجاء لكل أحد, ويفتح باب الخلاص أمام الكل…."يعطى الرجاء حتى للأيدى المسترخية وللركب المخلعة" (عب 12:12). "قصبة مرضوضة لا يقصف, وفتيلة مدخنة لا يطفئ" (مت 20:12). إنه جاء ليخلص, يخلص الكل. وكل هؤلاء مرضى وضعفاء وخطاة، ومحتاجون إليه. وهو قد قال: "لا يحتاج الأصحاء إلى طبيب بل المرضى ما جئت لأدعو أبراراً بل خطاة إلى التوبة" (مر 17:2). 

من أجل هذا, لم يجد المسيح غضاضة أن يحضر ولائم الخطاة والعشارين ويجالسهم ويأكل معهم ويجتذبهم إليه بالحب. ويقول للمرأة التى ضبطت فى ذات الفعل: "وأنا أيضًا لا أدينك" (يو 11:8) لأنه ما جاء ليدينها بل ليخلصها. 

 وهكذا قيل عنه إنه "محب للعشارين والخطاة" (مت 19:11). 

بل إنه جعل أحد هؤلاء العشارين رسوًلا من الأثنى عشر (متى). وأجتذب زكا رئيس العشارين للتوبة وزاره ليخلصه هو وأهل بيته, وقال: "اليوم حدث خلاص لأهل هذا البيت إذ هو أيضا إبن لإبراهيم" (لو 9:19). فتزمروا عليه قائلين: "أنه دخل ليبيت عند رجل خاطئ"  ولكنه كان يطلب ويخلص ما قد هلك. 

 إنه لم يحتقر الخطاة مطلقا, فالأحتقار لا يخلصهم! إنما يخلصهم الحب والأهتمام, والرعاية والأفتقاد, والعلاج المناسب…..العالم كله كان فى أيام المسيح "قصبة مرضوضة وفتيلة مدخنة". فهل لو العالم فسد وهلك, يتخلى عنه الرب؟! كلا… بل يعيده إلى صوابه. 

حتى الذين قالوا إصلبه, قدم لهم الخلاص أيضاً. وقال للآب وهو على الصليب: "يا أبتاه أغفر لهم , لأنهم لا يدرون ماذا يفعلون" (لو 34:23). ولماذا قال: "أغفر لهم"؟….لأنه جاء يطلب ويخلص ما قد هلك. ولهذا فتح باب الفردوس أمام اللص المصلوب معه….. 

لم يكن ينظر إلى خطايا الناس, إنما إلى محبته هو.لم ينظر إلى تعدياتنا, إنما إلى مغفرته التى لا تحد. أما تعدياتنا فقد جاء لكى يمحوها بدمه. وحينما كان ينظر إليها, كان يرى فيها ضعفنا. لذلك قال له المرتل: "إن كنت للآثام راصداً يا رب, يا رب من يثبت؟! لأن من عندك المغفرة" (مز 130). 

إنه درس لنا, لكى لا نيأس, بل نطلب ما قد هلك. هناك حالات معقدة فى الخدمة نقول عنها: "لا فائدة فيها" , فنتركها ونهملها كأن لا حل لها, بل نقول إنها من نوع الشجرة التى لا تصنع ثمراً، فتقطع وتلقى فى النار (يو 10:3). أما السيد المسيح فلم ييأس مطلقاً, حتى من إقامة الميت الذى قال عنه أحباؤه إنه قد أنتن لأنه مات من أربعة أيام (يو 11). 

وهذا درس لنا أيضاً لكى نغفر لمن أساء إلينا. لأن الرب فى تخليصه ما قد هلك, إنما يغفر لمن أساء اليه. فالذى هلك هو خاطئ أساء إلى الله. والرب جاء يطلب خلاصه……!! كم ملايين والآف ملايين عاملهم الرب هكذا, بكل صبر وكل طول أناة، حتى تابوا وخلصوا. وبلطفه أقتادهم إلى التوبة (رو 4:2). 

كثيرون سعى الرب إليهم دون أن يفكروا فى خلاصهم.وضرب مثالاً لذلك: الخروف الضال, والدرهم المفقود (لو15). ومثال ذلك أيضا الذين يقف الله على بابهم ويقرع, لكى يفتحوا له (رؤ 20:3). وكذلك الأمم الذين ما كانوا يسعون إلى الخلاص, ولكن السيد المسيح جاء لكى يخلصهم  ويفتح لهم أبواب الإيمان. ويقول لعبده بولس: "إذهب فإنى سأرسلك بعيداً إلى الأمم" (أع21:22) لما ذكر القديس بولس هذه العبارة التى قالها له الرب صرخ اليهود عليه قائلين إنه: "لا يجوز أن يعيش" (أع 22:22).ولكن هداية الأمم كانت قصد المسيح الذى جاء يطلب ويخلص ما قد هلك. 

جاء الرب يغير النفوس الخاطئة إلى أفضل.غير المؤمنين جاء يمنحهم الإيمان.والخاطئون جاء يمنحهم التوبة. والذين لا يريدون الخير جاء يمنحهم الإرادة. والذين رفضوه جاء يصالحهم ويصلحهم. وهكذا كان يجول يصنع خيراً (أع38:10). 

حتى المتسلط عليهم إبليس جاء ليعتقهم ويشفيهم. 

لذلك نحن نناديه فى أوشية المرضى ونقول له: "رجاء من ليس له رجاء, ومعين من ليس له معين. عزاء صغيرى النفوس, وميناء الذين فى العاصف". كل هؤلاء لهم رجاء فى المسيح الذى جاء يطلب ويخلص ما قد هلك….إنه عزاء الهالكين وأملهم. 

لذلك دعى أسمه "يسوع" أى المخلص, لأنه جاء يخلص. ولذلك فإن ملاك الرب المبشر ليوسف النجار, قال له عن العذراء القديسة: "ستلد أبناً, وتدعو أسمه يسوع, لأنه يخلص شعبه من خطاياهم" (مت 21:1). مجرد إسمه يحمل معنى رسالته التى جاء من أجلها, أنه جاء يخلص ما قد هلك……. 

جاء يبشر المساكين, يعصب منكسرى القلوب. ينادى للمسبيين بالعتق, وللمأسورين بالإطلاق"(إش 1:61). ما أحلاها بشرى جاء المسيح بها. لم يقدم للناس إلهاً جباراً يخافونه….بل قدم لهم أباً حنوناً يفتح لهم أحضانه, يلبسهم حلة جديدة. ويضع خاتماً فى أصبعهم , ويذبح لهم العجل المسمن (لو 15). إلهاً يخلصهم من خطاياهم , ويمسح كل دمعة من عيونهم. 

وهكذا أرتبط الخلاص بأسم المسيح وبعمله وفدائه. فإن كنت محتاجاً للخلاص, فأطلبه منه: يخلصك من عاداتك الخاطئة, ومن طبعك الموروث, ومن خطاياك المحبوبة, ومن كل نقائصك. ينضح عليك بزوفاه فتخلص, ويغسلك فتبيض أكثر من الثلج. هذه هى صورة المسيح المحببة إلى النفس, الدافعة إلى الرجاء. 

فإن أردت أن تكون صورة المسيح, أفعل مثله. أطلب خلاص كل أحد. أفتقد سلامة أخوتك. وأولاً عليك أن تحب الناس كما أحبهم المسيح, وتبذل نفسك عنهم – فى حدود إمكاناتك – كما بذل المسيح. وتكون مستعداً أن تضحى بنفسك من أجلهم. بهذا تدخل فاعلية الميلاد فى حياتك. 

ثم أنظر ماذا كانت وسائل المسيح لأجل خلاص الناس. أستخدم طريقة التعليم, فكان يعظ ويكرز, ويشرح للناس الطريق السليم , حتى يسلكون بالروح وليس بالحرف. وأستخدم أيضاً أسلوب القدوة الصالحة. وبهذا ترك لنا مثالاً, حتى كما سلك ذاك, ينبغى أن نسلك نحن أيضاً 

( 1يو 6:2). وأستخدم المسيح الحب, وطول الأناة, والصبر على النفوس حتى تنضج. كما أستخدم الأتضاع والهدوء والوداعة. وأخيرًا بذل ذاته, مات عن غيره, حامًلا خطايا الكل……… 

فأفعل ما تستطيعه من كل هذا. وأشترك مع المسيح, على الأقل فى أن تطلب ما قد هلك, وتقدمه للمسيح يخلصه. 

وعلى الأقل قدم صلاة عن غيرك ليدخل الرب فى حياته ويخلصه. والصلاة بلا شك هى عمل فى إمكانك. ولا تكن عنيفاً ولا قاسياً فى معاملة الخطاة, بل تذكر قول الرسول: "أيها الأخوة إن انسيق إنسان, فأخذ فى زلة , فأصلحوا أنتم الروحانيين مثل هذا بروح الوداعة" (غل 1:6). كما إستخدم الرب روح الوداعة فى طلب الناس وتخليصهم………. 
الرب قريب لمن يدعوة


----------



## hanan0 (9 فبراير 2007)

> جأء ليخلص ما قد هلك


أولا: لأن فكرة الفداء والتكفير تقضى ان الله نزل وتجسد ليصلب وانه ليس سوى الله قادرا على حمل خطايا البشر على الصليب . ولأن الإنسان لا يمكنه إن يحمل على كتفه خطايا البشر كله فلو كان المسيح مات على الصليب كانسان فقط لصارت المسيحية ديانة جوفاء .

2 : ان القول بأن الذي مات على الصليب وحمل خطايا البشر هو إنسان فقط هو قول مرفوض ومردود لأن هذا الإنسان الذي علق على الخشبة ملعون لأنه مكتوب في الشريعة : (( كل من علق على خشبة ملعون )) [ سفر التثنية ] واللعنة نقص وطرد من رحمة الله فكيف يكون هذا الانسان الذي أصابته اللعنة والنقص كفئا لحمل خطايا البشر ؟

3: إن القول بأن الذي مات على الصليب هو إنسان فقط هو مناقض لنص قانون الإيمان الذي يؤمن به النصارى والذي جاء فيه : إن المسيح إله حق من اله حق . . . نزل وتجسد من روح القدس -وتأنس وصلب .

فبناء على نص قانون الايمان يكون الإله الحق المساو للأب صلب وقتل أي إن اللاهوت هو الذي صلب وقتل ، وهذا هو مقتضى نص القانون وهذا يبطل العقيدة من أساسها لأن الله لا يموت .

4: إن القول بأن المسيح مات كفارة كإنسان هو قول باطل لأن الكتاب يعلمنا أن الإنسان لا يحمل خطيئة أي إنسان بل كل إنسان بخطيئته يقتل : (( لا يُقْتَلُ الآبَاءُ عَنِ الأَوْلادِ وَلا يُقْتَلُ الأَوْلادُ عَنِ الآبَاءِ. كُلُّ إِنْسَانٍ بِخَطِيَّتِهِ يُقْتَلُ.)) سفر التثنية [ 24 : 16 ] فلو كان المسيح مات كإنسان فان الإنسان لا يحمل خطيئة آخر !

والخلاصة ان المسيحيون على أي جهة يذهبون فمذهبهم باطل فإن كان الذي مات على الصليب هو الله فهذا باطل وان كان الذي مات على الصليب هو الإنسان فهذا أيضا باطل . وما بني على باطل فهو باطل .


----------



## مريم85 (9 فبراير 2007)

مذهبنا ليس بباطل بل مذهبكم هوا الباطل وكفايه اهانه لدين يسوع دين الحق 

سيأتي اليوم الذي تبكون به ندما أيها المسلمين


----------



## hanan0 (9 فبراير 2007)

اثناسيوس الرسول قال:


> جأء ليخلص ما قد هلك
> 
> لقداسة البابا شنودة الثالث
> 
> ...


==============================================================الانجيل موجود دع كلام البابا الآن جانا لانه بشر وهذا لمن كان لديه عقل وهو شهيد    -سفر التكوين الإصحاح 3 : 23 - 24 طرد الله سبحانه وتعالى آدم وحواء من الجنة بسبب أنهما عصياه وأكلا من الشجرة التي نهاهما عن الأكل منها . لماذا لم يعمل عيسى عليه السلام وقتها على العفو عنهما لينقذ نفسه من الصلب ؟
-سفر التكوين الإصحاح 18 : 23 " أفتهلك البار مع الأثيم "

-سفر العدد الإصحاح 16 : 22 " هل يخطىء رجل واحد فتسخط على كل الجماعة "

-سفر التثنية الإصحاح 24 : 16 " كل إنسان بخطيئته يُقتل "


----------



## hanan0 (9 فبراير 2007)

سفر إشعياء الإصحاح 55 : 7 " ليترك الشرير طريقه ورجل الإثم أفكاره وليتب إلى الرب فيرحمه وإلى إلهنا لأنه يكثر الغفران "
هذا يعني ان الله الذي يغفر ويرحم وان النجاة من الذنب بالتوبة لا بصلب انسان آخرلا


----------



## hanan0 (9 فبراير 2007)

سفر إرمياء الإصحاح 31 : 29 - 30 " لا يقولون بعد الآباء أكلوا حصرماً وأسنان الأبناء ضرست . بل كل واحد يموت بذنبه كل إنسان يأكل الحصرم تضرس أسنانه "
-سفر حزقيال الإصحاح 18 : 20- 22 " الابن لا يحمل من إثم الأب والأب لا يحمل من إثم الابن. بر البار عليه يكون وشر الشرير عليه يكون فإذا رجع الشرير عن جميع خطاياه التي فعلها وحفظ كل فرائضي وفعل حقاً وعدلاً فحيوة يحيا "
ماقولك في هذا


----------



## hanan0 (9 فبراير 2007)

إنجيل متى الإصحاح 3 : 8 " فاصنعوا أثماراً تليق بالتوبة "
هذا كلام يوحنا ( يحيى عليه السلام ) أثناء وجود المسيح عليه السلام وهذا  مما يبطل القول بأن المسيح عليه السلام جاء ليفدي العالم


----------



## hanan0 (9 فبراير 2007)

إنجيل متى الإصحاح 7 : 1 "لأنكم بالدينونة التي تدينون تُدانون "
أي أن الإنسان يحاسب بنوع أعماله إن خيراً فخير وإن شراً فشر
-إنجيل متى الإصحاح 7 : 21 من أقوال المسيح عليه السلام :-
" ليس كل من يقول لي يا رب يا رب يدخل ملكوت السموات. بل الذي يفعل إرادة أبي الذي في السموات"
أي أن طاعة الله سبحانه وتعالى مقدمة على اتباع المسيح عليه السلام


----------



## hanan0 (9 فبراير 2007)

-إنجيل متى الإصحاح 10 : 34 من أقوال المسيح عليه السلام :- " ما جئت لألقي سلاماً بل سيفاً "
إنجيل لوقا الإصحاح 12 : 49 - 51 من أقوال المسيح عليه السلام :-"جئت لألقي ناراً على الأرض"
ألم يأت ليفدي الناس ؟


----------



## hanan0 (9 فبراير 2007)

-إنجيل متى الإصحاح 11 : 3 " أنت هو الآتي أم ننتظر آخر "
ألم يعرف يوحنا اللهه الذي أرسله !
ما الهدف منارسال يوحنا اذاا جاء المسيح عليه السلام لخلاص البشر ؟ 
من "الآتي" ولماذا يأتي إذا جاء المسيح عليه السلام لخلاص البشر ؟
لماذا لم يسأل يوحنا المسيح عليه السلام (( أأنت الكلمة ؟))" ننتظر آخر " دليل على أن المسيح عليه السلام لم يأت للفداء بل كان نبيا  وسيأتي بعده نبي آخر


----------



## hanan0 (9 فبراير 2007)

-إنجيل لوقا الإصحاح 22 : 36 من أقوال المسيح عليه السلام :-" فليبع ثوبه ويشتر سيفاً "
لم يكن المسيح عليه السلام راغباً في الموت.ألم يعرف مهمته أم أنه يتهرب من تنفيذها فأمر أتباعه بشراء سيوف للدفاع عنه؟


----------



## hanan0 (9 فبراير 2007)

قد اسمعت ان ناديت حيا ولكن لا حياة لمن تنادي


----------



## اثناسيوس الرسول (9 فبراير 2007)

الرب قريب لمن يدعوة


----------



## النمر_2009 (9 فبراير 2007)

فلماذا تعيد و تزيد ؟؟؟ الم يورد في الاجابة على انة احس بكل الالام كبشر !!!!

اولا: النص لايتكلم انه ذاق الالام حتى....

لو عندك فى النص مايقول ذلك اتفضل هاته

ثانيا:سالك اسئله بسيطه جدا وارجو الرد عليها بدون تطويل فى الكلام:

_يُخَلِّصَهُ مِنَ الْمَوْتِ:مامعنى كلمه موت هنا؟

_سمع له من اجل تقواه:سمع له ماذا ؟ونجاه من ماذا؟

الاجابه تكون على اقد السوال وبلاش اسلوب الدش


----------



## Basilius (9 فبراير 2007)

*رجاء من الاخوة المسيحيين عدم التشتيت *


----------



## Basilius (9 فبراير 2007)

النمر_2009 قال:


> فلماذا تعيد و تزيد ؟؟؟ الم يورد في الاجابة على انة احس بكل الالام كبشر !!!!
> 
> اولا: النص لايتكلم انه ذاق الالام حتى....
> 
> ...



*للمرة المليون تثبت انك لا تقرا المداخلات و الردود بل تعيد و تزيد 
تقول النص لا يتكلم على انة ذاق الالام حتى 
يا هادي لماذا لم تقرا التفسير و الرد كاملا يا هادي ؟.
ساضعة مرة اخرى لانك لا تناقش ولكن تجادل بعقم *
*الاصحاح الخامس من رسالة العبرانين يتكلم عن المسيح و هارون و كيف كان المسيح بالطبيعة الناسوتية رئيس كهنة من اجلنا وذبيحة فداء لكل البشر 
الَّذِي، فِي أَيَّامِ جَسَدِهِ، 
إِذْ قَدَّمَ بِصُرَاخٍ شَدِيدٍ وَدُمُوعٍ طِلْبَاتٍ وَتَضَرُّعَاتٍ لِلْقَادِرِ أَنْ يُخَلِّصَهُ مِنَ الْمَوْتِ، 
وَسُمِعَ لَهُ مِنْ أَجْلِ تَقْوَاهُ،
مَعَ كَوْنِهِ ابْنًا تَعَلَّمَ الطَّاعَةَ مِمَّا تَأَلَّمَ بِهِ.
وَإِذْ كُمِّلَ صَارَ لِجَمِيعِ الَّذِينَ يُطِيعُونَهُ سَبَبَ خَلاَصٍ أَبَدِيٍّ،
مَدْعُّوًا مِنَ اللهِ رَئِيسَ كَهَنَةٍ عَلَى رُتْبَةِ مَلْكِي صَادِقَ" [٧-١٠].

يقول الرسول "في أيام جسده" ليعلن أن ما تألمه في الجسد كما يقول معلمنا بطرس: "قد تألم المسيح لأجلنا بالجسد" (١ بط ٤: ٢)، مقدمًا نفسه بصراخٍ شديدٍ ودموعٍ وطلباتٍ وتضرعاتٍ، وكأن معلمنا بولس يود أن يؤكد أن الآلام كانت حقيقية بما تحمله من مرارة وما تبعثه من صرخات شديدة ودموع وطلبات وتضرعات، وليس كما ادعى أصحاب الفكر الغنوسي أنها آلام وهمية، لأن جسده لم يكن إلاَّ خيالاً. لقد تألم حقًا وصرخ بدموع وطلب وتضرع!
حمل جسدنا لكن بلا خطية ومارس كهنوته آلامًا وصرخات ودموعًا وطلبات وتضرعات بل وموتًا على الصليب. التحم كهنوته بذبيحته فصار طقسه فريدًا، طقس آلام الحب الباذل حتى الموت
هل صرخ السيد ليخلصه الآب من الموت ويقيمه؟ إذ دخل السيد في دائرة الصليب في طاعة كاملة للآب صرخ مقدمًا طلبات وتضرعات، قائلاً: "نفسي حزينة جدًا حتى الموت"... "لتكن إرادتي بل إرادتك"... كان لابد أن يصرخ ويئن لأنه صار إنسانًا حقًا وحمل آلامًا حقيقية! إنه أعلن عن دخوله تحت الآلام دون أن يطلب القيامة، لأن القيامة ليست أمرًا خارجًا عنه، بل كما قال لمرثا: "أنا هو القيامة" (يو ١١ : ٢٥). يقول القديس يوحنا الذهبي الفم: [لم يُصلِ للآب في أي موضع بخصوص قيامته، بل على العكس أعلن بوضوح: "انقضوا هذا الهيكل وفي ثلاثة أيام أقيمه" (يو ٢: ١٩)، وأيضًا: "لي سلطان أن أضع حياتي، وليس سلطان أن آخذها" (يو ١٠: ١٨). ما هذا إذن؟ لماذا صلى؟... لقد صلى من أجل الذين آمنوا به (ليقتدوا به).]

لقد قام السيد بسلطانه، لكنه في طاعة وخضوع لإرادة الآب، معلنًا الآب بذلك تقوى الابن المستحق للقيامة. هو القيامة بعينها لكنه بالحياة التقوية قبل إرادة الآب أن يقوم، لكي بتقواه وبره نحن أيضًا ننعم الحياة المقامة. 

أخيرًا إذ أطاع الابن خاضعًا للآلام حتى الموت مكملاً خلاصنا الأبدي نتعلم فيه نحن أيضًا الخضوع للألم كطريق للخلاص. يقول القديس يوحنا الذهبي الفم: [إن كان وهو الابن قد اقتنى الطاعة بآلامه، فكم بالأكثر يليق بنا أن نطيع!]
وصلب السيد و مات و لكنة غلب الموت فقام من بين الاموات في اليوم الثالث 
فاقمة الاب من الموت و بذلك غلب الموت و خلصة من الموت خلَّص الاب المسيح بأن أقامه من الموت, وفي ذلك يقول الرسول بولس عن المسيح: الذي صار من نسل داود من جهة الجسد، وتعيَّن ابن الله بقوة من جهة روح القداسة بالقيامة من الأموات, يسوع المسيح ربنا (رومية 1: 3 و4), وبهذا يتم الهتاف: أين شوكتك يا موت؟ أين غلبتك يا هاوية؟ (1كورنثوس 15: 55),

جزء من تفسير الكتاب المقدس للاب تادرس يعقوب ملطي و بعض كلام الاباء الاولين *


----------



## النمر_2009 (9 فبراير 2007)

ساضعة مرة اخرى لانك لا تناقش ولكن تجادل بعقم 

وهل انت تناقش ام انت من اصحاب كوبى وبست

انتا اصلا لم تقرا التفسير انتا عملت كوبى وبست وبس

المسيحيه =لاتقرا +لاتفهم

نفسى تحاورنى باعمال عقلك ومن خلال فهمك انتا مش كوبى وبست

تقول النص لا يتكلم على انة ذاق الالام حتى 
يا هادي لماذا لم تقرا التفسير و الرد كاملا يا هادي 

التفسير فيه تناقض واضح جدا وطبعا لانك لم تقرا التفسير بتعمل كوبى وبست لم تلاحظه الاوهو:

لم يُصلِ للآب في أي موضع بخصوص قيامته، بل على العكس أعلن بوضوح: "انقضوا هذا الهيكل وفي ثلاثة أيام أقيمه" (يو ٢: ١٩)، وأيضًا: "لي سلطان أن أضع حياتي، وليس سلطان أن آخذها" (يو ١٠: ١٨). ما هذا إذن؟ لماذا صلى؟... لقد صلى من أجل الذين آمنوا به

اقرا هذا النص ثانيا:

لم يُصلِ للآب في أي موضع بخصوص قيامته، 

وانظر الى النص ماذا يقول:

إِذْ قَدَّمَ بِصُرَاخٍ شَدِيدٍ وَدُمُوعٍ طِلْبَاتٍ وَتَضَرُّعَاتٍ لِلْقَادِرِ أَنْ يُخَلِّصَهُ مِنَ الْمَوْتِ، 
وَسُمِعَ لَهُ مِنْ أَجْلِ تَقْوَاهُ،

وطبعا بمفهومك ان الموت فى النص هو القيامه

والسوال هنا:لم يُصلِ للآب في أي موضع بخصوص قيامته، والنص يقول بِصُرَاخٍ شَدِيدٍ وَدُمُوعٍ طِلْبَاتٍ وَتَضَرُّعَاتٍ لِلْقَادِرِ أَنْ يُخَلِّصَهُ مِنَ الْمَوْتِ، ؟

والسوال الاخر:

ان كان يعرف انه سيموت ويقوم فى اليوم الثالث اى معرفه مسبقه فلماذا يطلب من الاب ان يخلصه من الموت بالدموع والتضرعات؟

ولاحظ كلمه طلب من الاب ان يخلصه اوكى

فى انتظارك


----------



## النمر_2009 (9 فبراير 2007)

لم يُصلِ للآب في أي موضع بخصوص قيامته، والنص يقول بِصُرَاخٍ شَدِيدٍ وَدُمُوعٍ طِلْبَاتٍ وَتَضَرُّعَاتٍ لِلْقَادِرِ أَنْ يُخَلِّصَهُ مِنَ الْمَوْتِ، اليست التضرعات هى الصلاه ؟


----------



## Basilius (9 فبراير 2007)

*من منا لا يفهم ؟؟؟؟ 
من منا لا يقرا كاملا ولا يعي ؟؟؟؟ 
انت مش معترض على الكوبي و البيست ..لا 
وانا لا اضع شىء الا بعد قراءتة يا حضرة المحترم اللذي تنعت المسيحية بعدم الفهم 
انت معترض على استخدام التفاسير المسيحية للنص 
وتريد استخدام تفسيرك الملتوي الخاطىء 
ودة واضح من كل مداخلاتك *


----------



## Basilius (11 فبراير 2007)

*اقرا المداخلات جيدا 
مش اللي هنعيدة نزيدة *


----------

